# Unpopular Opinions



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

it would be cool to start an unpopular opinions thread about AC:NH. 
(if there is already one oops sorry lol)
wether it be about the game mechanics, villagers, clothing, etc. basically anything about the game! 

but im very curious to know your unpopular opinion!
lets try to be civil and respect everyones opinion ♡

ill start:

ok so like, theres alot of variation of clothing in the game but i cant help but find alot of it.... wack. LOL dont get me wrong, i love the funny hot dog outfits and the kimonos, etc. but alot of the clothes i cant help but find so lame


----------



## N a t (May 24, 2020)

I've seen a lot of people say that they dislike that sheep wear shirts now instead of scarves. I can see why they dislike it, because it looks tight and stretches out designs and patterns on them, but I actually like it! I gave Dom some very cute stuff to wear and he just looks so sweet and round like a baby.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

N a t said:


> I've seen a lot of people say that they dislike that sheep wear shirts now instead of scarves. I can see why they dislike it, because it looks tight and stretches out designs and patterns on them, but I actually like it! I gave Dom some very cute stuff to wear and he just looks so sweet and round like a baby.


Tbh yeah, i personally prefer them with just scarves but thats only because the sheep are so darn fluffy, and i just wanna see the fluff and i feel like the shirts reduce that fluff, but theyre cute in sweater nontheless! xD and round to hehe


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 24, 2020)

The only reason some people hate Raymond is because his “fan base” (if you could even call it that) is extremely creepy and toxic. Like the girl on twitter who everyone is making fun of for doing the whole “Raymond is my comfort character” (if you know, you know the thread) Raymond honestly isn’t a bad character, but the reason some people dislike him is because he’s so overhyped and all of his fans are obsessed with him. Yes, he is overrated, but I won’t shame you if you have him. You can like Raymond as long as you’re not one of those creepy people who will scam and lie and do everything to get him. 
There, I said it.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> The only reason some people hate Raymond is because his “fan base” (if you could even call it that) is extremely creepy and toxic. Like the girl on twitter who everyone is making fun of for doing the whole “Raymond is my comfort character” (if you know, you know the thread) Raymond honestly isn’t a bad character, but the reason some people dislike him is because he’s so overhyped and all of his fans are obsessed with him. Yes, he is overrated, but I won’t shame you if you have him. You can like Raymond as long as you’re not one of those creepy people who will scam and lie and do everything to get him.
> There, I said it.


and thats on NMT! 

edit: ngl i do want raymond tho lol but tbh his "fan base" be doing the most like sis chill... and hes so overpriced


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 24, 2020)

wearebap said:


> and thats on NMT!
> 
> edit: ngl i do want raymond tho lol but tbh his "fan base" be doing the most like sis chill... and hes so overpriced


I’ve seen people buying him for INSANE prices. They will literally sell their soul to obtain him. People notice this and list him at ridiculous prices, and getting him is hard because people are asking for 10mil bells and 1000 nmts. It’s dumb


----------



## Blueskyy (May 24, 2020)

Horses are great villagers overall.

Especially Annalise, Papi, Roscoe, Reneigh, Winnie


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 24, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Horses are great villagers overall.
> 
> Especially Annalise, Papi, Reneigh, Winnie


Don’t forget Elmer! I mean, how could you not like him - his name is Elmer. Roscoe and Colton are two other amazing horse villagers


----------



## Blueskyy (May 24, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Don’t forget Elmer! I mean, how could you not like him - his name is Elmer. Roscoe and Colton are two other amazing horse villagers


I edited my post to add Roscoe. I like him a lot.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 24, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I edited my post to add Roscoe. I like him a lot.


Roscoe has so much personality - he’s literally a goth horse king


----------



## Antonio (May 24, 2020)

We should have the ability to murder the villagers. I also wish to commit arson.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 24, 2020)

Antonio said:


> We should have the ability to murder the villagers. I also wish to commit arson.


Pretty sure characters already commit crimes - Tom Nook with tax evasion, KK Slider with public indecency, Redd with fraud, why can’t we?


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Pretty sure characters already commit crimes - Tom Nook with tax evasion, KK Slider with public indecency, Redd with fraud, why can’t we?


yooOOO THATS FACTS LOL

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



AndyP08 said:


> Horses are great villagers overall.
> 
> Especially Annalise, Papi, Roscoe, Reneigh, Winnie


my favorite two horse villagers are Colton and Julian.
in New Leaf i had them be neighbors and to me they looked like best friends hehe


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 24, 2020)

I feel like I have so many unpopular opinions that I don't know where to begin lol. Or if they're truly unpopular or just people don't bring them up enough.

But here is one I feel is unpopular. I visited my friends island one time maybe twice. That was it. There's really no multiplayer/online scene, so I feel like what is the point? If there was something akin to Club Tortimer it'd give me more reason to visit them more frequently, but after the first few visits of seeing what they did, I feel like there's not much else to do.


----------



## Antonio (May 24, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Pretty sure characters already commit crimes - Tom Nook with tax evasion, KK Slider with public indecency, Redd with fraud, why can’t we?


Because we are discriminated because we aren't proper animals. I see you, Isabelle. You act so sweet but you're secretly a judgemental *****.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> I feel like I have so many unpopular opinions that I don't know where to begin lol. Or if they're truly unpopular or just people don't bring them up enough.
> 
> But here is one I feel is unpopular. I visited my friends island one time maybe twice. That was it. There's really no multiplayer/online scene, so I feel like what is the point? If there was something akin to Club Tortimer it'd give me more reason to visit them more frequently, but after the first few visits of seeing what they did, I feel like there's not much else to do.


NO JOKE, i was thinking of this the other day! 
besides the fact that i can visit and see their island design besides that its like 
lol what do i do? fish? girl i can do this in my own island Cx
hopefully they can add minigames or some sort of update like that in the future!


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

the music is good ;;


----------



## usa-chan (May 24, 2020)

graham is kinda cute without his glasses. he looks like a creep with them on, but without them, he's like 10x cuter


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> graham is kinda cute without his glasses. he looks like a creep with them on, but without them, he's like 10x cuter


does he ever take the glasses off? :0


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 24, 2020)

wearebap said:


> does he ever take the glasses off? :0


Look it up - he’s kinda cute “graham animal crossing without glasses”


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Look it up - he’s kinda cute “graham animal crossing without glasses”


i just did and hes ADORABLE!


----------



## usa-chan (May 24, 2020)

wearebap said:


> does he ever take the glasses off? :0


i've seen people dress him with clear glasses at the photo plaza (lmao i can't remember the name rn), and he's honestly so adorable with his eyes shown that i changed my opinion on him

plus, there's a cute comic of him finding a home after being rejected by everyone else


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 24, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> i've seen people dress him with clear glasses at the photo plaza (lmao i can't remember the name rn), and he's honestly so adorable with his eyes shown that i changed my opinion on him
> 
> plus, there's a cute comic of him finding a home after being rejected by everyone else



Another cute hamster is Hampherey (did I spell his name right? idk) - he’s really underrated


----------



## Envy (May 24, 2020)

1. I'm not too bothered (personally) by the lack of Brewster. TBH, I never understood the appeal of him and his features in past games. That doesn't mean I'm saying he shouldn't be here, though.
2. I like a lot of the popular villagers, but am really not a fan of Judy.
3. I like Audie because of her distinct design and being a peppy wolf and not because of the story of where her name came from.
4. I don't like putting furniture that goes indoors outdoors.
5. I'm not concerned with gold flowers, and in fact think they don't really look that good to begin with.
6. I'm not bothered by the villagers being nice, I'm just bothered by them having so much repetition.
7. I like the fact that NH is an open slate where they're going to keep on giving us features for a while. NL had a great foundation, but got boring super quickly.
8. I don't like most custom patterns people place down on the ground. The majority of them really clash with the aesthetic of the game.
9. There are a fair share of villagers I dislike quite strongly, but I would never get pleasure out of hitting them with a net, knocking them into pitfalls, etc. That just makes me sad.
10. I don't like Bubblegum K.K. or whatever it's called.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

Envy said:


> 1. I'm not too bothered (personally) by the lack of Brewster. TBH, I never understood the appeal of him and his features in past games. That doesn't mean I'm saying he shouldn't be here, though.
> 2. I like a lot of the popular villagers, but am really not a fan of Judy.
> 3. I like Audie because of her distinct design and being a peppy wolf and not because of the story of where her name came from.
> 4. I don't like putting furniture that goes indoors outdoors.
> ...


the 8th point you made hit me the most! because i fully agree, some are okay and blend in well but alot of it doesnt look so well :c i get picky with patterns x)


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

O'Hare is the best villager and you absolutely cannot change my mind

Ricky and Vladimir are good villagers too úwù


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> O'Hare is the best villager and you absolutely cannot change my mind
> 
> Ricky and Vladimir are good villagers too úwù


all hail O'Hare, the supreme leader


----------



## Hirisa (May 24, 2020)

My Unpopular Opinions

Outdoor cafes always look kind of sad to me because the villagers don’t interact with them very much. Same with outdoor libraries. Also, outdoor bookshelves give me the heebie jeebies. Rain = soggy books! 

 “Cottagecore” is a cringey name for a design style. Not as cringey as “fairycore” but still cringey. Also, the design style itself is kinda dull. Frugal hat + all white flowers + blown out screenshots of weeds and log spikes. If it makes you happy, go for it of course. It’s just a trend I don’t really vibe with, is all.

Villager tier discourse is agonizingly dull and high schoolish and I wish it would go away. No one actually thinks you are unique for liking less popular villagers. No one who likes popular villagers is actually being persecuted for being basic. Both parties should stop pouting about not feeling validated by strangers on the internet. 

Before anyone labels me as “toxic,” consider the thread’s name and pause for a second before coming @ me.


----------



## N a t (May 24, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> My Unpopular Opinions
> 
> Outdoor cafes always look kind of sad to me because the villagers don’t interact with them very much. Same with outdoor libraries. Also, outdoor bookshelves give me the heebie jeebies. Rain = soggy books!
> 
> ...


The outdoor library thing kinda bothers me too! I do place some indoor stuff outside but usually just the things you could imagine being carried back inside at relative ease in my opinion. Like yeah I'll leave a mug on a table but I'm not fond of entire bookshelves being outside during the rain and snow. It's too out of place for me. I have the Tiny Library DIY item and that's it for books outside. At least they're fully housed in that thing.


----------



## Hirisa (May 24, 2020)

N a t said:


> The outdoor library thing kinda bothers me too! I do place some indoor stuff outside but usually just the things you could imagine being carried back inside at relative ease in my opinion. Like yeah I'll leave a mug on a table but I'm not fond of entire bookshelves being outside during the rain and snow. It's too out of place for me. I have the Tiny Library DIY item and that's it for books outside. At least they're fully housed in that thing.


YES! I watched island design videos all morning today and the amount of giant bookshelves I saw outdoors made my mildew allergy act up!


----------



## Uffe (May 24, 2020)

xara said:


> the music is good ;;


I won't say it's my favorite to come out of the Animal Crossing series, but I don't think it's as bad as people make it out to be. Understandably some of it is repetitive, but there are older AC games that only play about 35 seconds of notes before it loops. And I think they took a different direction with it because you're no longer living on the mainlands in a town, but an island.


----------



## Zane (May 24, 2020)

I really enjoy the jocks in this game, a lot of people say they’re extremely one-note this time around which I can see but idk, Tank is like my workout buddy and I love it. He always asks if I’ve been doing training programs lately and I have been doing strict cardio so it makes me happy to say yes and have him support me


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 24, 2020)

Quoting myself from the _Brewster's Café_ version of the "Unpopular Opinions" thread, lest I type it up a second time...



Hatsushimo said:


> My Zucker is my only remaining villager to have one of those drab, default houses. Everyone else has their proper, personalised house, but...
> 
> ...To be honest, I prefer it this way? Zucker's actual house is unique-looking (and is obviously based on urban takoyaki stands), but it doesn't even have a proper place for the little guy to sleep. I'd rather my precious octopus child have a bed of his own than need to sleep on a wooden bench.


----------



## Romaki (May 24, 2020)

I'd rather have more interesting clothes than have basic pieces available in different colors. Like I don't need three different types of knee-length skirts in 6 colors, I'd rather have one with a really cool design or form even if it's just available in one or two colors. It's either very basic or very specific (Sailor Moon, funny costumes, kimonos). I'd rather just have a singular really cool costume or an interesting pullover for example.


----------



## N a t (May 24, 2020)

Zane said:


> I really enjoy the jocks in this game, a lot of people say they’re extremely one-note this time around which I can see but idk, Tank is like my workout buddy and I love it. He always asks if I’ve been doing training programs lately and I have been doing strict cardio so it makes me happy to say yes and have him support me


I really liked Genji in New Leaf, he made me love Jock villagers, despite them all technically being the same except for their appearance, but I had him briefly on my previous NH island and actually didn't like him anymore? Then I met Dom and now I really adore him as my jock. I love when he tells me about his "muscles" but I know that under that all that wool is the body of a wee baby that must be protected!!! I adore him. He is officially my favorite character after Cleo the snooty horse who deserves more attention IMO!

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Hatsushimo said:


> Quoting myself from the _Brewster's Café_ version of the "Unpopular Opinions" thread, lest I type it up a second time...


Despite his usual house being more culturally accurate for his design, I also prefer Zucker in a starter lazy house. For different reasons though. I prefer for my villagers to live in homes that I find cozy or relaxing and his looked dirtier than the house that actually has a dirt floor in it, but that's my opinion on it, obviously! Also I do agree on the bed. I hate for any of my villagers to not have a bed, or at least a sofa!!! Like at least a sofa can be slept on, but he literally had a wooden bench...


----------



## Morningowl (May 24, 2020)

I am going to that annoying person sorry https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/what-is-your-nh-unpopular-opinion.488604/


I’ll add one anyways
I don’t need to try to micromanage my villager interiors but I do enjoy giving them gifts for their houses


----------



## sfelix (May 24, 2020)

Ok here's my unpopular opinions.
1. Bitty is great
2. Moose is great
3. Pate is great
4. Isabelle's daily announcements are kinda boring. Instead of talking about her fav TV shows, couldn't she announce who is visiting the island? (eg. Flick, Kicks, etc)
5. I kinda miss grass deterioration (aka animal tracks)... it worked well if you kept it under control IMO




N a t said:


> I've seen a lot of people say that they dislike that sheep wear shirts now instead of scarves. I can see why they dislike it, because it looks tight and stretches out designs and patterns on them, but I actually like it! I gave Dom some very cute stuff to wear and he just looks so sweet and round like a baby.


Really? I think it's great to see the sheep wearing shirts now... I used to hate how you could never really see the scarf pattern all that well.



TheDuke55 said:


> But here is one I feel is unpopular. I visited my friends island one time maybe twice. That was it. There's really no multiplayer/online scene, so I feel like what is the point? If there was something akin to Club Tortimer it'd give me more reason to visit them more frequently, but after the first few visits of seeing what they did, I feel like there's not much else to do.



Completely agree with this one. In NL we had the island games. I really miss that, it was so fun and there was plenty to do.



FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Look it up - he’s kinda cute “graham animal crossing without glasses”



Omg... he looks a lot cuter with those big circular glasses.


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 24, 2020)

I think anything related to coffee in this game is a bit overrated. As someone who doesn't rely on a cup of coffee a day to stay awake or function. I just don't get why there has to be a cafe in every town.


----------



## N a t (May 24, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> I am going to that annoying person sorry https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/what-is-your-nh-unpopular-opinion.488604/
> 
> 
> I’ll add one anyways
> I don’t need to try to micromanage my villager interiors but I do enjoy giving them gifts for their houses


I feel like not having so much control over my villager's clothing and interiors is honestly how I should play but I just can't help myself. It feels more natural and humane to let them do what makes them happy but I cannot stand the site of a misplaced item, and I mean very horribly misplaced. Like please refrain from placing a boardgame or your ant farm on your stove, my furry friend. That's not how that works in my world lol.

Edit: Typo


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 24, 2020)

I think that people who profit from the game (that is, earning actual real money) by selling their patterns or island "services" are just as bad as people who sell unobtainable villagers on e-bay. If you're profiting from the game, in any way, I think you're doing something wrong and should face consequences.


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 24, 2020)

I don't really...care for the Turnip system.

Although my entire town and all its infrastructure is paid off and has been since literally the second week, I've never bought or sold a Turnip and don't plan on changing that in this game or future instalments to the franchise. Something about making my Bells that way just doesn't make me feel satisfied; I prefer catching bugs (and sometimes fish).

Which is not to say that I judge the (many, many) players who rely on the Stalk Market for making their Bells, but for me personally, it doesn't leave me with a feeling of satisfaction the way that slowly watching my bank account increase via hard-fought bug catches does.


----------



## cheezu (May 24, 2020)

_Not sure how unpopular the first one is but_

1. I wish we could replace the extra player plots with villager ones if we wanted to. I'm dying for more villagers on my Island and I don't have the desire to create alt characters plus I don't share the Switch with anyone ether.

_The second one which I'm pretty sure is unpopular_

2. The gorilla villagers rock and need more love.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> My Unpopular Opinions
> 
> Outdoor cafes always look kind of sad to me because the villagers don’t interact with them very much. Same with outdoor libraries. Also, outdoor bookshelves give me the heebie jeebies. Rain = soggy books!
> 
> ...


The village tier is extremely high schoolish in my opinion but I mean hey, everybody makes tiers so im not surprised either :c
i just wish it would stop!


----------



## whimsycreator (May 24, 2020)

I’m honestly scared of Raymond’s fanbase.. to the point I’m afraid of having Raymond appear in my game. It would be like opening Pandora’s box. If I ignore him, I know I would feel like I missed out. If I invite him to my island and keep him for myself, I’ll get all kinds of comments about it. If I invite him to give him away, I’ll potentially get all sorts of rabid people fighting over him.

I know it doesn’t sound Iike a big deal, but I’m really sensitive and I’m actually terrified of toxic Raymond fans.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> I am going to that annoying person sorry https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/what-is-your-nh-unpopular-opinion.488604/
> 
> 
> I’ll add one anyways
> I don’t need to try to micromanage my villager interiors but I do enjoy giving them gifts for their houses


like i said, if theres already an unpopular opinion thread, then oops my bad x)
i tried looking one up and never found one,
but ty for pitching in ^_^


----------



## lPeachy (May 24, 2020)

The hippos are cute af, have you ever even SEEN Bitty?
A pure angel. Idk why the hippos are one of the most hated species.
I think if they added a few more both in general but also some with more “cute” designs/color schemes they’d be more popular maybe, because their base design isn’t bad at all, it’s actually really Adorable in game~
EDIT: Also elephants, love them<3 but they seem to be less hated because of Tia


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> I’m honestly scared of Raymond’s fanbase.. to the point I’m afraid of having Raymond appear in my game. It would be like opening Pandora’s box. If I ignore him, I know I would feel like I missed out. If I invite him to my island and keep him for myself, I’ll get all kinds of comments about it. If I invite him to give him away, I’ll potentially get all sorts of rabid people fighting over him.
> 
> I know it doesn’t sound Iike a big deal, but I’m really sensitive and I’m actually terrified of toxic Raymond fans.


Im sorry you have to feel that way!
Hopefully in the future, people can learn to just not say a word and let people do their thing!
I dont have Raymond, but when I do, I'm not going to make it public or make it a big deal.
Like, I got real life world problems lol I dont need some dumb internet drama to happen over a virtual cat LOL


----------



## zato (May 24, 2020)

i hate the turnips but then again i'm always unlucky. also kicks needs his shop back please...i miss seeing my boy everyday and the fact you CAN'T talk to them on harv's island drives me nuts like if we can have them show up let me get a line of dialog or two from them....or ya know let them walk around on their own and play with things like in HHD so i can get cute shots?!
edit: also i need a police station asap!! copper and booker need to come as a set plz.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 24, 2020)

I... feel like I might come across as mean for this one, but it kind of bothers me that Audie is named after a real-life AC fan. I don't have anything against the person she was named after or anything, it just feels a little too meta to me, I guess. I do like Audie as a villager, though.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 24, 2020)

Quillson is adorable.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

zato said:


> i hate the turnips but then again i'm always unlucky. also kicks needs his shop back please...i miss seeing my boy everyday and the fact you CAN'T talk to them on harv's island drives me nuts like if we can have them show up let me get a line of dialog or two from them....or ya know let them walk around on their own and play with things like in HHD so i can get cute shots?!
> edit: also i need a police station asap!! copper and booker need to come as a set plz.


about the turnips, im so over it at this point lol like buying turnips drives me INSANE but i managed to rack up 30mil bells because of it so i am not touching turnips again LOL


----------



## Ichiban (May 24, 2020)

the raymond fandom is very smelly i will agree, i only got him for meme value, still waiting for the stans to come after me lmao


----------



## zato (May 24, 2020)

wearebap said:


> about the turnips, im so over it at this point lol like buying turnips drives me INSANE but i managed to rack up 30mil bells because of it so i am not touching turnips again LOL


you are lucky af. daisy mae always charges me like 101 per. then timmy and tommy never go above 60 per so i always lose. i just stoped when i lost 100,000 bells.  i stick to catching butterfly and fish now. but yeah even in NL i always lost out.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

zato said:


> you are lucky af. daisy mae always charges me like 101 per. then timmy and tommy never go above 60 per so i always lose. i just stoped when i lost 100,000 bells.  i stick to catching butterfly and fish now. but yeah even in NL i always lost out.


thats why you have to visit other peoples islands to sell turnips!
i joined discords and people give access to their town for their high turnip prices. 
of course the entry fee can be ridiculous but i promise you that you will always find reasonable ones!


----------



## zato (May 24, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the raymond fandom is very smelly i will agree, i only got him for meme value, still waiting for the stans to come after me lmao


i like raymond but i ain't gonna attack no one for not liking him (or buy him for god knows how much). those people need to step back and remember it's just a game and the animals/ai come and go.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> the raymond fandom is very smelly i will agree, i only got him for meme value, still waiting for the stans to come after me lmao


omgggg can i know how u got him, im so curious xD


----------



## stiney (May 24, 2020)

New Horizons is a better game than New Leaf.

NH doesn't feel unfinished or incomplete.

I don't want these things back from New Leaf: Kapp'n (I like his family though), minigames, diving, Katrina, Tortimer. Maybe the Dream Suite.

The best villagers are all in the lowest tiers.


----------



## Ichiban (May 24, 2020)

wearebap said:


> omgggg can i know how u got him, im so curious xD


i found him island hopping on like the 40th ticket lmaooo


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> i found him island hopping on like the 40th ticket lmaooo


brrrruuhhh must be niiiiceeee..... i cryyy LOL


----------



## zato (May 24, 2020)

wearebap said:


> thats why you have to visit other peoples islands to sell turnips!
> i joined discords and people give access to their town for their high turnip prices.
> of course the entry fee can be ridiculous but i promise you that you will always find reasonable ones!


yeah....i don't do discord as i am not hip with it...i don't know what cooks. really though i do play with a group of friends but we all tend to have the same prices or it breaks even.


----------



## Ichiban (May 24, 2020)

wearebap said:


> brrrruuhhh must be niiiiceeee..... i cryyy LOL


he's basically been monitoring my every move since he's moved in so i think he's a government agent coming after me for my villager removing-related crimes so idkkkk, i like to let people come and see him though because he's always got something dumb to say like all my other villagers


----------



## moonolotl (May 24, 2020)

A lot of people hate the fact that new features are coming out in updates but i personally love it. It's definitely gonna be the main thing keeping me interested for such a long period of time


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

zato said:


> yeah....i don't do discord as i am not hip with it...i don't know what cooks. really though i do play with a group of friends but we all tend to have the same prices or it breaks even.


theres also Dodo business class and people tend to share their prices there


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 24, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> I... feel like I might come across as mean for this one, but it kind of bothers me that Audie is named after a real-life AC fan. I don't have anything against the person she was named after or anything, it just feels a little too meta to me, I guess. I do like Audie as a villager, though.


I have to wonder how the 88-year-old grandma in question feels about it herself, haha. I'm not bothered by this one personally (I mean, real people have namesakes too), but it is much more "meta" than many other names.

All in all, though, I'm much more okay with an English name honouring a real AC fan than all of the feel-bad names that the cow and bull villagers have...is T-Bone really an appropriate name for a sapient bull???


----------



## stiney (May 24, 2020)

lPeachy said:


> The hippos are cute af, have you ever even SEEN Bitty?
> A pure angel. Idk why the hippos are one of the most hated species.
> I think if they added a few more both in general but also some with more “cute” designs/color schemes they’d be more popular maybe, because their base design isn’t bad at all, it’s actually really Adorable in game~


The hippos are so cute! And so are the elephants, where is the Eloise love????

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

Oh, I also don't want gyroids to come back, they're weird and I don't like them but I must collect everything if it's able to be collected (it's a disease) so I don't want them back.


----------



## coderp (May 24, 2020)

I am of the opinion that we should rename Snooty... that class no longer exists, they are waaaaaaaay too nice now. I consider calling them 'Social' but that applies to Peppy, as well.

Any ideas?


----------



## zato (May 24, 2020)

wearebap said:


> theres also Dodo business class and people tend to share their prices there


yeah i still check my prices daily even though i don't buy cuz if i ever hit a 500 day i'm gonna post and open my gate cuz then at least others can profit and see my boys walking around acting all bad ass. i swear i will get colton to wear a biker jacket even if it kills me >=(.....or him...jk.


----------



## coderp (May 24, 2020)

Hatsushimo said:


> I have to wonder how the 88-year-old grandma in question feels about it herself, haha. I'm not bothered by this one personally (I mean, real people have namesakes too), but it is much more "meta" than many other names.
> 
> All in all, though, I'm much more okay with an English name honouring a real AC fan than all of the feel-bad names that the cow and bull villagers have...is T-Bone really an appropriate name for a sapient bull???


HHahshahahahahahahaha the T-bone comment has me weak


----------



## whimsycreator (May 24, 2020)

coderp said:


> I am of the opinion that we should rename Snooty... that class no longer exists, they are waaaaaaaay too nice now. I consider calling them 'Social' but that applies to Peppy, as well.
> 
> Any ideas?



Maybe “Classy”?

I also think we could rename the Cranky type to maybe “Mature” or “Reserved”

Perhaps we should change Smug to “Theatrical” because they strike me more as eccentric and showy than smug


----------



## zato (May 24, 2020)

coderp said:


> I am of the opinion that we should rename Snooty... that class no longer exists, they are waaaaaaaay too nice now. I consider calling them 'Social' but that applies to Peppy, as well.
> 
> Any ideas?


i'd call them "upper class", "elegant" or "picky" cuz while they are nice they are still picky and the things they like arn't cheap.


----------



## Spooky. (May 24, 2020)

Cottagecore and Japanese islands/towns are over-done and boring now.


----------



## Rosch (May 24, 2020)

Jock is the best personality.
Haha. There, I said it. Because I know not everyone likes them.


----------



## coderp (May 24, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> Maybe “Classy”?
> 
> I also think we could rename the Cranky type to maybe “Mature” or “Reserved”





zato said:


> i'd call them "upper class", "elegant" or "picky" cuz while they are nice they are still picky and the things they like arn't cheap.



I'm actually liking the Classy or upper-class, much closer to their personality and interests.

Also liking the cranky alternative, Mature seems nice. Anyone who says they feel 'downright sunny' from seeing me loses the title of Cranky. Lol


----------



## zato (May 24, 2020)

coderp said:


> I'm actually liking the Classy or upper-class, much closer to their personality and interests.
> 
> Also liking the cranky alternative, Mature seems nice. Anyone who says they feel 'downright sunny' from seeing me loses the title of Cranky. Lol


100% agree and i love my cranky boys but they too sweet to be called cranky. gonna start calling fang and chief mature from now on and confuse my friends. thank you for this <3


----------



## Blueskyy (May 24, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> The only reason some people hate Raymond is because his “fan base” (if you could even call it that) is extremely creepy and toxic. Like the girl on twitter who everyone is making fun of for doing the whole “Raymond is my comfort character” (if you know, you know the thread) Raymond honestly isn’t a bad character, but the reason some people dislike him is because he’s so overhyped and all of his fans are obsessed with him. Yes, he is overrated, but I won’t shame you if you have him. You can like Raymond as long as you’re not one of those creepy people who will scam and lie and do everything to get him.
> There, I said it.


They are creepy at times. The way people sexualize animal villagers is something I don’t understand. I mean maybe your own personal head cannon while you play..fine. But creepy fan art, etc. is a bit much. Anyway, I also feel some people hate some popular villagers just to be unique or edgy. Raymond has just as many people who hate him compared to those that love him now. It calls to question what really makes a villager “popular” or “unpopular”.


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 24, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> Perhaps we should change Smug to “Theatrical” because they strike me more as eccentric and showy than smug


I like this. As a person who plays in Japanese (where the script has them a whole lot less self-obsessed), I kind of don't like calling Boku Type B "Smug", when they feel just more...confident, gentlemanly, eloquent to me. They remind me of some of the hot guys in the 2000s shoujo anime I watch, LOL.


----------



## manapua_ (May 24, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> graham is kinda cute without his glasses. he looks like a creep with them on, but without them, he's like 10x cuter



 This ! LOL. This would be my unpopular opinion too. I got Graham randomly cause I didn't go out searching to fill in a plot, but I ended up loving him cause he's actually adorable and really sweet. I gave him glasses to wear, but he keeps it on a mannequin in his house


----------



## Spooky. (May 24, 2020)

Another one: Islands with less popular villagers on them are more interesting to visit/watch tours of.

1 - 2 top tier villagers aren't bad, but I love seeing less popular villagers getting some love and attention. It makes the island seem more unique than the majority.


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

Even though I really don’t care about some unpopular villagers, I really appreciate seeing them getting attention here.
Another unpopular opinion is that the NH tiktok videos on YouTube are super cringy and it upsets me when the people in the video start hitting the low tier villagers with nets.


----------



## h1pst4r (May 24, 2020)

People want to see diving back, and I honestly hope it doesn’t come back... it was such a chore to swim in NL I never bothered to fill out my deep sea encyclopedia.


----------



## Cethosia (May 24, 2020)

Let's see... Here are some of my unpopular opinions, which some already mentioned

- NH is better than NL. I have played it for 2 months straight now, and I am pretty sure I didn't play NL that long.
- Diving in NL was awful and I don't want it to be added to NH. If it does get added back, I hope they make improvements to it.
- Olivia is the best cat villager
- I never really see anyone talk about it, but I hate how wide the rivers are in this game. It's annoying to fish, and I just don't like how it looks (Luckily there is terraforming so I was able to change that)


----------



## trashpedia (May 24, 2020)

- I kinda preferred it more when Animal Crossing was still relatively small community and youtubers and journalists weren’t milking everything to death, along with the toxic twitter AC fanbase.

- Comparing NH to the Sims 4 is sort of a stretch tbh. If you think NH is bad now, at least we aren’t forced to pay $40 per update or unfinished expansion tbh.

- Jambette isn’t as awful as people make her out to be tbh.

- Judy and Apple are terrifying with those big Momo-like eyes


----------



## Octolino (May 24, 2020)

I don't know if this is unpopular but I wish visiting characters like Kicks and Leif would have their own stores. I legit thought Kicks was going to have its own store and I even made some space for him beforehand.  

I hate those videos on Instagram where people sexualise the villagers or put a catch phrase related to sex, judging by the views, seems people like this. 

I don't think cafes or zen gardens looks good.


----------



## Santana (May 24, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> The only reason some people hate Raymond is because his “fan base” (if you could even call it that) is extremely creepy and toxic. Like the girl on twitter who everyone is making fun of for doing the whole “Raymond is my comfort character” (if you know, you know the thread) Raymond honestly isn’t a bad character, but the reason some people dislike him is because he’s so overhyped and all of his fans are obsessed with him. Yes, he is overrated, but I won’t shame you if you have him. You can like Raymond as long as you’re not one of those creepy people who will scam and lie and do everything to get him.
> There, I said it.


This^^ some people who dislike raymond conflate the fan base with the character


----------



## Coolio15 (May 24, 2020)

Octolino said:


> I don't know if this is unpopular but I wish visiting characters like Kicks and Leif would have their own stores. I legit thought Kicks was going to have its own store and I even made some space for him beforehand.


THIS! I am low-key hoping (even though this won't happen) that the traveling merchants like Label, Kicks, Leif, and whoever else may get added in future updates get their own store or, even better, will be placed in a separate island analogous to the city from CF. I actually really miss going to the city and I personally think it'd be cool to have all the merchants set up shop in a separate area so that people aren't stressing over having too little island space while also making it so some merchants aren't going weeks on end without appearing.

Also, my personal unpopular opinion: Cyd and Reneigh are the best NH exclusive villagers and that is all I gotta say about that.


----------



## coelakan (May 24, 2020)

I-- actually like zipper t bunny _*hides*_
I find his whole shtick a little creepy but in a weirdly wholesome and endearing way.


----------



## Toot (May 24, 2020)

Isabelle didn't need to be at the town hall. I would've preferred just Tom Nook or maybe any other NPC.


----------



## Santana (May 24, 2020)

I cannot STAND bubblegum kk after tik tok made it popular. Its so overplayed im actually sick of it, which sucks because back when I played New Leaf it was my favorite song. It slaps so hard, so its sad that I got sick of it


----------



## NatsumiSummer (May 24, 2020)

I don't like Isabelle or the other dog villagers (besides for wolves), because I have a huge phobia of dogs IRL.

I actually don't fear Spiders, Scorpions, etc... IRL, but I do have phobias of both heights and dogs. >.<

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Hatsushimo said:


> I don't really...care for the Turnip system.
> 
> Although my entire town and all its infrastructure is paid off and has been since literally the second week, I've never bought or sold a Turnip and don't plan on changing that in this game or future instalments to the franchise. Something about making my Bells that way just doesn't make me feel satisfied; I prefer catching bugs (and sometimes fish).
> 
> Which is not to say that I judge the (many, many) players who rely on the Stalk Market for making their Bells, but for me personally, it doesn't leave me with a feeling of satisfaction the way that slowly watching my bank account increase via hard-fought bug catches does.


I fully agree with you on this post. I actually never touched the stalk market once! I have nearly 6 million bells RN and that is WITHOUT the stalk market at all.


----------



## mirukushake (May 24, 2020)

Island mini-games can stay gone. If they bring them back and lock furniture/good stuff behind grinding them again, I will riot.

I don't mind the update/games as a service model at all. I like not knowing exactly what the "end game" looks like, keeps things fresh. Also makes me more willing to pick up the game again after a break.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> - I kinda preferred it more when Animal Crossing was still relatively small community and youtubers and journalists weren’t milking everything to death, along with the toxic twitter AC fanbase.
> 
> - Comparing NH to the Sims 4 is sort of a stretch tbh. If you think NH is bad now, at least we aren’t forced to pay $40 per update or unfinished expansion tbh.
> 
> ...


hold up... how are people comparing NH to Sims 4?
what would people say?


----------



## stiney (May 24, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> - I kinda preferred it more when Animal Crossing was still relatively small community and youtubers and journalists weren’t milking everything to death, along with the toxic twitter AC fanbase.
> 
> - Comparing NH to the Sims 4 is sort of a stretch tbh. If you think NH is bad now, at least we aren’t forced to pay $40 per update or unfinished expansion tbh.
> 
> ...


Jambette is my sweetie.


----------



## John Wick (May 24, 2020)

Toot said:


> Isabelle didn't need to be at the town hall. I would've preferred just Tom Nook or maybe any other NPC.


I agree.

I liked not seeing her face at startup.


----------



## Toot (May 24, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I agree.
> 
> I liked not seeing her face at startup.


That and I just dont care for her yapping. It gets a little repetitive. And even more so for myself since I TT lol.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 24, 2020)

I really don't get the appeal behind Diana. She honestly looks a little creepy to me.


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

BambieTheMayor said:


> I really don't get the appeal behind Diana. She honestly looks a little creepy to me, to be honest.


is it her white vacant eyes? LOL
edit: she has this blank stare type of feel hehe


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 24, 2020)

wearebap said:


> is it her white vacant eyes? LOL
> edit: she has this blank stare type of feel hehe


The eyes are definitely apart of the problem haha. Her colors also just don't really clash well imo, and she can lighten up a little on the blush.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 24, 2020)

Reniegh is best sisterly villager-


----------



## wearebap (May 24, 2020)

BambieTheMayor said:


> The eyes are definitely apart of the problem haha. Her colors also just don't really clash well imo, and she can lighten up a little on the blush.


omg yesss the blush!! 
i thought i was the only one LOL

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



Milky star said:


> Reniegh is best sisterly villager-


and thats on hay sis


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 24, 2020)

Filbert > Marshal. Can't change my mind. Filbert is the cutest squirrel ever,,


----------



## succulents (May 24, 2020)

- the music in acnl was better than in acnh
- i really miss villagers constantly bugging me for requests


----------



## Undies (May 24, 2020)

My tastes in villagers are pretty controversial:
- Judy seems super popular and imo her eyes are creepy. 
- Raymond's popularity kinda makes sense since he's new to the game, and he's the only smug cat if you do an all cats island like me, but he's not ''go crazy and spend 100NMT on Nookazon'' levels of good. As cats go i'ma always be biased to Punchy, Bob and Lolly as best tho.   
- Marshal is only aight, much better squirrels to have imo.
- I like the octopus villagers, but I'd also never have them on my island they kinda feel gimicky to me.
- Rodney doesn't deserve the amount of hate he gets; he's a bit ugly, but i'd rather have a couple of ugly villagers to be mean to than 10 perfect ones. Honestly kinda miss having him around to hit with nets haha.


----------



## JKDOS (May 24, 2020)

Jock villagers aren't terrible. They are very friendly too.


----------



## YunaApple (May 24, 2020)

All island styles are great and I don't get people who knock on islands that are too city-like or are too 'cluttered'. Just pick an aesthetic and move on. Just because an island isn't cute and flowery doesn't mean it doesn't have a ton of work and care put into it.
Fairy/Witch/cottage islands can be just as cluttered and just as cumbersome to traverse around.


----------



## whimsycreator (May 24, 2020)

I don’t like Bubblegum K.K. because it sounds like a forced-generic parody of (I’d even say it feels like it weirdly mocks) the kind of songs I usually like to listen to. (A lot of J-pop and cutesy anime songs.)

I like K.K. Stroll and My Place better because they feel more like actual pieces from that genre rather than parodies of it.


----------



## psiJordan (May 24, 2020)

I kinda believe there is a way the game is supposed to be played. Yes you can do whatever you want (it’s your $60) but I don’t really see the enjoyment in having the same villagers never move out, buying villagers online, or getting everything from spending NMT online. I know people hate to hear this, but to me it does take away from the game.

You can absolutely do whatever you want tho!!


----------



## Sicariana (May 24, 2020)

I don't mind the sound that custom paths make when you walk/run on them.


----------



## trashpedia (May 24, 2020)

wearebap said:


> hold up... how are people comparing NH to Sims 4?
> what would people say?



Most seen people say both games were released unfinished. I understand that, but the huge difference is that we aren’t put in several paywalls just to access content that were free in the previous installment.

Also to add on:
- I like Isabelle but tbh in this game, she doesn’t really have much of a purpose, which sucks ._. I don’t think anything from the game would be lost if they removed her announcements where nothing happens on that day.

- I feel like some people need to remember that Animal Crossing isn’t a capitalist simulator and need to chill on treating the game like a business.


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 24, 2020)

I think that judy is an ugly villager and I don't understand the hype for her.


----------



## Sefyre (May 25, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Jock villagers aren't terrible. They are very friendly too.


Rowan is my jock and I wouldn't give him up for anybody.

He is, hands down, my most chill and approachable character and he's always asking me to join him on a patrol, do workouts, or go for a run.

I know his sayings get a little repetitive (truthfully, they all do), but he also wrote me a great letter that thanked me for inspiring him to do better.

Mad love for my tiger boy.


----------



## Sach (May 25, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> Quillson is adorable.


He is! My friend had him on her island and she jailed his house in, and everytime I visited I was never allowed to talk with him. I wasn't very fond of him at first either.  Well needless to say, after all the abuse poor Quillson finally decided to up and leave my friends island. I actually made sure I had all my villager slots filled before I connected with my friend, cuz I didnt really want him, but low and behold about a month later there he was, snuck right in after 'I forget who' moved out. After finally getting to talk to him and see him waddle around my island I absolutely love him.
 My friend will still hit him with her net if she sees him on her visits, soooo MEAN!


----------



## Matt0106 (May 25, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Don’t forget Elmer! I mean, how could you not like him - his name is Elmer. Roscoe and Colton are two other amazing horse villagers



Oh my gosh, Elmer is one of my dreamies and you're one of the only people who I've ever seen who actually acknowledged him, thank you


----------



## John Wick (May 25, 2020)

The villagers are more brain dead in NH than any previous game.

It is shameful.


----------



## Zura (May 25, 2020)

Probably over said at this point but I'd say Raymond is a terrible character.


----------



## fairyring (May 25, 2020)

rodney is adorable and everyone who is rude about him for no good reason can go sit on a tack


----------



## Lumearia (May 25, 2020)

Every villager is bland, boring, and way too nice personality wise. Where are my mean boys? Why can't villagers insult me anymore?


----------



## Mr.NotSoGrump (May 25, 2020)

The cedar tree's looked better in NL


----------



## whimsycreator (May 25, 2020)

Zura said:


> Probably over said at this point but I'd say Raymond is a terrible character.


I’d say more like “The Raymond fanbase has a vocal minority of obnoxious terrible fans”

NOTE: The Raymond fans who are “terrible” are the minority like I said, but the ones who are bad can be downright toxic


----------



## Mr.NotSoGrump (May 25, 2020)

THE ONLY THING AC: PC GOT RIGHT WAS THE ADDITION OF GRAPES


----------



## meela (May 25, 2020)

-the villagers seem to be lacking personality in NH.
-i miss the town square events that would happen in animal crossing, such as like group exercise. 
-there are a huge amount of default sets missing from the game like gracie sets, etc. it seems they are more focused on actual house items vs sets which is annoying.
-terraforming is a great idea but the execution is very clunky.


----------



## Hirisa (May 25, 2020)

fairyring said:


> rodney is adorable and everyone who is rude about him for no good reason can go sit on a tack


I love him so much! Look at those freckles and sleepy eyes. And he’s so roly poly. I get that he’s not for everyone (...because they’re flops, tbh...KIDDING, kinda) but at the least don’t abuse him. That’s actually gross.


----------



## ayeeprill (May 25, 2020)

I really don’t understand people (mostly on twitter) who fill their towns up with super popular villagers (Raymond Marshal etc) while simultaneously admitting they don’t even like them???

why not get villagers you do like even if they aren’t popular? It’s just so strange to me


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 25, 2020)

I thought the stamp rally was easy going and cute. I liked that it made me go around and admire all the hard work I had put into my museum.


----------



## Barney (May 25, 2020)

Zucker creeps me out. Somebody cooked his head and he's just wandering around like some kind of octo-zombie, waiting to be put out of his misery.

Waterfalls that don't have a source or a pool at their base look really odd and jarring.

Raymond and his house interior look bland.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 25, 2020)

1 Why is Isabelle on my island. I left her to take care of my old town, okay. Go home. Now. Let Tom announce stuff yes yes.

2The pelicans not being in the game is sad but you gave me Dodo brothes vs pelican sisters so same difference...

3Gulliver should've been replaced with a new NPC if Chip and Nate are replaced. Come on. Also his rewards are now clothing. Lame.

4 Hopkins is PERFRCT FANTASTIC  now he's in HD he is less creepy. And Lobos fur was purple in every game but NL once I dug into it I think anyway?

5 I like the new pixle blender.


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 25, 2020)

Most of the clothes do not come in enough color variations. Why do the Sating Dress and so many of skirts not come in black? Every piece of clothing should come in black.
The majority of the clothes are not great.
Anteaters have the cutest base design and there should be more of them.


----------



## Acies (May 25, 2020)

I'm always surprised by all the hate some villagers get, and especially some species. Personally, I prefer the bigger species over the small ones. By the way, I'd love to have some giraffes as villagers.


----------



## jumpluff (May 25, 2020)

I like Orville's dialogue (!) and think he's neat. He has some really cute dialogue when you try to fly with your Island Designer app open. 8)

(I still want my post office and pelican trio back, I HATE what they did to sending mail, and agree with those who want a better menu, or at least empathise with it. But I think these aspects are an unpopular opinion? Actually, caring so much about the mail feature might be in itself unpopular. I was distraught when I saw how they changed mailing and stationery.)


----------



## Licorice (May 25, 2020)

Hippos > other species


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

Cherry looks like ugly cubism art. Dont get her appeaple


----------



## Shyria (May 25, 2020)

Villagers ping to move too often. I'M NOT READY.


(All jokes asides I've actually been ignoring the ping so it can move on to another villager I got the picture of, so they can move instead, and I can go island hopping and meet new villagers, but I'm realizing now I'm not quite ready yet to let any of them go and might never be haha)

Oh oh oh I got another one!
It's not quite about the game itself but...

I don't think because you've paid $60 for a game "YoU CaN PlAy iT HoWeVeR yOu WaNt beCaUsE iT's yOuR GoDdaMN mOnEy."
I absolutely and wholeheartedly disagree with this as a justification for anything.
You can pay thousands of dollars for a knife and it's still wrong to use it to stab someone, so how is saying "I paid for something so I do whatever I want with it" right?!

And I don't actually care what you do with your game, because I do think that as long as you're not actively trying to screw the economy with hacks or this kind of things, it's really whatever floats your boat!
Everyone is free to play with people with similar playstyles. (Or the other way around for all that matters)

It's just hearing that sentence over and over makes me cringe HARD.


----------



## Cethosia (May 25, 2020)

Bullying villagers in NH is sad, but others shouldn't judge those that do it. I personally don't care if someone does or does not do it.


----------



## Sweetley (May 25, 2020)

Santana said:


> I cannot STAND bubblegum kk after tik tok made it popular. Its so overplayed im actually sick of it, which sucks because back when I played New Leaf it was my favorite song. It slaps so hard, so its sad that I got sick of it


Same here. The song itself is nice and all, but listen to it over and over and over again in very video/tik tok you watch these days makes it so stale and kinda annoying. It's actually refreshing when someone use another K.K. song instead of that one.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 25, 2020)

Sach said:


> He is! My friend had him on her island and she jailed his house in, and everytime I visited I was never allowed to talk with him. I wasn't very fond of him at first either.  Well needless to say, after all the abuse poor Quillson finally decided to up and leave my friends island. I actually made sure I had all my villager slots filled before I connected with my friend, cuz I didnt really want him, but low and behold about a month later there he was, snuck right in after 'I forget who' moved out. After finally getting to talk to him and see him waddle around my island I absolutely love him.
> My friend will still hit him with her net if she sees him on her visits, soooo MEAN!


That's so sweet of you to give him a chance and take him on your island, glad you are enjoying it, he is also on my island and I too love his waddle!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (May 25, 2020)

I'm legit annoyed that in order to get certain villagers like Raymond everyone now is asking 1000+ NMT for him. Like... how on this green earth do you have that much NMT!!! I've been playing since launch and only have had enough Nook Miles for 300, at most?

Honestly heck the economy, everyone should be trading villagers for villagers but everyone wants all the nook miles tickets for ???? I don't even know, hunting more villagers?

Nintendo should also figure out whose been selling raymond / other villagers for real world money and ban them.


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 25, 2020)

I don't understand the hype people have for making orchards. They just take up space (a lot of it too) and no matter how you customize them it's always just trees lined up in rows. Why not just sprinkle the varied fruit trees all over your island? If you're worried about somehow mowing down all fruit trees of one type then just store 1 of each fruit for safe keeping.

Maybe I'm missing some key point in why orchards are so popular but I just... don't get it.

No shade at anyone who has an orchard BTW! Do what makes you happy!​


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 25, 2020)

Acies said:


> I'm always surprised by all the hate some villagers get, and especially some species. Personally, I prefer the bigger species over the small ones. By the way, I'd love to have some giraffes as villagers.


I saw someone making both bat villagers and snake villagers on TikTok. They designed them themselves and the people in the comment section were really loving it. One of the snakes was named Chloe (my name, I was so happy) They created catchphrases, villager types, and unique colors and clothes for the villagers. I honestly thought it was so cool. Bat/snake/giraffe villagers would be amazing.

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Scrapper said:


> Same here. The song itself is nice and all, but listen to it over and over and over again in very video/tik tok you watch these days makes it so stale and kinda annoying. It's actually refreshing when someone use another K.K. song instead of that one.


Another song that’s starting to get popular is KK Metal, which I hate. I love the fast-paced rapping part of it. Now people are going to ruin it


----------



## Limon (May 25, 2020)

Edit: Wrong reply to wrong thread but I'll edit and add an opinion

I have basic unpopular opinions like Bubblegum KK is overrated and Raymond isn't all that great


----------



## Loreley (May 25, 2020)

Super cluttered islands turn me off. I always think about how it must suck to shoot a balloon or catch bugs and fish because it's so hard to get around on these islands. They're great to show off of course (and look stunning) but unless you have a second island to actually play on I don't really see the appeal.


----------



## Bk1234 (May 25, 2020)

I don't get the hype surrounding Bob. He's so dumb-looking, and Punchy is the better Lazy cat.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 25, 2020)

Barney said:


> Waterfalls that don't have a source or a pool at their base look really odd and jarring.



Ha, this used to bother me as well but then I came across a few places where I wanted to put a waterfall but couldn’t fit in a base. So then I got over it haha.


----------



## naranjita (May 25, 2020)

octopus villagers freak me out. specifically their legs, they give me the heebie jeebies


----------



## stiney (May 25, 2020)

None of the deer villagers are cute.


----------



## Sashi (May 25, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> There's really no multiplayer/online scene, so I feel like what is the point? If there was something akin to Club Tortimer it'd give me more reason to visit them more frequently, but after the first few visits of seeing what they did, I feel like there's not much else to do.



I completely agree! The only reason I go to my friend's islands is to shop and see any updates to their island. I'm starting to make games (like fishing) with the timer, treasure hunt, and spin 2 win games. It would be awesome if the NL island games came back because a lot of work goes into my hosting games and sometimes I just want to chill and have fun.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 25, 2020)

My unpopular opinion would be that I love NH more than NL. I have already played more hours in NH than I ever did in NL! While a lot can be improved, I think the dialogue of the villagers is better (in NH they keep doing introduction style dialogue... I not about that) and there is more to the villagers than ever, for instance their hobbies, their movements, the fact they can go into the shops, etc. I just really love looking at them  The only thing that would make them better is WW dialogue p

I also think the music is better.

I can keep talking about why I love NL more than NH, such as improved graphics, etc., but I don't think anybody would disagree with that  and this is the unpopular opinions threat, so...


----------



## Rasp (May 25, 2020)

BambieTheMayor said:


> I really don't get the appeal behind Diana. She honestly looks a little creepy to me.



Totally agree. Diana to me looks like she’s made of hard candy and someone licked off the outer layer on the top of her head and ears, exposing the pink matter underneath.


----------



## wearebap (May 25, 2020)

oo, another unpopular opinion
well this has more to do with the way some people trade in this forum for acnh

i find it so unnecessary when people comment on someones post saying that their prices are overpriced or that its to steep
like, i wish they could word it more friendlier or maybe... idk... not comment at all?
like, what do you think the person will do? change the price?
they normally dont, so i just wish people would like just not comment and move along ugh


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 25, 2020)

People like to go on about how creepy Zipper T bunny and Pietro are but I don't  think they're very creepy at all.
Maybe it's because I don 't suffer from ludilophobia or coulrophobia, but even when I was younger i've always thought that Phineas is the most sinister and creepy character in the series.


----------



## wearebap (May 25, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> People like to go on about how creepy Zipper T bunny and Pietro are but I don't  think they're very creepy at all.
> Maybe it's because I don 't suffer from ludilophobia or coulrophobia, but even when I was younger i've always thought that Phineas is the most sinister and creepy character in the series.


omg i actually feel bad for zipper i find him so funny and cute ;0;


----------



## alpacalypse (May 25, 2020)

i learned that people dislike the jock personality, which made me sad ;w; i’m probably biased since my favourite villager is a jock, but i find them so sweet and their enthusiasm so endearing? i brought genji medicine when he was sick, and he responded with “take care of yourself too, (player)!”  i often have a hard time eating, so that really brought a smile to my face


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

Willow is the only tolerable sheep. :/ I hate all the sheep in general.

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020

I don't get the appeal of crazy terraformed island. I mean I've seen amazing islands but..something about them..I think they loose that island charm. It's like..when you're in Tokyo Japan..so much stuff is packed in that space you forget you're on an island but when you step outside of Tokyo and visit other smaller towns it feels more..islandy (This was a bad analogy but do you get what i'm saying?)


----------



## Mephala (May 25, 2020)

I hate Raymond. He has a Karen haircut and looks like 'can I speak to the manager' is his catchphrase.


----------



## wearebap (May 25, 2020)

Mephala said:


> I hate Raymond. He has a Karen haircut and looks like 'can I speak to the manager' is his catchphrase.


ASDHJF KAREN HAIRCUT OMGG


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

Mephala said:


> I hate Raymond. He has a Karen haircut and looks like 'can I speak to the manager' is his catchphrase.


I never liked Raymond but now I can't unsee this-


----------



## zato (May 25, 2020)

i miss having bad luck days and tripping....tripping was cute and fun. fight me!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

zato said:


> i miss having bad luck days and tripping....tripping was cute and fun. fight me!


I miss this too! Hope they bring it back around spooky season


----------



## zato (May 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I miss this too! Hope they bring it back around spooky season


that would be amazing <3  or if you could trip over things laying on the ground if you run?! like drop a stone and then try to run over it and BAM face plant!!! love it!...i have band-aids for a reason and i'd like to use them.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

zato said:


> that would be amazing <3  or if you could trip over things laying on the ground if you run?! like drop a stone and then try to run over it and BAM face plant!!! love it!...i have band-aids for a reason and i'd like to use them.


My character always wears bandaids all the time! I want them to be useful! I love your idea!


----------



## zato (May 25, 2020)

Milky star said:


> My character always wears bandaids all the time! I want them to be useful! I love your idea!


omg same!! i also wish they made leg band aids or arm ones....both would be nice. probably another unpopular opinion as not many people like the "banged up/rough and tumble" look but i dig it like dirt stained clothing and shoes would be adorable especially for the sports wear.


----------



## Snek (May 25, 2020)

I dislike the new villagers. The only one I am neutral towards is Sherb and that's because of his sleep theme. I absolutely HATE Raymond and his fanbase and will never have him on my island. To me, he looks like a know-it-all jerkwad who thinks he's the coolcat because his eyes are special. I think NL had better new villagers. Not to mention that I am sad because we didn't get new animal types


----------



## Airysuit (May 25, 2020)

I don't like flick and cj's characters, like at all. CJ is annoying with his selfies and flick is too 'im so unique' for me. 

I do like them butterfly models tho.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 25, 2020)

I wish there was more masculine varieties of the special non re-orderable clothing. Like the stuff you get from Label & the aprons in the mail from your mom. Even the bunny day clothing was all dresses and the next event is all wedding stuff.

I'm not asking for super manly monster trucks or nothing but my closet is mostly dresses that just sit there. I still can't stop myself from buying everything in all the colours though lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

zato said:


> omg same!! i also wish they made leg band aids or arm ones....both would be nice. probably another unpopular opinion as not many people like the "banged up/rough and tumble" look but i dig it like dirt stained clothing and shoes would be adorable especially for the sports wear.


I actually was thinking the same thing! I love the rough look,, I draw bandaids on some of my characters n such!


----------



## zato (May 25, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I wish there was more masculine varieties of the special non re-orderable clothing. Like the stuff you get from Label & the aprons in the mail from your mom. Even the bunny day clothing was all dresses and the next event is all wedding stuff.
> 
> I'm not asking for super manly monster trucks or nothing but my closet is mostly dresses that just sit there. I still can't stop myself from buying everything in all the colours though lol.


yesssssssssssssssssssss thissssssss so much!! like i was happy af for shorts, punk stuff, and sports gear but some better stuff in more colors would be nice...hello Nintendo it's not just girls who like this game~


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 25, 2020)

It’s cute when the lazies talk about bugs
Anteater villagers are cute
Indoor furniture should not go out side


----------



## stiney (May 25, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> It’s cute when the lazies talk about bugs
> Anteater villagers are cute
> Indoor furniture should not go out side


Anteater villagers are so cute!


----------



## Barney (May 26, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> Ha, this used to bother me as well but then I came across a few places where I wanted to put a waterfall but couldn’t fit in a base. So then I got over it haha.



I just can't turn off that part of my brain that's screaming, 'where's all that water going!?'


----------



## Stil (May 26, 2020)

New Leaf was better


----------



## Barney (May 26, 2020)

I really want the ability to access villagers' wardrobes and take out items of clothing we don't want them to wear.

Plus, a villager room editor like in our own home, so that we can remove unwanted items from rotation and override the brain dead AI to position items where they make sense - no, Shep - that globe I gave you really shouldn't go on top of your turned-on stove, and if you just turn those drawers 90 degrees, you'll actually be able to access them rather than having them blocked by your bed!


----------



## Chungus (May 26, 2020)

Personally, I think NMT villager hunts are a waste of time and nook miles. The real life money often spent on NMTs could be used to directly invite the villager from places like Etsy. In most cases, you can even buy the villager’s amiibo card.

So what’s the point of hunting villagers with NMTs other than the sad cringe we see on YouTube?


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 26, 2020)

Barney said:


> I just can't turn off that part of my brain that's screaming, 'where's all that water going!?'



I always try to think the water is going underground, or coming from an underground source. Maybe that helps?


----------



## Barney (May 26, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> I always try to think the water is going underground, or coming from an underground source. Maybe that helps?



It does not.

Thanks for trying, though!


----------



## SarahsNY (May 26, 2020)

I hate the focus of mobile phones in this game. I like to think of animal crossing as a world of its own without super modern technology. I’d rather just have a little notebook with options to chose from on it, if that makes any sense?
Idk, I think I’m just nostalgic for the older games where a TV was as advanced as it got. Modern stuff is cool for decorating with, but kinda ruins the animal crossing vibe.


----------



## Bethboj (May 26, 2020)

Asking for x amount of NMT or gold or whatever else just for a villager that’s going to leave your island the next day anyways is ridiculous.

I hate scrolling down the villager threads and finding one I would like only to find out they want minimum 50 NMT.

even if I COULD afford that there is absolutely no chance I’m going to sit in front of that machine spamming A for hours.

don’t get me started on spending irl money on NMT etc either.


----------



## Corrie (May 26, 2020)

I think NMT are useless and the fact that people use it as a currency is hilarious.


----------



## Chungus (May 26, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I think NMT are useless and the fact that people use it as a currency is hilarious.



Exactly. I especially don’t get when they act like NMT is somehow a reliable method of hunting dream villagers.


----------



## Sefyre (May 26, 2020)

I don't like Isabelle. At all.

I don't know how much more I can stand of her yakking on and on about losing socks, tv shows, or crossword puzzles 95+% of the time I open the game.

Just tell me the date and the time and even better, who's visiting (yeah right)!

I can't believe I'm saying this, but Tom Nook's short and sweet spoiled me.

Also, in spite of some shady happenings, I kind of like Tom Nook.

Unlike RL creditors who hound you for being late on bills, he doesn't care when you pay him back and he won't send debt collectors calling on you day and night. 

This holds true even when you owe him millions of bells.


----------



## Bethboj (May 26, 2020)

Sefyre said:


> I don't like Isabelle. At all.
> 
> I don't know how much more I can stand of her yakking on and on about losing socks, tv shows, or crossword puzzles 95+% of the time I open the game.
> 
> ...


Was literally about to come here to say exactly this. 
no Isabelle, what you watched on tv last night is neither news or professionaL, WHY HAVE YOU NOT BEEN FIRED YET.


----------



## Sefyre (May 26, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> Was literally about to come here to say exactly this.
> no Isabelle, what you watched on tv last night is neither news or professionaL, WHY HAVE YOU NOT BEEN FIRED YET.


What's funny is that I can ask her to change things about a villager and I can complain to her about a villager... 

But I obviously can't complain about her and she's the one who truly annoys me.


----------



## Mephala (May 26, 2020)

airysuit said:


> I don't like flick and cj's characters, like at all. CJ is annoying with his selfies and flick is too 'im so unique' for me.
> 
> I do like them butterfly models tho.



Personally, I do like Flick's design but I hate CJ's. CJ's design is so boring and I hate his obsession with his phone. I wish the special fishing characters (CJ and whatever the dude in NL's name was again) were otters or something other than beavers. I like the idea that Flick and Nat are obsessed with bugs because they eat them, but beavers don't eat fish so, meh.


----------



## meggiewes (May 26, 2020)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> 3 Gulliver should've been replaced with a new NPC if Chip and Nate are replaced. Come on. Also his rewards are now clothing. Lame.



Just to let you know if you don't already, but Gulliver does have statues as rewards too. I've gotten the leaning tower of Piza and the Statue of Liberty so far. I haven't gotten Gulliver very often since then.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 26, 2020)

1. can gyroids please NOT come back
2. Coco isn't cool she's just plain nightmare fuel


----------



## Envy (May 26, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Exactly. I especially don’t get when they act like NMT is somehow a reliable method of hunting dream villagers.



It may not turn up your dreamies all of that often, but it is fun to have the rush of seeing what you'll get and potentially getting them. In the past you didn't really have any quick way of playing the RNG in Animal Crossing for villagers IIRC.

It would feel so much better to run into my dreamie via a long NMT hunt instead of just using an Amiibo, TBH.

It's like gacha, except the game doesn't charge you real money for it, so it's innocent... At least in an in-game context. Obviously people are abusing it, and some are even charging real money for it. That's sad, but I avoid all of that.


----------



## Loriii (May 26, 2020)

1. The bushes looks better and more natural in New Leaf.
2. I don't see the appeal of Coco apart from putting her in horror-themed islands and she looks awkward as a normal.
3. I hate flowers that are randomly placed and looks like they're all over the place. This is probably the reason why I'm not fond of forest-themed town/island. Sure, they look natural and some of them look great (if you look at the overall design),  but ahh.. It looks messy. Everything looks messy. I would want to shovel them away. The color hurts my eyes. I'd be like "My eyes, my eyes ahhh".
4. Also, whenever I see an area with big flower arrangement in vertical/horizontal rows, it makes me think like "Are they duping flowers or hosting a giveaway"?
5. Not fond of interior rooms that looks like they just dropped the whole set to display then call it a day (almost no displays on the table, not enough wall items, etc.). Well, at least, the color looks good.
6. I'm not the one who abuse simple panels but they probably look fine if they're used as walls or partitions, but when they are used as drinks/bar/coffee or plant shelf or anything that supposedly has items in it, they look fake (really fake).
7. I don't landscape an area based on what's new or what is "in". Redd's black market area that goes all the way to the secret beach, check. Castle that has several silos on it, check, Forced perspective, check. Wedding area, check. They all look great and original, but I'm not going to force myself to do something like that if they don't fit my theme just to say "Hey, look at my version of blah, blah". Sorry, but they look tacky and some imitation.
8. I like Audie because of wolf being my favorite out of all the species, not because of a reference to some grandma.. No offense though.

.


----------



## Punkyy (May 26, 2020)

Lumearia said:


> Every villager is bland, boring, and way too nice personality wise. Where are my mean boys? Why can't villagers insult me anymore?


tell this to croque lmao. he literally yelled GAHAHAHAHA in my face when he was packing up to move.


----------



## stiney (May 26, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> I always try to think the water is going underground, or coming from an underground source. Maybe that helps?


This is a legit thing water does, so that's always been my theory for stuff like this, too. Even a waterfall that ends in a pond, that new water has to be going somewhere or else it would overflow--the place it's going is usually back into the ground.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 26, 2020)

stiney said:


> This is a legit thing water does, so that's always been my theory for stuff like this, too. Even a waterfall that ends in a pond, that new water has to be going somewhere or else it would overflow--the place it's going is usually back into the ground.



Indeed! Though I still understand why people could still think it looks unnatural - to each their own, I suppose


----------



## Kelpcey (May 27, 2020)

Mice are the most underrated species as a whole and I really don't understand how or why they're so unpopular 

Raymond's popularity and hype is pretty deserved; objectively speaking he's got the following going for him:
-he's a cat, an extremely popular animal not just in AC but on the internet in general
-he has heterochromia, a unique/cool character design thing
-he has glasses
-he's a smug, one of the newer personalities and on top of that the only smug cat
-he's a new villager
-he doesn't have an amiibo

I'd say the hype around him is pretty understandable; fangirls definitely go way too far and crazy but I mean I think that's just a fangirl culture thing. That being said though, I wasn't super hyped about him when the new villagers were revealed. I thought he was cute and I was excited to try to get him, but I was a lot more excited for Reneigh. Despite not being hyped about him, I already knew he was gonna be insanely popular. I do have him on my island now and I actually do really enjoy him now because he reminds me of my boyfriend haha.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2020)

When this game first came out, people were not too fond of Photopia. I personally had a lot of fun using it and playing dress up with my villagers to act out a scene. It's almost like Happy Home Designer of some sorts.


----------



## naranjita (May 27, 2020)

Kelpcey said:


> I'd say the hype around him is pretty understandable; fangirls definitely go way too far and crazy but I mean I think that's just a fangirl culture thing.


ngl this made me think.... men have been creating extraordinarily creepy fanart of Isabelle for _years_, but nobody really talks about it (or if people talk about it, they treat it as a joke). but women doing the same exact thing with raymond has created all this outrage in a matter of weeks. nobody _really _dislikes Isabelle (some people have complained about her being pretty useless in NH, but that has nothing to do with the way her fans have been acting for years), yet Raymond's popularity has caused major backlash to the point where disliking Raymond is about as popular as liking him.

now, I'm not trying to justify people fetishizing a cartoon cat-- creepy art is creepy art and it frankly makes me uncomfortable, no matter the subject or who makes it. but I can't help but feel like there's a double standard at work here.


----------



## Hirisa (May 27, 2020)

naranjita said:


> ngl this made me think.... men have been creating extraordinarily creepy fanart of Isabelle for _years_, but nobody really talks about it (or if people talk about it, they treat it as a joke). but women doing the same exact thing with raymond has created all this outrage in a matter of weeks. nobody _really _dislikes Isabelle (some people have complained about her being pretty useless in NH, but that has nothing to do with the way her fans have been acting for years), yet Raymond's popularity has caused major backlash to the point where disliking Raymond is about as popular as liking him.
> 
> now, I'm not trying to justify people fetishizing a cartoon cat-- creepy art is creepy art and it frankly makes me uncomfortable, no matter the subject or who makes it. but I can't help but feel like there's a double standard at work here.


You're not wrong.

Creepy art of Isabelle:  lololol rule 34 amirite?

Creepy art of Raymond: Ugh, fujoshis ruin everything! why do they have to go and sexualize an innocent game???

Obviously these are generalizations, but I am seeing them play out on so many different platforms.


----------



## naranjita (May 27, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> You're not wrong.
> 
> Creepy art of Isabelle:  lololol rule 34 amirite?
> 
> ...


right!? and I've seen people using Harvey's island to recreate some frankly disgusting scenarios and those get tens of thousands of likes and retweets, but the moment Raymond gets put in a maid dress to sing Bubblegum K.K. suddenly it's the end of civilization


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 27, 2020)

naranjita said:


> Raymond gets put in a maid dress to sing Bubblegum K.K.


honestly i just find that really ew (imo)

anybody ask his opinion first? tHiS mAy cOmE aS a sUrPRisE bUt
literally who thought this was okay i just find it very very EW
nobody literally nobody except for one weirdo thought that an office cat with two colored eyes should wear a maid dress


----------



## Snowifer (May 27, 2020)

Kelpcey said:


> Mice are the most underrated species as a whole and I really don't understand how or why they're so unpopular



Are mice that unpopular? I personally really like Chadder and had Rod on my island for a while. I even thought about keeping Bettina when I saw her island hopping.


----------



## Kelpcey (May 27, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Are mice that unpopular? I personally really like Chadder and had Rod on my island for a while. I even thought about keeping Bettina when I saw her island hopping.



Rod and Chadder are two of the first villagers I had in new leaf and they were the best of friends! Yeah I believe all of the mice are bottom tier or second from the bottom :'-)



Unhappyhome said:


> honestly i just find that really ew (imo)
> 
> anybody ask his opinion first? tHiS mAy cOmE aS a sUrPRisE bUt
> literally who thought this was okay i just find it very very EW
> nobody literally nobody except for one weirdo thought that an office cat with two colored eyes should wear a maid dress



I find it pretty ew too. I mean obviously the correct outfit to give Raymond is the flight attendant one. :^)


----------



## Snowifer (May 27, 2020)

Kelpcey said:


> Rod and Chadder are two of the first villagers I had in new leaf and they were the best of friends! Yeah I believe all of the mice are bottom tier or second from the bottom :'-)



Whaaaaaaaat  I guess that's my unpopular opinion. Mice are good.


----------



## Yujian (May 27, 2020)

After watching many ACNH YouTube videos I can safely say I now hate Bubblegum K.K.


----------



## stiney (May 27, 2020)

Kelpcey said:


> Mice are the most underrated species as a whole and I really don't understand how or why they're so unpopular


I have to admit I didn’t like them, but last week I picked up Chadder from my friend’s island and saw Bettina and Greta on my cousin’s island last night, and have since changed my opinion


----------



## Coolio15 (May 27, 2020)

The wolves are pretty, but most of them look way too similar for my liking. All of the cranky males and snooty females have the same basic look, switching out color palettes and small tweaks to the eye designs.
Skye, Dobie, and Audie are the superior wolves.


----------



## Feferily (May 27, 2020)

naranjita said:


> right!? and I've seen people using Harvey's island to recreate some frankly disgusting scenarios and those get tens of thousands of likes and retweets, but the moment Raymond gets put in a maid dress to sing Bubblegum K.K. suddenly it's the end of civilization


Yeah, I've also noticed most hate is direct targeted to young teen girls who usually are just..  enjoying animal crossing? Putting Raymond in a maid dress isn't the end of the world, aha, but people act like it's the most cursed thing when I've seen adult men do much worse. Not just either gender, of course, but it's always "fangirls". 

Anyway, Raymond doesn't wear the maid dress... Bob does! And he wears it happily cause it's just a cute dress and he isn't afraid to pull it off!


----------



## justina (May 27, 2020)

I think the museum event is pretty cute! I went to an aquarium a few months ago that had the stamp stations, and this brought back that nice memory for me


----------



## Uffe (May 27, 2020)

naranjita said:


> ngl this made me think.... men have been creating extraordinarily creepy fanart of Isabelle for _years_, but nobody really talks about it (or if people talk about it, they treat it as a joke). but women doing the same exact thing with raymond has created all this outrage in a matter of weeks. nobody _really _dislikes Isabelle (some people have complained about her being pretty useless in NH, but that has nothing to do with the way her fans have been acting for years), yet Raymond's popularity has caused major backlash to the point where disliking Raymond is about as popular as liking him.
> 
> now, I'm not trying to justify people fetishizing a cartoon cat-- creepy art is creepy art and it frankly makes me uncomfortable, no matter the subject or who makes it. but I can't help but feel like there's a double standard at work here.



No, there is a double standard. I've never been a fan of the "fans" of Isabelle. She's a cute dog, but that's it. I don't understand the obsession of her. Anytime I see someone post creepy fan art of her, I scoff and roll my eyes. It was the same when I saw fans fetishizing Raymond by having him wear a maids outfit. People are allowed to have their kinks, but when someone announces it then it comes off as weird.


----------



## peachmilke (May 27, 2020)

frog villagers are underrated and deserve more love, my fav is lily, but why aren't ones like puddles more popular? and bring back sunny! yk she would be up there with lily!! like seriously there's nothing wrong with the model of the frogs.. there are just some with questionable design but don't diss them ALL over it


----------



## Feferily (May 27, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> frog villagers are underrated and deserve more love, my fav is lily, but why aren't ones like puddles more popular? and bring back sunny! yk she would be up there with lily!! like seriously there's nothing wrong with the model of the frogs.. there are just some with questionable design but don't diss them ALL over it


Oh she really is like Lolly! She's so cute!


----------



## usa-chan (May 27, 2020)

putting pixelated male animals into dresses isn't a big deal, and most people don't even sexualize it, they do it because it's cute. stop acting like those who do are "dirty".

also, i miss the town square; i liked seeing the tree's growth as the game progresses and how all the history is detailed when you sit on it. i hope they bring a feature that shows the history and growth of a town.


----------



## Bethboj (May 27, 2020)

If my bam bam wants to wear a princess dress while he works out than so he shall!


----------



## John Wick (May 27, 2020)

If I see Teddy in a dress he will be voted off the island.


----------



## Bethboj (May 27, 2020)

John Wick said:


> If I see Teddy in a dress he will be voted off the island.



what if they’re all in dresses and they vote you off the island  how the turns have tabled


----------



## Sami (May 27, 2020)

Only a couple of people have mentioned this so far,  so I'll throw in that I actually enjoy the music a lot,  overall. I work night shift and get to enjoy the mostly great night time tracks (except 3 AM,  which always makes me feel like I'm having a fever dream, so if that's what they were going for then they succeeded but man it's jarring after 2AM).


----------



## John Wick (May 27, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> what if they’re all in dresses and they vote you off the island  how the turns have tabled



It's in my power alone.


----------



## Feferily (May 27, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> putting pixelated male animals into dresses isn't a big deal, and most people don't even sexualize it, they do it because it's cute. stop acting like those who do are "dirty".
> 
> also, i miss the town square; i liked seeing the tree's growth as the game progresses and how all the history is detailed when you sit on it. i hope they bring a feature that shows the history and growth of a town.


Thank you for saying the dress bit! Men in dresses is every bit as fine as women in masculine clothing, lol.


----------



## Fey (May 27, 2020)

In terms of design, Symmetry is just an option NOT a necessity. 

I think its importance is completely exaggerated, just like grand entrances or having thoroughly (one-)themed Islands.


----------



## Shyria (May 28, 2020)

I think every thread (part of multiple ones) to determine the "best villager of each species" or "best character of each personality" is opened solely to grind TBT.

(If OP see this please don't feel attacked, I'm not complaining or anything it's just genuinely how I feel when I see these posts!)


----------



## Corrie (May 28, 2020)

I don't like when all villagers houses are in one row. It looks boring to me.


----------



## courtky (May 28, 2020)

i hate blathers. is this unpopular? not sure. i make him tell me about all the bugs and i slowly read the diaglogue. if it's a fish/fossil i just tell him nty.

why the hate? because he doesn't wave to me when i leave the museum. nook waves. isabelle waves. why can't you wave, blathers?


----------



## kiriod (May 28, 2020)

i don't really ... like golden roses. i understand why people might like them, but to me, they just look a little weird? i dunno, lol. i'm not even sure this is an unpopular opinion tbh


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 28, 2020)

the new music could be improved, new leafs music was way better!


----------



## Shyria (May 28, 2020)

kiriod said:


> i don't really ... like golden roses. i understand why people might like them, but to me, they just look a little weird? i dunno, lol. i'm not even sure this is an unpopular opinion tbh



THIS!!
I REALLY dislike the looks of golden roses... I'm trying to breed some for achievement purpose/craft some cool crowns, but as planted flowers I think they look really bad...


----------



## Cethosia (May 28, 2020)

kiriod said:


> i don't really ... like golden roses. i understand why people might like them, but to me, they just look a little weird? i dunno, lol. i'm not even sure this is an unpopular opinion tbh


I think I would describe the roses as tacky, just as anything that looks pure gold. They also just look so unnatural. I don't think there are flowers that are the exact same colour as their stem. I think a silver stem would have made them feel more real


----------



## Rubombee (May 28, 2020)

NH has been so far my first AC experience while completely surrounded with thousands of other people from the internet playing it as well, since back in NL I wasn't using the internet nearly as much. And I have now decided to apply to Animal Crossing a rule that I've had for Pokémon for a long time:
I have decided that I am going to appreciate _every single villager_ for what they are. There will obviously be some I'm more attached to, but from now on I will go out of my way to like at least one thing about every villager's design!
I've already started to like Rodney more when I was initially happy  that he moved out, so I think I'm on the right path :)



usa-chan said:


> putting pixelated male animals into dresses isn't a big deal, and most people don't even sexualize it, they do it because it's cute. stop acting like those who do are "dirty".


ALSO, THANK YOU FOR THIS


----------



## Bk1234 (May 28, 2020)

Erik is better than Beau. He has cuter eyes.


----------



## naranjita (May 28, 2020)

usa-chan said:


> putting pixelated male animals into dresses isn't a big deal, and most people don't even sexualize it, they do it because it's cute. stop acting like those who do are "dirty".


inch resting how if you put dresses on your female villagers everyone thinks it's cute but if you put dresses on your male villagers everyone automatically thinks you're fetishizing them


----------



## Bk1234 (May 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> 1. can gyroids please NOT come back
> 2. Coco isn't cool she's just plain nightmare fuel


Yes! I just sold all my gyroids in New Leaf. I had no place to put them!


----------



## Bethboj (May 28, 2020)

Everyone wants gyroids to come back until that’s all you’ll dig up. I actually enjoy digging fossils up knowing they won’t be a dang gyroid or worse a pitfall seed.


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 28, 2020)

UGLY VILLAGERS ARE ACTUALLY NICE!!!!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 28, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> Everyone wants gyroids to come back until that’s all you’ll dig up. I actually enjoy digging fossils up knowing they won’t be a dang gyroid or worse a pitfall seed.


same to be honest, gyroids are some creepy and annoying crap when your digging up stuff


----------



## Bethboj (May 28, 2020)

courtky said:


> i hate blathers. is this unpopular? not sure. i make him tell me about all the bugs and i slowly read the diaglogue. if it's a fish/fossil i just tell him nty.
> 
> why the hate? because he doesn't wave to me when i leave the museum. nook waves. isabelle waves. why can't you wave, blathers?


This made me laugh. You torture him into tell you about the dreaded bugs  I don’t like him because he thinks I still don’t know he’s a night owl and asleep through the day. Like we’ve been over this blathers. Since 2005. I KNOW YOU SLEEP ON THE JOB.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 28, 2020)

Mine is:
Raymond is a piece of trash and should be towed on a string on the "Just married" cart.
He's basic, and everyone has him making him common


----------



## violixir (May 28, 2020)

I feel like this is mean but Judy looks like a furry oc of a 2014 pastel goth who picked up a how to draw anime book...

 Also, as nice as perfectly planned out (insert any aesthetic) towns look, very few of the ones you seen shown off have any sort of storytelling, visual or otherwise, in them and it bums me out because thats my FAVOURITE part of building my town. Like how do people build entire towns without putting in little stories, I’d get so bored...


----------



## Lilybells (May 28, 2020)

I don't really enjoy fishing.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 30, 2020)

honestly i really like the exterior glitch and hope it doesn’t get fixed c’: i care a lot about aesthetics and unfortunately some of my dreamies’ house exteriors don’t match the rest of my island, but this is really easily remedied through the exterior glitch <3


----------



## Vextro (May 30, 2020)

Raymond is overrated


----------



## SleepyMimeko (May 30, 2020)

I don't know if these are unpopular, but anyway...
This game doesn't have enough character customization, so everyone's characters looks kinda samey.
There should be more skin shades, noses, and mouths. I thought of making a second character that was an alien. It would be cool if I could have given her green skin.
I think it's great that we get lots of cool things for our island, but it means nothing to me if the villagers can't use them. I want to go on the teacups ride with Moe and see my villagers browsing the different market stalls. I also think it would be cute if they could ride the tricycles and scooters, and we could ride the bikes.
They should have let us design pants and skirts too. My bro likes to make military uniforms and can never find pants that match them.
They should have let us rotate houses and other buildings.
I don't really care about the wedding event on photopia or the items. We should have gotten something cooler for the start of summer.
I don't understand how this game somehow became a competition on social media. Animal Crossing is a chill game and should be played your way and at your own pace.
Cats are the best species. Frogs are the worst. I'm actually afraid of frogs irl though, so that's why I don't like them. 
I know this has been said before, but why does Isabelle have to do announcements every day? If there's really nothing going on today, just skip the whole thing.


----------



## Arjh (May 31, 2020)

Cyd is my favourite out of the new villagers and I actually really want him in my town. 

I hate having KK Slider come every Saturday 

I don't want Brewster back, maybe because I don't like coffee but I hated having the cafe in NL

I don't like islands that look like cities, some of the screenshots I've seen they just look to cluttered. 

I actually don't mind Tom Nook and don't think he's quite the villian he is made out to be.


----------



## starlightsong (May 31, 2020)

Everyone seems to hate Isabelle’s announcements (to the point that I really don’t think hating them is an unpopular opinion at all, and should be said on the rant thread rather than here) but... the only problems I have with them are that she doesn’t announce visitors and that she doesn’t have a bigger variety of things to say. Other than that I love her announcements and I’m glad they exist?? Because I mean... as much as I loved her before, it was only because she was cute and kinda helpful. She didn’t hardly have any character or personality in NL besides being a workaholic and I feel that she was only popular because of what I said: she’s cute and kinda helpful.
Maybe HHD gave her some personality but I didn’t hardly play that and all I know from it is that she can sing Bubblegum K.K. But now in NH she has Tom Nook helping her out so she actually has free time to do things like crossword puzzles and watching comedy shows (as opposed to work work work and then only sleeping an hour a day) and it _finally_ gives her character and shows how dorky she is. So yeah, I love her announcements and I just wish there were more of them.
People also say they think Tom Nook should be the announcer again, but then we’d have the same situation: everyone would complain that his announcements are useless and nobody wants to hear about his crossword puzzle and he should shut up. Maybe it’d be cool if they rotated and both did the announcements on different days but I would never want to get rid of Isabelle, especially now that I can finally name specific things I love about her besides “she has cute floppy ears”.


----------



## bunnysis (May 31, 2020)

I think we should be able to burn things bc i have too many flowers


----------



## monsieurberry (May 31, 2020)

All this disappointment with the amount of dialogue that, at least, people get access to (because I believe a lot of it is just badly triggered) has overshadowed the AMAZING job the localization team has done to make the characters in this game sound so fresh and relevant. The perfect use of slang and buzzwords still amazes me!


----------



## Pomme (Jun 2, 2020)

I am perhaps the only one here but I am not fond of the wedding event. I find it really boring and useless. 1 month of that ...


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

Pomme said:


> I am perhaps the only one here but I am not fond of the wedding event. I find it really boring and useless. 1 month of that ...


Same tbh.

On a related note, I find the events so far to be lackluster. Also, I don't like having to farm balloons for recipes


----------



## Miss Spooks (Jun 2, 2020)

wearebap said:


> and thats on NMT!
> 
> edit: ngl i do want raymond tho lol but tbh his "fan base" be doing the most like sis chill... and hes so overpriced


Yeah I saw, people on Ebay are Selling him for $60+, and although I don’t play NH (I want to, don’t get me wrong) it’s just crazy


----------



## daisyy (Jun 2, 2020)

violixir said:


> I feel like this is mean but Judy looks like a furry oc of a 2014 pastel goth who picked up a how to draw anime book...


yoooo this made me die of laughter 
i totally agree and yet this kinda makes me want her more?


----------



## Miss Spooks (Jun 2, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> Don’t forget Elmer! I mean, how could you not like him - his name is Elmer. Roscoe and Colton are two other amazing horse villagers


What about Julian! :>


----------



## Fey (Jun 2, 2020)

Shyria said:


> I think every thread (part of multiple ones) to determine the "best villager of each species" or "best character of each personality" is opened solely to grind TBT



I’m going to withhold my opinion on the statement itself, but I think these threads belong on the General AC board instead of the NH one. They don’t offer much to discuss and fill up the front page imo


----------



## naranjita (Jun 2, 2020)

monsieurberry said:


> All this disappointment with the amount of dialogue that, at least, people get access to (because I believe a lot of it is just badly triggered) has overshadowed the AMAZING job the localization team has done to make the characters in this game sound so fresh and relevant. The perfect use of slang and buzzwords still amazes me!


you're so right!! also, it makes me sad when people deride the non-English localizations :< I play in european Spanish (my native language) and the localization is AMAZING. especially the peppy dialogue, I have a huge smile on my face every time I talk to one of my peppies, there was a lot of care put into writing their dialogue.

@ people who think non-English localizations are "cringe": your native language is cool too, you've just been brainwashed into thinking English is superior


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 2, 2020)

I kept seeing alot on twitter that people think certain flowers, mostly winds and pansies, are ugly. Absolutely none of the flowers are ugly they are all pretty.

I used to like Raymond for his heterochromania, but his 'fanbase' has killed my liking for him. I would take him if he showed up on my camspite or while island hopping but I am most certainly not going to actively seek him.

Cyd is underrated, I don't see enough love, let alone _mention_ of him.

Tutu is underrated, she is best girl.

Megan's design is boring af. Like, she just looks so vanilla.

I actually like Tiffany.

I like Audie for her bright unique design, not that fact that she's unconfimly named after the Granma Audie.

Bug hunting is superior to fishing don't @ me.


----------



## Cethosia (Jun 2, 2020)

naranjita said:


> you're so right!! also, it makes me sad when people deride the non-English localizations :< I play in european Spanish (my native language) and the localization is AMAZING. especially the peppy dialogue, I have a huge smile on my face every time I talk to one of my peppies, there was a lot of care put into writing their dialogue.
> 
> @ people who think non-English localizations are "cringe": your native language is cool too, you've just been brainwashed into thinking English is superior


I'm not so sure about that. It depends on the localization. For me personally, the Dutch localization is not cringy because I think English is better, it's because it's so terribly Dutch. I don't live in the Netherlands, and the differences can make it jarring. The localization was pretty good from what I have seen though.


----------



## buny (Jun 2, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Megan's design is boring af. Like, she just looks so vanilla.



i agree with everything said!! i do really like Megan tho, but as with all the new villagers i feel like the  english name they gave her is...not fitting at all? yikes


----------



## Applebunny (Jun 2, 2020)

I don't like the term 'sisterly' for uchi villagers at all.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 2, 2020)

I absolutely almost get into tears when I hear my villagers sing. It's arguably one of my favourite parts of this game!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 2, 2020)

Filbert is better than Marshal because he's on the front cover of acnh :3


----------



## Corrie (Jun 2, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Megan's design is boring af. Like, she just looks so vanilla.



You're totally right. When I heard there was a villager with my name and actual spelling, I was thrilled. Then I saw a picture of her and was disappointed she wasn't cooler looking. She's not ugly, just not interesting to look at. Plus I find the bears in general to be weirdly large. I get that bears are large irl but it's still weird to me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 2, 2020)

Ketchup the duck looks weird..

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020

Oh and The airport is better than Kapp'n and his obnoxious shanties! and the train station!  I love the fly over of an island tbh it's better than a stupid saving screen at the train station or listen to kappn sing


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 2, 2020)

Someone's probably said this already, but Tom Nook did nothing wrong. Even if he kiiiinda forced you to work for him at the start of earlier AC games, he was just trying to teach you how to do stuff in your new town, as well as helping you get to know your villagers. And his loans are way better than any you can get in real life.

Also, I don't really understand why there's people who want Resetti to be like how he used to be? I was terrified of Resetti as a kid - like I legit cried when he appeared. And I was clearly far from the only one, since the manuals for past AC game straight up warned you that he could be upsetting to young children. I'm actually really glad that I don't have to deal with him anymore, even though he doesn't scare me anymore like he used to.


----------



## Cethosia (Jun 2, 2020)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Also, I don't really understand why there's people who want Resetti to be like how he used to be? I was terrified of Resetti as a kid - like I legit cried when he appeared. And I was clearly far from the only one, since the manuals for past AC game straight up warned you that he could be upsetting to young children. I'm actually really glad that I don't have to deal with him anymore, even though he doesn't scare me anymore like he used to.


I am aware that Resetti scared a lot of children. I personally thought it was hilarious (until he forced me to type an apology. After that it was the same every time). I don't know. I think I just couldn't take him serious. He was flailing his pickaxe around and had this hilarious face while yelling at me. I understand it is not a good idea for Resetti to be like he used to be


----------



## wearebap (Jun 2, 2020)

Miss Spooks said:


> Yeah I saw, people on Ebay are Selling him for $60+, and although I don’t play NH (I want to, don’t get me wrong) it’s just crazy


60 dollars?!
I might as well buy a whole new game


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 2, 2020)

I hate Raymond I hate that he's sold for 1000 dollars. I take enjoyment in Raymond hate videos


----------



## Miss Spooks (Jun 2, 2020)

wearebap said:


> 60 dollars?!
> I might as well buy a whole new game


I know, you can buy a whole new ACNH game with that money! I saw some going for $100!


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 2, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I hate Raymond I hate that he's sold for 1000 dollars. I take enjoyment in Raymond hate videos



Raymond is sold for WHAT


----------



## Envy (Jun 2, 2020)

Generally I am against the idea of paid DLC in this game, but I would be okay with paid Expansion Packs (read: Not microtransactions!) of Pocket Camp items. I think all features and items that come back from old mainline AC games should be free updates, but Pocket Camp is in a different place as a mobile title.

I want the Pocket Camp items in this game so bad because they would increase decorating variety so much.


----------



## buny (Jun 3, 2020)

Envy said:


> Generally I am against the idea of paid DLC in this game, but I would be okay with paid Expansion Packs (read: Not microtransactions!) of Pocket Camp items. I think all features and items that come back from old mainline AC games should be free updates, but Pocket Camp is in a different place as a mobile title.
> 
> I want the Pocket Camp items in this game so bad because they would increase decorating variety so much.



yeah i'd prefer that than them not adding those items at all, tho it will definitely cause a lot of negative reactions


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> Raymond is sold for WHAT


Surely not haha! I've seen him go for between 10 and 30 dollars on ebay. These Raymonds are most definitely hacked though


----------



## lars708 (Jun 3, 2020)

From the creators of TT'ing is cheating comes

*Selling sea bass is cheating*

If you don't keep every single sea bass you catch you're not even worth talking to and should re-evaluate your life choices

Someone had to say it.


----------



## justina (Jun 3, 2020)

Envy said:


> Generally I am against the idea of paid DLC in this game, but I would be okay with paid Expansion Packs (read: Not microtransactions!) of Pocket Camp items. I think all features and items that come back from old mainline AC games should be free updates, but Pocket Camp is in a different place as a mobile title.
> 
> I want the Pocket Camp items in this game so bad because they would increase decorating variety so much.



I haven’t played pocket camp in a while, but last time I did they introduced earrings! I was so surprised they weren’t in NH. I do think NH will eventually have the fortune cookies, and hopefully some of the super cute pocket camp items.


----------



## stiney (Jun 3, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh and The airport is better than Kapp'n and his obnoxious shanties! and the train station!  I love the fly over of an island tbh it's better than a stupid saving screen at the train station or listen to kappn sing



It's such a relief to travel somewhere without being sexually harassed by a turtle.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 3, 2020)

stiney said:


> It's such a relief to travel somewhere without being sexually harassed by a turtle.



I did love the melody of his songs, though


----------



## stiney (Jun 3, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> I did love the melody of his songs, though


Yeah, I liked the shanties, it was the "banter" where he's hitting on a pre-pubescent girl that really bugged me. I'm alone in a boat with a married man with a child, and he's telling me how cute I am? No thanks.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 3, 2020)

stiney said:


> Yeah, I liked the shanties, it was the "banter" where he's hitting on a pre-pubescent girl that really bugged me. I'm alone in a boat with a married man with a child, and he's telling me how cute I am? No thanks.



I only played NL for a short while so I don't really remember this... but it sounds creepy indeed, even more so when your villager is supposed to be a child (or at least someone young) 

I wouldn't like things like this even now, and I have been an adult for several years now. The only one who gets to tell me I am cute, is my boyfriend and some friends


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 3, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> I only played NL for a short while so I don't really remember this... but it sounds creepy indeed, even more so when your villager is supposed to be a child (or at least someone young)
> 
> I wouldn't like things like this even now, and I have been an adult for several years now. The only one who gets to tell me I am cute, is my boyfriend and some friends



What really gets me about this is that Animal Crossing is aimed towards children and that the player character is supposed to be an avatar of the player. Yet Nintendo somehow thought it was a good idea to have the creepy old kappa hit on every little girl who played the game and possibly even normalize abuse for them. (A kappa is already a questionable choice for an AC character. Kappas are mythological Japanese river monsters and are not friendly, their origins are twisted and they’re very lecherous creatures.)


----------



## KOKU'S TEETH (Jun 3, 2020)

this has all probably been said hundreds of times and i'm not so sure if it's an unpopular opinion at this point. but i find this game pretty annoying and irritating to play through. 

first of all, it's filled with filler dialogue that's a slog to have to mash A to get through to do what you actually intend to do. For example, when you're going to visit someone's island, you have to go through 4 prompts just to visit someone, and saying yes/no to connecting to the internet is one of them, which is ridiculous. For opening your gates, it's about 6 prompts, and two of them "do you want to connect to the internet" and "are you sure you want to open your gates to anyone" if you choose to let anyone in by dodo code. Yeah, I just checked. You might think, it's only 4 or 6 which isn't a large number, but the thing is, you have to do this EVERY SINGLE time you want to visit someone or let them into your town. And that's not even including the massive waste of time of cutscenes you have to painfully endure when people fly to your island because Nintendo just can't get the memo that they need to improve their multiplayer. There's a lot of "are you sure"s in this game or straight up unnecessary dialogues (like Mable interrupting you to tell you to 'go ahead' and use the dressing room. Yeah, I was already TRYING to do that before you stopped me and wasted my time) that just make everything so tedious. 

As another point, the crafting system is straight up atrocious, and the whole system with tools breaking has absolutely no place in animal crossing and I _*strongly*_ dislike whoever thought that was a good idea to put in the game. It's nothing but a huge waste of time to artificially add gameplay and a resource sink. You can't even craft multiples of an item at once, which makes it double the waste of time if you need a large quantity of an item. You can't access items from your storage, so you have to run all the way back to your house if you're missing something trivial like 1 hardwood or something. It's like they added all these little nuisances into the game to artificially extend the amount of time you spend on it, and it's more irritating than engaging. Yes. I understand that Animal Crossing games are supposed to be slow, and I have played more than 2 of them so it's not like I didn't know what I was getting into or was new to this style of game.

I haven't even mentioned all the content that they cut from the game that was in previous games at launch, and instead are painfully drip feeding that content to us and we're supposed to be hyped about that or something, I guess. The game's straight up not worth 60$ at all. I would have waited all the delays in the world if it meant the game wouldnt be so monotonous, and boring, and EMPTY. As another small note, there's absolutely nothing to do in multiplayer. There's no island tours like in New Leaf, there's no Club Tortimer where at least if you didn't meet some nice folks and make new friends, you could see the crazies and the trolls and be somewhat entertained. 

Also, I'm very tired of people saying the community was better in New Leaf days, because there were a lot of the same problems you see people griping about now in those time, just in a smaller community.

It's a real damn shame for me because I played City Folk, Wild World, and New Leaf all when I was younger and I really loved and enjoyed those games. I played New Leaf for YEARS after release and yet I can't be bothered to play New Horizons, a game I had been anticipating for over a year now, for more than 3 months after it's release. I turn on the game, do something, am annoyed by the game for reasons above, and turn it off because I just can't be bothered. At all. I can't even be bothered to get 3 stars so I can unlock terraforming, which I also heard is tedious so yikes. Also I didn't edit this at all, so my grammar's probably doodoo but I dont really care and it doesn't change/invalidate my point.


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 3, 2020)

Unpopular upinion: I actually like this game


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't like having tons of flowers on my island because it's such a pain in the butt to remove them if you want to change things and the way they multiply is just annoying.


----------



## anne17 (Jun 3, 2020)

The Summer weeds are way worse than the Spring weeds.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 3, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> What really gets me about this is that Animal Crossing is aimed towards children and that the player character is supposed to be an avatar of the player. Yet Nintendo somehow thought it was a good idea to have the creepy old kappa hit on every little girl who played the game and possibly even normalize abuse for them. (A kappa is already a questionable choice for an AC character. Kappas are mythological Japanese river monsters and are not friendly, their origins are twisted and they’re very lecherous creatures.)



Thanks for the information! I am going to look into kappas more, but definitely agree with you that it's not okay.


----------



## stiney (Jun 3, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> Unpopular upinion: I actually like this game


same tho


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 3, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> Thanks for the information! I am going to look into kappas more, but definitely agree with you that it's not okay.



I think Kapp’n should’ve been a toucan instead. But then what would his name be? Toucaptain? Lol


----------



## FishHead (Jun 3, 2020)

Labelle is one of the most useless npcs. I hate her designs and how she takes up a spot from better npcs coming! Where is gracie grace?!?!!?!


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 3, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> I think Kapp’n should’ve been a toucan instead. But then what would his name be? Toucaptain? Lol



Him being a toucan would be awesome! Though now I really like the pun on his name.. unfortunately. 

I wonder if he was this creepy in WW or earlier. I can't remember at all (I only played WW besides NH and NL, but when I started the game 15 years ago I did not understand English so I have no clue what he said :'))


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 3, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> Him being a toucan would be awesome! Though now I really like the pun on his name.. unfortunately.
> 
> I wonder if he was this creepy in WW or earlier. I can't remember at all (I only played WW besides NH and NL, but when I started the game 15 years ago I did not understand English so I have no clue what he said :'))



Every game with Kapp’n in it had him being creepy and hitting on the player character (provided they were female), unfortunately. I remember him doing it in the GameCube and Wild World games.

If your character was male, he didn’t flirt, which lead to many shocking revelations to male players when they grew up and read on the internet that Kapp’n is a huge flirt, but only if you’re female. :/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Kid cat > Raymond.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 3, 2020)

Tom Nook isn't that bad of a guy. I used to hate him too, but he's actually not that bad when you think about it. He does collect your debt, but he doesn't charge interest and allows you to take as much time as you need. The same goes for certain construction projects in the town such as bridges. I don't know, I think this game had me see him in a different light where I realize he's actually really nice and generous compared to other debt collectors. He is also actually really helpful in this game. I actually like Tom Nook now, and I don't think he deserves the hate he gets lol. If anything, Redd is really the bad guy.


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 3, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> same to be honest, gyroids are some creepy and annoying crap when your digging up stuff


you took the spoilers too short, you need at least 10 more


----------



## zato (Jun 3, 2020)

despite being an island i'd love some chain-link fence and better playground equipment with swings that we can ya know swing on or at least sit on. (why do all games tease us like this!!?? hell few games even let you slide what the hell i wanna be able to play on crap!!)  also i like the fireflies alot...i wish they spawned more cuz it's fun to watch them idc if it takes away from other bugs spawning.


----------



## Polilla (Jun 4, 2020)

I suffer a lot when I have a visitor on the campsite and when I want them to stay, I need to kick another villager out, even if I don’t like that villager a lot, I always get so attached to them.

I never bully my villagers, I can’t, my heart breaks 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



stiney said:


> It's such a relief to travel somewhere without being sexually harassed by a turtle.


Lol!!! I miss him though, lol!  

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



zato said:


> despite being an island i'd love some chain-link fence and better playground equipment with swings that we can ya know swing on or at least sit on. (why do all games tease us like this!!?? hell few games even let you slide what the hell i wanna be able to play on crap!!)  also i like the fireflies alot...i wish they spawned more cuz it's fun to watch them idc if it takes away from other bugs spawning.


Ooooo I want to at least be able to sit on the springy ride on, was that so difficult?!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



FishHead said:


> Labelle is one of the most useless npcs. I hate her designs and how she takes up a spot from better npcs coming! Where is gracie grace?!?!!?!


I agree, I loved Labelle in New Leaf and was so excited when I knew she was going to be a visitor, I though she would be selling amazing accessories, but... Nah... So disappointed


----------



## zato (Jun 4, 2020)

Polilla said:


> Ooooo I want to at least be able to sit on the springy ride on, was that so difficult?!


IKR?! but nope we get tire toys to sit on...we can't slide, can't even sit on a rocking horse inside a house or the trike or bike?! also i wanna sit in my tub...IF I CAN POOP IN GAME NOW I WANNA BATHE!!! lolz...sorry...


----------



## Polilla (Jun 4, 2020)

zato said:


> IKR?! but nope we get tire toys to sit on...we can't slide, can't even sit on a rocking horse inside a house or the trike or bike?! also i wanna sit in my tub...IF I CAN POOP IN GAME NOW I WANNA BATHE!!! lolz...sorry...


LOL!!! We will never have enough


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 4, 2020)

zato said:


> IKR?! but nope we get tire toys to sit on...we can't slide, can't even sit on a rocking horse inside a house or the trike or bike?! also i wanna sit in my tub...IF I CAN POOP IN GAME NOW I WANNA BATHE!!! lolz...sorry...


I got so excited since Pokcet Camp has some interactions for items you didn't see in New leaf, like sports equipment. I wish it made it to New Horizons and we could do things like play on swings or sit down for a picnic, even snow board with villagers!


----------



## Polilla (Jun 4, 2020)

Lilybells said:


> I don't really enjoy fishing.


Me neither, I think I almost hate fishing, specially on ponds where the fish just decides to turn around when you just got the right angle!!! 

And I really enjoy catching bugs


----------



## zato (Jun 4, 2020)

Cadbberry said:


> I got so excited since Pokcet Camp has some interactions for items you didn't see in New leaf, like sports equipment. I wish it made it to New Horizons and we could do things like play on swings or sit down for a picnic, even snow board with villagers!


yes!!! and i know tons of people hate pc but i like it (haven't played lately but...) it would be amazing if they added in items and wigs and the ears and tail sets from pc! if it was buy able DLC i'd buy it....i'd go broke but ya know. i especially loved the villager interactions with items in pc like how they fell alseep at the nap school desk ect.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 4, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> Every game with Kapp’n in it had him being creepy and hitting on the player character (provided they were female), unfortunately. I remember him doing it in the GameCube and Wild World games.
> 
> If your character was male, he didn’t flirt, which lead to many shocking revelations to male players when they grew up and read on the internet that Kapp’n is a huge flirt, but only if you’re female. :/



Damnnn, I sure hope that if he returns in this game they remove him hitting on players...


----------



## Polilla (Jun 4, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> Damnnn, I sure hope that if he returns in this game they remove him hitting on players...


I don’t know if it‘s some kind of weird Japanese humor that I don’t get, but I have found in many Japanese anime some characters like that, In Dragon Ball there was Master Roshi , in Ranma Hapossai, and can’t remember more examples, but there are some more...


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 4, 2020)

Polilla said:


> I don’t know if it‘s some kind of weird Japanese humor that I don’t get, but I have found in many Japanese anime some characters like that, In Dragon Ball there was Master Roshi , in Ranma Hapossai, and can’t remember more examples, but there are some more...



Hmm, could be! If that is the case, I sure hope the localisation teams pick up on it and just change his dialogue to something not altogether rapey in general. Hope Nintendo would allow that (I don't know how these things work now).

It is one of the reasons I don't really like to watch too much anime, I have only seen some really popular (on Netflix ) ones like Fullmetal Alchemist and Death Note.


----------



## Polilla (Jun 4, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> Hmm, could be! If that is the case, I sure hope the localisation teams pick up on it and just change his dialogue to something not altogether rapey in general. Hope Nintendo would allow that (I don't know how these things work now).
> 
> It is one of the reasons I don't really like to watch too much anime, I have only seen some really popular (on Netflix ) ones like Fullmetal Alchemist and Death Note.



I played New leaf in Spanish and it wasnt that bad, but he definetly hit on you.

Loved Death Note.


----------



## stiney (Jun 4, 2020)

Polilla said:


> I don’t know if it‘s some kind of weird Japanese humor that I don’t get, but I have found in many Japanese anime some characters like that, In Dragon Ball there was Master Roshi , in Ranma Hapossai, and can’t remember more examples, but there are some more...


I think Rei's grandpa in Sailor Moon was a dirty old man, too. And in the anime, isn't Mamoru in college while Usagi is in middle school, I think, which is a significant age gap at that point in their lives (by Western standards at least).


----------



## fuzzdebell (Jun 4, 2020)

I hate the wedding day event. I love Reese and Cyrus but I hate seeing them being relegated to merely photoshoot props. C'mon Nintendo! Bring back Re-Tail!!


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't agree that pressing - when leaving an island causes any problems. I will still leave via the airport and adhere to the rules of the host, but it's pressing the power button that causes someone to "quietly leave" not the - button. Done it loads of times with personal friends and never had an issue. Likely to be an unpopular opinion.......


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 4, 2020)

stiney said:


> I think Rei's grandpa in Sailor Moon was a dirty old man, too. And in the anime, isn't Mamoru in college while Usagi is in middle school, I think, which is a significant age gap at that point in their lives (by Western standards at least).



REI's tramps is a dirty old man. Mamoru is only in high school though. I am pretty sure Usagi is an upper level middle schooler too since she is 14. I'm still not sure of the ages in their school system though since I'm an American.


----------



## trashpedia (Jun 4, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: Hating or not liking Raymond isn’t unpopular


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 4, 2020)

I actually don't miss gyroids. They were pointless and kinda creepy to me. I also don't really miss Kapp'n because he was a creep, but I do miss his family. The little girl who would play "supermarket" with you in New Leaf on the island was adorable.


----------



## anne17 (Jun 4, 2020)

Wolfie said:


> I actually don't miss gyroids. They were pointless and kinda creepy to me. I also don't really miss Kapp'n because he was a creep, but I do miss his family. The little girl who would play "supermarket" with you in New Leaf on the island was adorable.


Agreed! The gyroids annoyed the crap out of me, please Sir, I just wanna complete my museum.


----------



## sporkchop (Jun 4, 2020)

fuzzdebell said:


> I hate the wedding day event. I love Reese and Cyrus but I hate seeing them being relegated to merely photoshoot props. C'mon Nintendo! Bring back Re-Tail!!



I came here to say this. I was honestly never excited for this event. Wedding stuff does nothing for me. I'm not putting a wedding venue on my island, so I have no idea how I'll use the items (though I do really like the "garden" colors, so maybe I'll be able to fit them in somewhere), and having to do the same photoshoot with the same theme over and over all month is not appealing to me. I'm already bored with it.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 4, 2020)

KOKU'S TEETH said:


> this has all probably been said hundreds of times and i'm not so sure if it's an unpopular opinion at this point. but i find this game pretty annoying and irritating to play through.
> 
> first of all, it's filled with filler dialogue that's a slog to have to mash A to get through to do what you actually intend to do. For example, when you're going to visit someone's island, you have to go through 4 prompts just to visit someone, and saying yes/no to connecting to the internet is one of them, which is ridiculous. For opening your gates, it's about 6 prompts, and two of them "do you want to connect to the internet" and "are you sure you want to open your gates to anyone" if you choose to let anyone in by dodo code. Yeah, I just checked. You might think, it's only 4 or 6 which isn't a large number, but the thing is, you have to do this EVERY SINGLE time you want to visit someone or let them into your town. And that's not even including the massive waste of time of cutscenes you have to painfully endure when people fly to your island because Nintendo just can't get the memo that they need to improve their multiplayer. There's a lot of "are you sure"s in this game or straight up unnecessary dialogues (like Mable interrupting you to tell you to 'go ahead' and use the dressing room. Yeah, I was already TRYING to do that before you stopped me and wasted my time) that just make everything so tedious.
> 
> ...



You're completely right. I like NH but it definitely has its problems that bug me every single time I play which is a shame. The older AC games had problems of course too but not as many as this one I feel. I don't like being under their control for new content in the game. It should have been there from the get go.

I feel like Nintendo is really making the majority of its games for little kids. Yep. I said that. They're making their games either for little kids or making them idiot proof. And you know it's because people complained. Imagine the amount of idiots out there who complain to Nintendo because their son/daughter forgot their tools on a NMT island. Now they put an annoying reminder in there every single time you wanna leave an island. I blame these people for the extra pointless dialogue.


----------



## zato (Jun 4, 2020)

i don't like that there is no casual chat option for npcs like sometimes i just wanna know how timmy and tommy are doing or chill with harv.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 4, 2020)

Polilla said:


> I don’t know if it‘s some kind of weird Japanese humor that I don’t get, but I have found in many Japanese anime some characters like that, In Dragon Ball there was Master Roshi , in Ranma Hapossai, and can’t remember more examples, but there are some more...



The Japanese seem to have problems with treating females properly imo in general. That's why the majority of anime have underage girls in skimpy outfits. It's definitely a cultural thing given that the minimum age of consent is 13 (yikes!).


----------



## Believe (Jun 4, 2020)

hating popular things doesn't make your island any better


----------



## Cethosia (Jun 4, 2020)

Corrie said:


> The Japanese seem to have problems with treating females properly imo in general. That's why the majority of anime have underage girls in skimpy outfits. It's definitely a cultural thing given that the minimum age of consent is 13 (yikes!).


This is something I hear often, but is actually not true. There are different laws around it and it is a bit complicated, but generally, the age of consent is higher


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 4, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I edited my post to add Roscoe. I like him a lot.


You forgot Savannah too!


----------



## anne17 (Jun 4, 2020)

The money rock is literally so freaking annoying. Iron is a lot more valuable to me than some measly bells. Petition to change money rock to iron and or gold rock.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 4, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Willow is the only tolerable sheep. :/ I hate all the sheep in general.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020
> 
> I don't get the appeal of crazy terraformed island. I mean I've seen amazing islands but..something about them..I think they loose that island charm. It's like..when you're in Tokyo Japan..so much stuff is packed in that space you forget you're on an island but when you step outside of Tokyo and visit other smaller towns it feels more..islandy (This was a bad analogy but do you get what i'm saying?)


That's funny cause my grandma hates the sheeps too!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 4, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> You forgot Savannah too!


Ah I did. I guess I always think of her as a zebra


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 4, 2020)

kiriod said:


> i don't really ... like golden roses. i understand why people might like them, but to me, they just look a little weird? i dunno, lol. i'm not even sure this is an unpopular opinion tbh


Only reason why I want golden roses cause I just want all the flowers in the game. I get thrilled having different variety of flowers on my island.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



FishHead said:


> Labelle is one of the most useless npcs. I hate her designs and how she takes up a spot from better npcs coming! Where is gracie grace?!?!!?!


Oof, I agree. I like that Labelle made up with her sisters and being her true self but she feels meh...


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 4, 2020)

My unpopular opinions:
1. People who sexualize any AC character is weird. It's not just Raymond fans. Isabelle fans, Wilbur fans, ANYBODY that sexualize these characters are a no no! Ya'll need to have the same energy when you see Wilbur looking muscular or hot even though he's a dodo with a dads belly. Or isabelle with giant **** and butt.

2. As a Raymond fan. He should not cost 1000+ nook miles tickets. Like idk even know if this is unpopular since I heard it alot but it's not as unpopular since most people still sell him at extreme prices and it pisses me off but I bite my tongue cause there's just no point in arguing with ppl. I do consider this as a scam cause there's no reason a villager should cost that much. No reason at all. This goes for all villagers

3. I don't understand why Tom Nook is hated but Redd isn't? Like Redd is worst than Tom. I don't even think Tom did anything really bad for him to deserve the title "scammer". 

4. Not a fan of CJ, he gives off those "hungry for views" type of vibe. I'm not feeling it..

5. I don't care about turnips but this makes me sad cause Daisy Mae is such a cute special npc. 

6. I don't mind cluttered city islands. I find them cool to look at. 

7. I kinda hate jumping stones or having to jump constantly. Whenever I see islands that requires alot of jumping, I just be like "ugghh that's too much, I want to walk freely'" Good thing they're not my island right? Lol

8. There's nothing wrong with people judging villagers based off of looks. People say that it's shallow but that's really all the villagers have going for them since they say the same thing based off of personality. 

9. I don't like Blathers.


----------



## anne17 (Jun 4, 2020)

Sherb20 said:


> 3. I don't understand why Tom Nook is hated but Redd isn't? Like Redd is worst than Tom. I don't even think Tom did anything really bad for him to deserve the title "scammer".


Redd is just selling shady art, he's an independent small business owner, not a corporation, Tom Nook is a member of the 1% benefiting from an oppressive capitalist system in which the rich only get richer and the poor only get poorer.


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 4, 2020)

I don’t get the big appeal of having a special “entrance area” to be honest... I prefer things to be more understated with my island. That’s just me though.


----------



## zato (Jun 4, 2020)

Gulliver is not annoying and his jokes are funny. i'd love to see him and shrunk have a joke off or open a comedy club.


----------



## soomi (Jun 4, 2020)

Having "mainstream villagers" doesn't matter. It's your island. You want who you want


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 4, 2020)

whimsycreator said:


> I don’t get the big appeal of having a special “entrance area” to be honest... I prefer things to be more understated with my island. That’s just me though.


I wouldn't mind them so much if the waterfalls weren't so burger flippin loud.


----------



## Feferily (Jun 4, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> I wouldn't mind them so much if the waterfalls weren't so burger flippin loud.


Big agree! I want a cute little river in front of my airport, not a waterfall that's louder than the airplanes themselves!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 4, 2020)

I think Daisy Mae, Flick and CJ are pointless. They just replaced their "parents" or whatever. Why bother making new ones to do exactly what the old ones did?


----------



## Jakeee (Jun 4, 2020)

I genuinely miss Amiibo support from other games. Especially the Zelda villagers because they were my fave! I actually hope that later in they would make an update that would allow support for them again. Gosh I miss wolf link and epona. 

Hmmm I guess this was more of a rant rather than an unpopular opinion lol. I guess you could say I just miss the cross overs with other Nintendo titles through Amiibo support. I hope one day my wish comes true hahaha


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 4, 2020)

I want gyroids and Dr.shrunk back ;;


----------



## Jakeee (Jun 4, 2020)

I actually forgot about Dr.Shrunk! Dang I miss his little old dance he does in the club area. Wait does anyone know if we can get shrink's dance as an emote?


----------



## -Beth_ (Aug 7, 2020)

1: I want to see an island with all the villagers being unpopular. It would be different from all the others, since about 90% of islands have popular villagers.
2: 1 or 2 popular villagers on an island is fine by me, but 1 or 2 unpopular villagers on an island isn’t enough.
3: I like some popular villagers (Octavian, Raymond, Audie), but my all-time favourite villager and birthday buddy isn’t as popular: Derwin. He’s so cute and adorable, unlike most popular villagers. IMO, some top-tier villagers can be a lil plain and overrated.
4: All popular villagers except Octavian are overrated. This is because he’s by far the least popular octopus in the game, but he’s still a lil popular. IMO, he’s the only most popular villager that’s actually underrated.
5: I want the Shrunk Funk Shuffle and Shrunk back.
6: Most of my favourite villagers aren’t really that popular. 1st: Derwin. 2nd: Ike (Poko’s dad). 3rd: Static. 4th: Alfonso. 5th: Mira. 6th: Pompom. 7th: Jitters and Louie. 8th: Chrissy and Anicotti. 9th: Savannah. 10th: Henry, Soleil, Francine and Vladimir.
7: I want Poko to return. He’s one of my favourite villagers in the whole series and he’s my 2nd favourite villager’s son.
8: *You shouldn’t judge villagers by their appearance. Some unpopular, underrated and “ugly” villagers can be really nice actually.*

This is just my opinion. I know it doesn’t matter to any popular-villager-obsessed sheep (someone who follows the crowd), and it probably doesn’t matter to anyone else, but I don’t care.  My opinion is unpopular, just like some of my favourite villagers.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



Santana said:


> I cannot STAND bubblegum kk after tik tok made it popular. Its so overplayed im actually sick of it, which sucks because back when I played New Leaf it was my favorite song. It slaps so hard, so its sad that I got sick of it


I know! If I see a video of a villager singing, 90% of the time it’s Bubblegum K.K., the most overplayed, annoying , boring and overrated K.K. Slider song I know. It’s so boring, I wish it didn’t exist.


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 7, 2020)

Raymond and Marshal are overrated.


----------



## Moonfish (Aug 7, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Raymond and Marshal are overrated.


That’s a popular opinion.


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 7, 2020)

the majority of islands are washed by having the same villagers from tier 1-2 and *maybe* a tier 3 gasp. Any town with Judy + Raymond, +2 or more pink villagers, Marshal, have 4 normals, etc. I'm just like *eye rollllllll*
I honestly judge a town and a person whether subconsciously or not first by the villagers. I think my favorite towns to visit are ones that have a lot of effort put into it and a set of ten villagers that really show they've played the game a long time, didn't just validate their choices by looking at tier lists. Even those who say "well I went by ones I like and it happened to be tier 1s" is still pretty hive-mind-ey and off-putting to me. You can have a really quirky island idea, but if I walk around and see Raymond + Marshal + Judy, then I'm like hahaha, ok bye

Aesthethics like full cottage-core, all pink, and clutter core are also eye roll for me. People are so impressed by like super laggy towns that are just crammed with stuff, even if its well styled and cohesive I just think its a mess. I think an editing eye and well planned scenery is much more beautiful and enjoyable to explore than an island I have to walk along one space the entire time and figure out which spot I can actually hop across a water path


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Aug 7, 2020)

Here's a rather unpopular opinion... I find Leif to be just about as useless as Label. There. I said it.


----------



## yuckyrat (Aug 7, 2020)

I really wish item color variants weren't so elusive! I'd like it much more if you could just customize them.  

 I also really wish golden tools weren't breakable.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 7, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> Here's a rather unpopular opinion... I find Leif to be just about as useless as Label. There. I said it.


Right now I NEED Leif for my island (I need a metric ton of shrubs for my wilderness) but once that’s done yea I won’t need him anymore. I will say that it was COMPLETELY unnecessary to have him as an obligated shopkeeper for 3 months...


----------



## John Wick (Aug 7, 2020)

Leif is the best NPC in the game.
He actually sells something I'm always using.

I'm starting to dislike this stale empty game.

I'm not enjoying it much anymore.
I'd be so happy with the NL and RV items.
That would breathe much needed life into NH.
In fact, NH would be perfect, and I think Nintendo know this. 

Fireworks and diving didn't do much for me.

I need items.
Bring back everything, especially the food.

It's so sad seeing cafe pics with the one tired old cake.


----------



## rubyrubert (Aug 7, 2020)

*Overly* symmetrical island designs are ugly, there needs to be a balance between asymmetry and symmetry
Furniture >>> QoL updates
I like Leif as an NPC, and use him quite often
When people try to show off rare items* just to show off*, like spamming Robot Heros and Zodiac items, it looks really tacky and cheap
I dislike double waterfall entrances a lot. Bonus points if there’s platforms you have to jump on to get in or a super symmetrical line up of items on top.
I don’t get sick of “cottagecore” or forest themed islands. I think they’re really cute
*I don’t think the AC community is ~ToXiC~, if anything it’s way less toxic than 95% of gaming communities.* It’s really stupid when people say that the ACNH community is ToXiC because people sell Raymond for lots of NMTs or something. lol, In most other games I play, people tell me to delete my account and die on a regular basis
The ugliest / most ““overrated”” popular villager is Bob. At least Raymond and Marshal are cute.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 7, 2020)

harry is cool........


----------



## Imbri (Aug 7, 2020)

If your island is filled with graveyards, skeletons, bloodstains on the floor, and a general macabre air, it isn't cottagecore/natural. Please tag your DA appropriately.

(not addresses I got here, but I'm going to gripe here)


----------



## John Wick (Aug 7, 2020)

There's nothing wrong with graveyards. 
Some of us are just trying to theme our islands with very little content to work with.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 7, 2020)

Islands should not be designed for social media,but rather for yourself. I feel like since New Leaf the series has gone in a direction where it puts pressure on people to create beautiful or aesthetic towns without giving much room for people to stray from their designated theme. If someone wants to to do a graveyard pirate ship fairycore carnival then that's cool. I'm guilty of this as well, but I'm reminding myself this is MY game and I want to put what I want in to it, not just what looks good to others.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2020)

I miss Reese and Cyrus. I miss having a happy pink alpaca greet you and her blue grumpy husband who customizes your items with cheap bells.


----------



## vixened (Aug 7, 2020)

I miss Brewster, I loved doing the little coffee minigame in NL


----------



## cici..crossing (Aug 7, 2020)

poppy is no longer underrated, but she is still really adorable and i see why people love her!


----------



## Bobthecat1 (Aug 8, 2020)

I currently have Chops (pig) on my island and he seems to get in fights with everybody. And then when I’m delivering apology gifts from other villagers, he’s like, “ I wonder what’s in here? Not that it matters.”

Ouch.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 8, 2020)

Searching for villagers on NMT islands was never fun for me.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 8, 2020)

Most of these unpopular opinions are, in fact, popular opinions


----------



## duckyducky (Aug 8, 2020)

Putting random **** all over the place doesn't make your island "cottagecore" or "magical," it makes it look cluttered.  /shrug


----------



## VelveteenCat (Aug 8, 2020)

The debates of whether popular or unpopular villagers are better are getting tiresome and those labels make people way too biased. Really any discussion about a villager becomes tedious once popularity is brought up.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 8, 2020)

Most of the sisterly villagers are ugly


----------



## Larsi (Aug 8, 2020)

basicbobagirl1130 said:


> Most of the sisterly villagers are ugly



True. I needed them for the emotions (after I just let my Canberra go when only needed just 1 emotion ). Hard to find some you like. It was between Phoebe and Plucky. And a few others are "ok" but most of them not haha


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 8, 2020)

1. Seeing someone hitting villagers with a net or some other tool makes me feel extremely sad and angry. Like, I get that you want to have cute villagers only, but why do you have to be so cruel about it??

2. I genuinely dislike it when people bash on other people's islands, because they have a popular theme going on. No matter how you look at it, everyone's island is different and if someone has a modern or cottagecore or fairycore or resort or whatever else island - it's not effortless and is unique to the person!! They like it, so it's good!!
That being said, everyone's taste should be respected, but hating on someone is a nono.

3. There should be less sporty clothing in the game.

4. Using mannequins with clothing acting like people working on the stalls etc. looks very creepy to me.

5. I love the acnh updates with different events, it gives me something to look forward to every month!!

6. There shouldn't be a tree limit.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

I don't get the Purrl hype, sure she has a cool pattern but.. yeah there are cooler cats literally.

I also don't get Merry hype, to me she is a creep with ugly hair and her voice gives me bad chills


----------



## Barney (Aug 8, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> 6. There shouldn't be a tree limit.



I agree with the rest of your post too, but THIS...100% this!


----------



## Moonfish (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I don't get the Purrl hype, sure she has a cool pattern but.. yeah there are cooler cats literally.
> 
> I also don't get Merry hype, to me she is a creep with ugly hair and her voice gives me bad chills


Is Merry popular now? I liked something before it became popular! I wonder if it has something to do with her pronounced double chin in NH and FAs think Nintendo is being ”inclusive” to fat people.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Moonfish said:


> Is Merry popular now? I liked something before it became popular! I wonder if it has something to do with her pronounced double chin in NH and FAs think Nintendo is being ”inclusive” to fat people.


I dunno, I just seem some people thinking she's omg so cute and I'm like... her hair is ugly and her voice is creepy. Though they shouldn't have to be inclusive on animal pixels what do I know lol..


----------



## Marte (Aug 8, 2020)

I like Cornimer more than Tortimer.


----------



## Starboard (Aug 8, 2020)

I enjoy playing the game solo as it actually feels like I've gone to a secluded island to learn to take life slow and to be patient lol.

I played local with a friend today and I actually just felt kind of overwhelmed with all the stuff she had that she offered to craft for me and let me catalogue and all the NMT I had to wait ages to print in return. Besides stuff like fruit and colour variations I think I'd rather wait to get the stuff myself. Pretty sure this is a VERY unpopular opinion


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 14, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 14, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> Why do people act like the Gamecube has far superior dialog to NH just because the villagers were sassy??
> I play the GC game reguarly and Tangy made me to finish her Nintendo Power puzzle three times in a row, when I just wanted to chat with her. The games always had horribly repetitive dialog


On a similar note...I prefer the nicer villagers. They’re just more approachable in these games! I seriously disliked snooty villagers in CF and before, to the point where almost ANY snooty was on my moving list. Crankies were better (Wolfgang was awesome in CF) but when a good chunk of villagers are just unapproachable it’s just annoying. Give them more personality, sure, just DONT make them like they were from GC to CF...


----------



## maria110 (Nov 14, 2020)

My unpopular (maybe?) opinion is that there are too many villagers.  I think there are nearly 400?  Something like that.  There could be half as many and still a good game.  

Another unpopular opinion: why does anyone think Tarantula Island is good?  Or Scorpion Island?  Yikes!  Eww!  There are other ways to make a few hundred thousand bells.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't like the look of green mums


----------



## Tutle (Nov 14, 2020)

My unpopular opinion is that Smugs are way overrated and they are a very boring personality. They say the same thing and just boast on themselves all the time. I prefer nicer villagers like Normal and Peppy types.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 14, 2020)

I don't get the Raymond hype or Dobie hype. I've had Raymond on my island and he was the most boring villager I've ever had. I've become more and more confused about the Dobie hype. All I've heard people say they like him for is that he's an old man.. lol I think all Cranky types are supposed to be old men, and there are much cuter ones than Dobie.



Tutle said:


> My unpopular opinion is that Smugs are way overrated and they are a very boring personality. They say the same thing and just boast on themselves all the time. I prefer nicer villagers like Normal and Peppy types.



Yes I agree. Normals get hated on a lot for being boring but I'd rather them be boring and nice than boring and full of themselves LOL.

I honestly think all types are boring in their own way because of the lack of dialogue, but a lot of them can still be charming!


----------



## maria110 (Nov 14, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> I don't like the look of green mums



I love the look of the green mum flowers and bought the wreath recipe but then I didn't like the look of the finished wreath.  The flowers in the wreath were too bright or something.  It's supposed to be natural looking.


----------



## Tutle (Nov 14, 2020)

coldpotato said:


> I don't get the Raymond hype or Dobie hype. I've had Raymond on my island and he was the most boring villager I've ever had. I've become more and more confused about the Dobie hype. All I've heard people say they like him for is that he's an old man.. lol I think all Cranky types are supposed to be old men, and there are much cuter ones than Dobie.
> 
> I AGREE that the Raymond hype is really ridiculous because he's an egotistical annoying business cat that can't get enough of himself. He's somewhat cute but i'm not really sold on him. As for Dobie, I currently have him on my island and he's tied with Static for my favorite cranky villager. Dobie just looks cute when he's eating a popsicle under a tree. :3 He also has an amazing exterior for his house and his interior really shows his character. I honestly didn't know he was that popular and I wonder why he's even that popular. lol
> 
> ...


Normals are so kind and a lot of them are very cute and love nature. That's good enough for me! Lolly and Sylvana are such gems to own and I love talking to them each time I see them. ❤❤❤


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 14, 2020)

socks and sandals is acceptable if it's winter


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 14, 2020)

Tutle said:


> Normals are so kind and a lot of them are very cute and love nature. That's good enough for me! Lolly and Sylvana are such gems to own and I love talking to them each time I see them. ❤❤❤



I have Sylvana and Lolly too and love them! I only recently got Lolly and fell in love with her earlier when she sent me a letter saying she spent 5 hours picking out the perfect gift for me, and that if I don't like it, to please not tell her lol. Her gift was a grape umbrella and it will most likely be the umbrella I use the most just because of how adorable and sweet that was.


----------



## Mairen (Nov 14, 2020)

My current unpopular opinion is people sulking about the events and wanting this years DIYs to still be available next year. I'd be bored if they released the same ones next year. (I actually dont have half of them because I started my current file on september 1st, so I'm not saying this because I safely have all of them). 

I think the idea of retiring certain event DIYS makes it more fun and gives them a certain value? If you missed out on this year, you missed out on this year, there will be new ones to collect next year.

I think they had limited edition items in New Leaf through the post office (some kind of zodiac item maybe? Cannot remember). I wasnt crying unfair when I missed out on those. I thought limited items were a fun idea.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Nov 14, 2020)

Waterfalls that don't have a sensible origin point bother me. Particularly when they only have a single tile at the top to look like fountains. I am not saying other people are wrong to like/do this, just that I personally don't like the aesthetic.


----------



## Livia (Nov 14, 2020)

I hate Bubblegum KK. I didn’t know it was popular or used in videos a lot, so I don’t hate it because it was overused. I just think it sounds really annoying. The first time I heard it was in Tutu’s house and all I could think was how annoying it sounded. The main reason I kicked her out was so I didn’t have to hear that terrible song anymore.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 15, 2020)

I think the light furniture items are too dim in this game. They look nice themselves but give off such a tiny radius of light and everywhere else is just pitch black, wheras in real life a small lamp can easily light up a room. I've had to use like 10 lights to light up a room if I didn't want it as bright as the main light. 

It's also hard to get aesthetics with lighting when you can't give a colour to the whole room. In NL I made a greenish-lit room and a warm orangey room and all I needed was 1 or 2 lights to do it. In NH I'm stuck with one colour and it's dim.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 15, 2020)

I actually can’t stand isabelle either in NH or even NL. She is such a loved character and I can find mercy and fan art of her everywhere, though I really don’t like her design. She is also annoying in NL no matter what other people say how she was helpful in NL, for me I couldnt stand her and would avoid her at all costs. She seems too innocent and when I talk to her it feels like she is sucking me into her trap if that makes sense. Npcs like Reese and the Able Sisters are personally so much cuter and have a nice personality verses Isabelle for me. It might be the fact I grew up on WW and practically the only non I would talk to besides Blathers was the Able sisters and i became friends with Sable. From what I can remember I don’t think I would earn anything from talking to Sable, I just genuinely liked talking to her. Also, I love Brewster and he was also in WW so I might be bias here :/

Another opinion is Raymond- he is too much of a design. His two coloured eyes along with glasses and outfit looks like a fake. Same goes with Judy and Dom. Practically all the new villagers seem so different to the other ones, and almost don’t seem to fit in with the older villagers.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

I love the prologue music that plays the first week and if I could have that playing on my island all the time I would!


----------



## Livia (Nov 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I love the prologue music that plays the first week and if I could have that playing on my island all the time I would!



i loved it too! I kept my second island without resident services for 21 days just so I could keep listening the music. I wish it was one of the hourly tracks so we could still hear it.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 15, 2020)

I love the new horizons soundtrack, and I was genuinely surprised when I heard not many people like it. The night time songs are so nice to listen to


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm fine with the event updates being trickled down honestly. (Although I DO wish Brewster was included in the first fall update)

 I totally get why time travelers would want to get holiday furniture and all that, but I feel these updates gives us something to look forward to and keep coming back to the game therefore improving it's longevity. 

If we had all of the game's content at once I feel that people would've burnt out on this game a lot sooner.


----------



## Lanstar (Nov 15, 2020)

My unpopular opinion... I dislike flowers being able to clone in this game. 

It makes hybrids way too easy to get, and it makes them less valuable than they once were. I like spreading my flowers out with spaces between them - and when it rains, cloning causes them to become a burden to maintain. Considering how they allowed limitless breeding of flowers each day, cloning just puts it all really over the top, however convenient it might be.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 15, 2020)

Another one is I don't know why people hate on Tom Nook so much. Like people act like he's this greedy guy, but my man literally hooks you up with a house with no interest.

And Tom Nook is honestly one of my favorite NPCs, especially when I learned about his back story. Its easy to see him as a greedy business man, but he's actually quite the opposite.

From literally starting from nothing, sleeping in his shop. Helping the able sisters whenever he could. He is a very caring raccoon


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 15, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Jessi (Nov 15, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> View attachment 335452
> 
> His meanness is 100% attributed to the earlier games. I think Nintendo clearly retconned it but he was pretty grubby early on.






Yes tom made mistakes early on, but I feel like that made him human. He understood his mistakes, and tried to fix them


----------



## King koopa (Nov 15, 2020)

My unpopular opinion is I hate how new horizons added tools breaking. I mean I get it, Nintendo was going for a "real life aproach" BUT WHY DOES A WATERING CAN BREAK? How does that even make sense? Sure a axe, and a shovel make sense, but I think tools should have been like they we're in New leaf. (This is probably why I prefer new leaf more. I don't hate NH, I sorta despise it not enough to throw my switch into water)


----------



## Locokoko182 (Nov 16, 2020)

1) I think the fact people care so much about Raymond being “ruined” by people is funny. Like... don’t let it get to you? Who cares? I think it’s kind of immature and it sounds like people throwing a fit when they freak out so much about him. 
2) This game is a thousand times more enjoyable than New Leaf. I put 800 hours in it over the span of seven years and I already put over 500 hours in it in the first year. Terraforming and being able to actually put stuff outside, means endless island rearrangement possibilities. Yes, I hope there is more features that will be added but if you’re bored you can literally just redesign your whole island.
3) This soundtrack isn’t bad and doesn’t sound the same as every other song. It’s not even close. 5 am, 6 am, 5 pm, 7 pm, 11 pm are all great. Just because the soundtrack isn’t as good as the others, doesn’t mean it isn’t still good and isn’t unique. 
4) I think charging people huge amounts of money to just visit your island during a mystery sale - when you can’t even guarantee they’ll find anything that they want - is super petty.
5a)  I never saw anybody shaming people for having male characters wearing a dress for “sexualizing them”, but people in this thread say that, so here’s my opinion on that. That sounds really similar to anti-lgbt arguments. Also 5b) don’t kinkshame people for sexualizing the characters if it’s *not* on this child friendly forum. On Twitter? Girl, they’re fictional intelligent beings that are adults (except the the nooklings, then maybe don’t). Furries didn’t do anything to you. Curate your feeds better. Stop caring about what people think about in their free time.
5) I don’t miss villagers asking for house tours (I’ve seen people say that a lot). It felt like at every turn in New Leaf, someone would ask me “hey, when can I visit your house” and it got so old, so quick.
6) Gold flowers aren’t tacky; they’re pretty if you have small accents of them and don’t make your whole island just gold flowers.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 17, 2020)

Another unpopular opinion I have is I actually think $60 is extremely cheap for this game.
I have seen a lot of people with complaints about this game say "wow I spent 60 dollars for this I can't believe it".
They had tons of people work countless hours for years creating this game. Even at launch, it had hundreds of hours of replay value. Now it has thousands of hours of replay value with all the updates. I have never had anything I bought entertain me for so long for such a cheap price.


----------



## Tutle (Nov 17, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


coldpotato said:


> Another unpopular opinion I have is I actually think $60 is extremely cheap for this game.
> I have seen a lot of people with complaints about this game say "wow I spent 60 dollars for this I can't believe it".
> They had tons of people work countless hours for years creating this game. Even at launch, it had hundreds of hours of replay value. Now it has thousands of hours of replay value with all the updates. I have never had anything I bought entertain me for so long for such a cheap price.


I have to admit that the buying this game has been well worthy for me. Not a regrettable purchase at all! I love the interactions I have with my villagers, love the engaging community, having the ability to customize and personalize your own island and settings, and I love how easy it was to get into! I played a little of NL and it was fun for a while, but I needed to play something more up-to-date. This game has been lots of fun and I am really excited for the big changes with the future update!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 17, 2020)

Locokoko182 said:


> 5) I don’t miss villagers asking for house tours (I’ve seen people say that a lot). It felt like at every turn in New Leaf, someone would ask me “hey, when can I visit your house” and it got so old, so quick.


This. I remember the constant visit requests, and they almost always asked to set up a date in advance. Like seriously, I’m not going to be waiting 3 hours for a 2 minute interaction...if they do bring it back I’m only doing them when they want to visit immediately.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Nov 17, 2020)

Starboard said:


> I think the light furniture items are too dim in this game. They look nice themselves but give off such a tiny radius of light and everywhere else is just pitch black, wheras in real life a small lamp can easily light up a room. I've had to use like 10 lights to light up a room if I didn't want it as bright as the main light.
> 
> It's also hard to get aesthetics with lighting when you can't give a colour to the whole room. In NL I made a greenish-lit room and a warm orangey room and all I needed was 1 or 2 lights to do it. In NH I'm stuck with one colour and it's dim.


I haven’t even thought about this but reading your post makes me realize YOU ARE SO RIGHT! What is the point of the lamps? Like they looks nice but they really are so dim, it’s almost kinda creepy lol. And I agree I miss the color lights. I know we have the circle ones on the ground (can’t remember what they’re called lol) but I want colored lamps, especially for the walls


----------



## Jaco (Nov 17, 2020)

Mairen said:


> My current unpopular opinion is people sulking about the events and wanting this years DIYs to still be available next year. I'd be bored if they released the same ones next year. (I actually dont have half of them because I started my current file on september 1st, so I'm not saying this because I safely have all of them).
> 
> I think the idea of retiring certain event DIYS makes it more fun and gives them a certain value? If you missed out on this year, you missed out on this year, there will be new ones to collect next year.
> 
> I think they had limited edition items in New Leaf through the post office (some kind of zodiac item maybe? Cannot remember). I wasnt crying unfair when I missed out on those. I thought limited items were a fun idea.



My understanding was that no DIYs have been removed from the game. You can just time travel to the event you missed (forward or backwards) and get everything.

That isn't to say that most players play that way, but I'm not aware of any inherent exclusivity to any of the items. Maybe the patch download rewards, maybe?


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 17, 2020)

I don’t know if this is unpopular or not, but I dislike some of the hair colors available. I am hoping they will add more options in the future, because there are only a few that I like. There’s just something off about some of the colors available. For example, the purple feels way too pink to me.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't know if I said it here but..I don't care for Brewster and rather not see him or gyroids in NH. I don't want to have to map out where his cafe would have to go on my island and the gyroids are rather annoying. I liked maybe three from NL and tbh digging them up after it rained in NL was a pain in the butt. Considering it rains a lot on my island I really wouldn't want to dig up a ton of gyroids..as for Brewster..I find his design strange and unfitting for an island and his cafe just rather boring. I mean you get coffee and then that's it. I mean you can work there to I guess but that was rather tedious and he'll most likely get repetitive dialouge like Isabelle so again I rather him stay a distant memory..if anything Kapn (as much as I dislike him) should return along with Tortitmer with minigames n such..


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 21, 2020)

I love Maple and lots of other bear cubs, but the bear cubs are honestly just creepy.

I mean, they're BABIES that act like adults. And the cranky bear cubs...cranky personality types refer to themselves as being old. An old...bear cub. That's honestly just kinda creepy.


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 21, 2020)

Katrina_Maple said:


> I love Maple and lots of other bear cubs, but the bear cubs are honestly just creepy.
> 
> I mean, they're BABIES that act like adults. And the cranky bear cubs...cranky personality types refer to themselves as being old. An old...bear cub. That's honestly just kinda creepy.


Never thought of it that way before but now I see what you mean


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 21, 2020)

Cats have some of the most boring designs. I’m just not a huge fan of the animals that have “sticker mouths” (mouths that are animated on their face rather than moving like a puppet). I have a few exceptions that I do like but I don’t think they’re as awesome as a lot of people make them out to be.

On that same token, I don’t think tigers as a species are horribly designed. There are some that I find interesting!


----------



## mistakenolive (Nov 21, 2020)

Katrina_Maple said:


> I love Maple and lots of other bear cubs, but the bear cubs are honestly just creepy.
> 
> I mean, they're BABIES that act like adults. And the cranky bear cubs...cranky personality types refer to themselves as being old. An old...bear cub. That's honestly just kinda creepy.


Benjamin Button bear cub.


----------



## shiniki (Nov 22, 2020)

I think the octopus villagers are creepy. I've given all three a chance and I just can't stand their legs.


----------



## Hsn97 (Nov 22, 2020)

My biggest unpopular opinion is that the crafting system is pants and I wish they’d never added it into the game.

I also don’t understand the hate for Raymond. I get that he’s been super hyped up and people get a bit creepy about him, but it’s just a fictional character. I don’t think he has the worse design or the most interesting. He’s ok but I don’t understand the hate directed toward him.


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 22, 2020)

Unpopular Opinions? Why not?

Crappy online isn't a big deal because Animal Ceossing is a mostly single player game and Nintendo needs to realize that and not force people to trade online.

There is no place for guns, murder, and violence in Animal Crossing and if you want to play a game with guns you should go play one of the dozens of hardcore shooters out there.


----------



## Hsn97 (Nov 22, 2020)

shiniki said:


> I think the octopus villagers are creepy. I've given all three a chance and I just can't stand their legs.


Same here. I had Marina as a random move in and she just creeped me out so much.


----------



## Mick (Nov 22, 2020)

Alright here's one

Buying a game does not mean you are entitled to influence its development. Sure, we can speculate and hope for things, but the developers do not *owe* us anything. They also aren't obliged to keep bugs, unintended mechanics and general features in the game because someone liked them. That's not how it works.


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 22, 2020)

I don't like purple roses in New Horizons. Which is a shame cuz it's my favorite color and flower.

They look way too much like black roses from previous games. They're not bright enough and they're more burgundy than that pretty, if unrealistic, candy purple. They looked fantastic next to pink and blue flowers. Now they're kind of boring.

Sure. Real (undyed) purple roses are more of a plummy color. Fine. However, my neighbors are talking animals and balloon presents fall from the sky. Let me have my candy-colored flowers, please.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 22, 2020)

Crowsie said:


> I don't like purple roses in New Horizons. Which is a shame cuz it's my favorite color and flower.
> 
> They look way too much like black roses from previous games. They're not bright enough and they're more burgundy than that pretty, if unrealistic, candy purple. They looked fantastic next to pink and blue flowers. Now they're kind of boring.
> 
> Sure. Real (undyed) purple roses are more of a plummy color. Fine. However, my neighbors are talking animals and balloon presents fall from the sky. Let me have my candy-colored flowers, please.


I agree so much. The purple roses are very disappointing color - I wish they were brighter like the purple tulips. Not sure why they changed the color for NH but yeah, not aesthetically pleasing at all. 
And the gold roses imo are hideous. I can’t really make them “work” on my island. I have a few scattered in places but they’re just awful.


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 22, 2020)

Katrina_Maple said:


> I love Maple and lots of other bear cubs, but the bear cubs are honestly just creepy.
> 
> I mean, they're BABIES that act like adults. And the cranky bear cubs...cranky personality types refer to themselves as being old. An old...bear cub. That's honestly just kinda creepy.


I've headcanoned bear cubs into a dwarf sub-species of the full-size bears. They're not cubs, they're just little bears.



EmmaFrost said:


> I agree so much. The purple roses are very disappointing color - I wish they were brighter like the purple tulips. Not sure why they changed the color for NH but yeah, not aesthetically pleasing at all.
> And the gold roses imo are hideous. I can’t really make them “work” on my island. I have a few scattered in places but they’re just awful.



The gold roses are just tacky. I wish instead they were gilded or glittery. The solid gold looks funny.


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 22, 2020)

Some more unpopular opinions:
I don't like Flurry. She just looks kinda ugly to me.
I don't really understand all the cottagecore islands. I mean, even though it's my character's aesthetic, I want the island to be more of a tropical paradise.
Tabby is actually kinda cute. She's low on my ranking of all cat villagers, but in the middle on my ranking of all the villagers.
I think houses that look unrealistic are ugly with a few exceptions.
Some villager houses have mismatched furniture which I hate. Just pick a style, Rhonda!
Not really sure how unpopular these are, but whatever.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 22, 2020)

Katrina_Maple said:


> I love Maple and lots of other bear cubs, but the bear cubs are honestly just creepy.
> 
> I mean, they're BABIES that act like adults. And the cranky bear cubs...cranky personality types refer to themselves as being old. An old...bear cub. That's honestly just kinda creepy.


Interesting. I've never once viewed them as children. There are no other kid species after all and they act just like the other species. I just used cub the same as pony.


----------



## annex (Nov 22, 2020)

shiniki said:


> I think the octopus villagers are creepy. I've given all three a chance and I just can't stand their legs.


It's their noses or Maybe that's a mouth. I can't stand looking at them.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020

Daisy may is gross. That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## mistakenolive (Nov 22, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> There is no place for guns, murder, and violence in Animal Crossing and if you want to play a game with guns you should go play one of the dozens of hardcore shooters out there.


 Your opinion is totally legit, but it did plant the image of the little pop guns (the ones with the cork and the string and they go POP) as a holdable item in my head, and now I kinda want one. Or a toy pew-pew laser gun. 
...OOOR a flare gun, when someone shoot it in the air it creates a flare 'blip' on your map, so you can see where they are on your island! 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020

Oh yeah, my unpopular opinion:
Digging up clams and crafting fish bait is tedious, but not insufferably so. I play sometimes to just putz around, do menial tasks and just zone out, or fill up time waiting or something. I would welcome bulk crafting, but not having it isn't a deal breaker either.


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 22, 2020)

annex said:


> Daisy may is gross. That's all I got to say about that.


Yes. Why does she drool everywhere? Like ew.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 22, 2020)

Horse mackerel are worse than seabass.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2020)

annex said:


> It's their noses or Maybe that's a mouth. I can't stand looking at them.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020
> 
> Daisy may is gross. That's all I got to say about that.



HATE snot bubbles


----------



## shiniki (Nov 22, 2020)

Shawna said:


> Horse mackerel are worse than seabass.



Especially when you want a barreleye.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 22, 2020)

-I don't like any of the new villagers all too much (Raymond is okay if you see him as a weird villain instead of a soft boi like i do)
-Cottagecore theme is disgusting and i hate it with a passion (same with cutesy anime pastel uwu theme)
-Not a big fan of the new emotes. Like wow, sitting on the ground. Yay, such a big deal. Would be 10000x better if i got to eat a sandwich.
-Don't really like villager hunting on NMT islands.
-Clothing options are sort of limited for male players i feel
-It should be an option whether or not you can smooth out your design on the design maker app
-Don't like the use of phones in ac
-NL sound font was better. The animalese sounds wrong to me.
-Don't like crafting and how tools break. I miss regular, silver, and gold tools.
-Instead of having colorful fishing rods, design-print shovels, etc. sold separately, you should be able to customize the regular fishing rod.
-Re-Tail should have come back instead of them being shoved into a wedding event (that i found boring).
-Rover should have been on board with the plane with you instead of having a cameo. It didn't feel right starting up the game for the first time without him there.


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 22, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> -Clothing options are sort of limited for male players i feel


Really? I don't mean to be rude but can you please explain that???


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 22, 2020)

Crowsie said:


> I don't like purple roses in New Horizons. Which is a shame cuz it's my favorite color and flower.
> 
> They look way too much like black roses from previous games. They're not bright enough and they're more burgundy than that pretty, if unrealistic, candy purple. They looked fantastic next to pink and blue flowers. Now they're kind of boring.
> 
> Sure. Real (undyed) purple roses are more of a plummy color. Fine. However, my neighbors are talking animals and balloon presents fall from the sky. Let me have my candy-colored flowers, please.


I thought it was just me! :O The purple color of the roses look really weird to me which is a shame since roses are my favorite flowers in AC.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 22, 2020)

I really *hate* K.K. Bubblegum. Everytime I hear it just makes me feel anger.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 22, 2020)

--Maya-- said:


> Really? I don't mean to be rude but can you please explain that???


I was looking through all of the clothing, and in my opinion, most of them seemed a bit.. 'girly', such as the dreamy sweater, front-tie tee, dotted shorts, etc. Most of the shirts/pants/dress-up items that don't look girly look unisex, or are just from past games where no shirt in particular was made for a certain gender. Even the shirts/pants/shoes in the game that look to be for males, females could also pull them off.
Maybe it's just me idk


----------



## trashpedia (Nov 22, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> I really *hate* K.K. Bubblegum. Everytime I hear it just makes me feel anger.


That song is super overplayed at this point it's really annoying >->


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 23, 2020)

Actually, I have another one that will 100% give me trouble here but: Is there anybody else that just can't stand Isabelle?

I'm honestly disappointed we were forced to have her in New Horizons inside resident services. I wish we were able to choose or shift secrateries like options. I wouldn't mind having either Rover, Digby or Phyllis instead.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 23, 2020)

I don’t like how we get to choose where our villagers houses will be. I’m terrible at choosing plot locations so all my houses are all bunched up horribly. I wish we had the option to let villagers place their houses wherever they wanted just like how they did in New Leaf.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 23, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Actually, I have another one that will 100% give me trouble here but: Is there anybody else that just can't stand Isabelle?
> 
> I'm honestly disappointed we were forced to have her in New Horizons inside resident services. I wish we were able to choose or shift secrateries like options. I wouldn't mind having either Rover, Digby or Phyllis instead.



I don't hate her, but I do get annoyed with her and think they really did her dirty in this game. She hardly does anything, her morning announcements are extremely repetitive and rarely give you any good information, and not often does she even get to go outside. She's a sweet character but I wish they had her do more in the game. She's a lot more charming in new leaf and pocket camp in my opinion.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 23, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> Actually, I have another one that will 100% give me trouble here but: Is there anybody else that just can't stand Isabelle?
> 
> I'm honestly disappointed we were forced to have her in New Horizons inside resident services. I wish we were able to choose or shift secrateries like options. I wouldn't mind having either Rover, Digby or Phyllis instead.


I don't blame you.  Her announcements are pointless, repetitive, and take FOREVER to get through. -_-


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 23, 2020)

Korichi said:


> I don’t like how we get to choose where our villagers houses will be. I’m terrible at choosing plot locations so all my houses are all bunched up horribly. I wish we had the option to let villagers place their houses wherever they wanted just like how they did in New Leaf.


Oh God... *[War flashbacks intensifies]*

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2020



coldpotato said:


> I don't hate her, but I do get annoyed with her and think they really did her dirty in this game. She hardly does anything, her morning announcements are extremely repetitive and rarely give you any good information, and not often does she even get to go outside. She's a sweet character but I wish they had her do more in the game. She's a lot more charming in new leaf and pocket camp in my opinion.


I don't hate her per say, but it's just an incredible distaste for her as a character. I had hoped since the creators of Animal Crossing made Splatoon, my wish was that they would have made something similar from "Off The Hook" which news each time you opened the game, but with more witty dialogue.

They should have added a weather forecast for the week and Celeste as a meteorologist or whatever it's called haha. That way we know when to log in for shooting stars.


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 23, 2020)

mistakenolive said:


> Your opinion is totally legit, but it did plant the image of the little pop guns (the ones with the cork and the string and they go POP) as a holdable item in my head, and now I kinda want one. Or a toy pew-pew laser gun.
> ...OOOR a flare gun, when someone shoot it in the air it creates a flare 'blip' on your map, so you can see where they are on your island!



Actually, that sounds totally cute! I change my mind. Toy guns would be cute and wacky!


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 23, 2020)

Shawna said:


> Horse mackerel are worse than seabass.



I've been saying that since March. I'm with you


----------



## Yujian (Nov 23, 2020)

I just don't like cottage core I'm sorry.


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 23, 2020)

Yujian said:


> I just don't like cottage core I'm sorry.


Different strokes for different folks, but I personally find the cottage core aesthetic to be overexposed and dull as heck. Doesn't help that every second AC island is cottage core. 
It's like the Gen Z steampunk.


----------



## Yujian (Nov 23, 2020)

Crowsie said:


> Different strokes for different folks, but I personally find the cottage core aesthetic to be overexposed and dull as heck. Doesn't help that every second AC island is cottage core.
> It's like the Gen Z steampunk.


I completely agree it's EVERYWHERE and I'm just tired of it I just want to see something new.


----------



## Lake (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't like all the astrology in AC... I'm just not into that sort of thing.


----------



## oranje (Nov 23, 2020)

Yujian said:


> I completely agree it's EVERYWHERE and I'm just tired of it I just want to see something new.



I think the problem is that people are limited with the themes because of the items we currently have. You see a lot of cottage core/Japan themed towns because a lot of the items are geared towards that aesthetic (bamboo, wooden items, seasonal items, etc). I think once we see more items introduced, it might help generate new ideas.


----------



## Yujian (Nov 23, 2020)

oranje said:


> I think the problem is that people are limited with the themes because of the items we currently have. You see a lot of cottage core/Japan themed towns because a lot of the items are geared towards that aesthetic (bamboo, wooden items, seasonal items, etc). I think once we see more items introduced, it might help generate new ideas.


You're exactly right I look forward to new items and ideas!


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Nov 23, 2020)

I have unpopular opinion. Lazy villagers are overrated and I don't get the hype. I mean honestly all they ever talk about is Bugs and Snacks. I mean honestly why is it that everytime I talk to them they always say those things. I also don't like how they run all over your island and it just rubs me the wrong way. I know people like them because they are "cute" but for me I just don't like their personality.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 24, 2020)

iamjohnporter67 said:


> I have unpopular opinion. Lazy villagers are overrated and I don't get the hype. I mean honestly all they ever talk about is Bugs and Snacks. I mean honestly why is it that everytime I talk to them they always say those things. I also don't like how they run all over your island and it just rubs me the wrong way. I know people like them because they are "cute" but for me I just don't like their personality.



not a comment on your main point, but in terms of the running around, I think what you are describing is the ‘play’ hobby activity, in which case not all lazies will do it, and many other personalities types will also run around a lot. For example on my island right now Bones and Agnes both have the play hobby, so they run around the most. Other villagers can do the ‘running’ action but usually only do so in the square as a group activity. Cole, who is also a lazy, has run around maybe once or twice in the4 months I’ve had him.

if you want to avoid the running around you can look at which villagers have the play hobby and maybe avoid them when you are getting new villagers:









						Hobby
					

In the Animal Crossing series, hobbies are pastimes that the villagers in the player's town may take up to occupy their time. Hobbies include various activities...




					nookipedia.com
				




Btw, more on topic:
Lazies also aren’t my favorite personality type either, though I find a couple of them very endearing. I don’t know that I could have more than one long term (though I have bones and Cole right now, only Cole is a permanent/ long term resident) The dialogue is so odd that it feel more repetitive when they say the same things to me than say the normals, whose dialogue is more like everyday chit chat, even if not always thrilling. (Plus I’d probably be a normal villager - they like all the same things as me  )


----------



## Starboard (Nov 24, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> I also don’t understand the hate for Raymond. I get that he’s been super hyped up and people get a bit creepy about him, but it’s just a fictional character. I don’t think he has the worse design or the most interesting. He’s ok but I don’t understand the hate directed toward him.


I feel like a lot of the hate for Raymond is really just people being tired of all the hype around him and how many players desperately want him on their islands just because he's popular. Since it's such a big thing they just direct their anger towards the cat himself lol. Otherwise I don't see why people would hate him so much as a character.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Nov 24, 2020)

Starboard said:


> I feel like a lot of the hate for Raymond is really just people being tired of all the hype around him and how many players desperately want him on their islands just because he's popular. Since it's such a big thing they just direct their anger towards the cat himself lol. Otherwise I don't see why people would hate him so much as a character.


I mean I have Raymond and he's not bad at all he's "okay" for what he is but I feel like people need to stop shaming others for liking him or even disliking him. Its all opinions. This is similar to what happened to Marshal when he was popular back in New Leaf.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Nov 24, 2020)

Yujian said:


> I just don't like cottage core I'm sorry.



I don't like cottage core and that one filter that they use for their photos. And by filter, I'm talking about the grainy one with the muted/washed out colors. I used to like it but now there's just too much of it. 

My unpopular opinion: I just want fall season to be over. My eyes can't take any more of these muddy brown and orange colors.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Nov 24, 2020)

FlimsyAxe said:


> I don't like cottage core and that one filter that they use for their photos. And by filter, I'm talking about the grainy one with the muted/washed out colors. I used to like it but now there's just too much of it.
> 
> My unpopular opinion: I just want fall season to be over. My eyes can't take any more of these muddy brown and orange colors.


Me too I want the fall season to be over because I wasted so much time hunting for those mush and maple diys that I just said "screw it" and just went on Nookazon to buy the diys.


----------



## Livia (Nov 24, 2020)

Not sure if this is unpopular, but I I see a lot of people wanting their animal crossing character to look like them. I would feel weird playing a character that looks like me and has my name. I never play as me in any of the games I play. I always create my own character that’s separate from me and has a different name, personality, etc. I‘m a little sad that none of my characters in NH have my birthday, but it also wouldn't feel right if they did.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

Livia said:


> Not sure if this is unpopular, but I I see a lot of people wanting their animal crossing character to look like them. I would feel weird playing a character that looks like me and has my name. I never play as me in any of the games I play. I always create my own character that’s separate from me and has a different name, personality, etc. I‘m a little sad that none of my characters in NH have my birthday, but it also wouldn't feel right if they did.


I honestly feel the same way. My character looks nothing like me as a result. Plus I find it to be a good tool to create characters with!


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 24, 2020)

My unpopular opinion: I don't really want to be rich. Yes, I want money so I can pay off my loan and I do play the stalk market occasionally, but I don't understand why people just have millions and millions of unused bells in their ABD. Like seriously guys, do something with the money!!


----------



## Silkfawn (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm guessing this is very unpopular: I actually didn't mind bunny day!
I didn't get to play until mid June, but I remember people despising it and wanting it to end fast.
I TT'd yesterday to complete all 40 BD recipes.

imo, I liked a lot of the DIYS, and I use the fence + arch, plus the balloons and several other BD items for my playground and it looks super pretty.

On the other hand, spooky day was meh, mostly because I didn't like any of the DIYS, with the exception of the monochrome arch which I still use for Tasha's yard.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m not too fond of the Turkey Day items.. am I the only one?


----------



## Pondo (Nov 27, 2020)

Having your house interior look like a real house is boring. There, I said it.
I play AC to _escape_ real life, not play a simulation of it!

I'm sorry.


----------



## dillydely (Nov 27, 2020)

Why do people love Hazel? I get that she's unique with her unibrow, but I feel like that's her only justification/selling point for a LOT of people. And really, it just sort of falls short for me. I think her character design overall is subpar (and maybe a bit of stereotyping too).


----------



## Korichi (Nov 27, 2020)

dillydely said:


> Why do people love Hazel? I get that she's unique with her unibrow, but I feel like that's her only justification/selling point for a LOT of people. And really, it just sort of falls short for me. I think her character design overall is subpar (and maybe a bit of stereotyping too).



I don’t understand why people love Hazel too!! I’ve had her on my island since the very start and I honestly hate her.. I get how unique she is, but her design just doesn’t appeal to me at all.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 27, 2020)

dillydely said:


> Why do people love Hazel? I get that she's unique with her unibrow, but I feel like that's her only justification/selling point for a LOT of people. And really, it just sort of falls short for me. I think her character design overall is subpar (and maybe a bit of stereotyping too).


I feel like she’s one of those villagers you choose because you want to feel like you’re protecting a villager against rabid haters. I know people like to do that. I’m all for not going with the popular opinion and it’s way more wholesome than villager hatedoms but I just don’t know if they genuinely like them or just want to white knight.

 I’m not too keen on her design too, but it’s actually her hair that’s the problem. I’m not a fan of villagers having human hair. I think it looks kinda creepy. That’s why a good third of ducks are ranked low IMO.


----------



## King koopa (Nov 27, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like she’s one of those villagers you choose because you want to feel like you’re protecting a villager against rabid haters. I know people like to do that. I’m all for not going with the popular opinion and it’s way more wholesome than villager hatedoms but I just don’t know if they genuinely like them or just want to white knight.
> 
> I’m not too keen on her design too, but it’s actually her hair that’s the problem. I’m not a fan of villagers having human hair. I think it looks kinda creepy. That’s why a good third of ducks are ranked low IMO.


That brings me to another unpopular opinion I have: I don't get all this popular villager nonsense. It just doesn't make any sense to me. How can Pudge, one of my favorite villagers be so underrated? Yet Coco is one of the most creepy things I've ever seen, yet it seems that all my friends like her.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 27, 2020)

Korichi said:


> I’m not too fond of the Turkey Day items.. am I the only one?


You're not alone.

They were hideous and mostly useless.


----------



## corvus516 (Nov 27, 2020)

I don't feel like one to talk because I used to be one of these people, but I don't like when people bash NH's soundtrack, graphics, sound design etc.

Sure, the hourly music may not be as good compared to some other games in terms of how memorable it is because let's face it, almost all of the songs start with the same guitar strum or drum beat (Wild World's and City Folk's soundtracks _slapped_). But that doesn't automatically make it a bad soundtrack!

A lot of people's perspectives (specifically on the soundtrack for some reason) do seem to only be based on the nostalgia from the older games, but at the same time they forget that people are going to grow up and find the music in New Horizons just as nostalgic as that of New Leaf's or AC Gamecube's.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 27, 2020)

Anything + core themes bore me. I like when islands aren't restricted to one theme. And the tacking "core" on the end of every type of aesthetic is dumb.


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 27, 2020)

corvus516 said:


> I don't feel like one to talk because I used to be one of these people, but I don't like when people bash NH's soundtrack, graphics, sound design etc.
> 
> Sure, the hourly music may not be as good compared to some other games in terms of how memorable it is because let's face it, almost all of the songs start with the same guitar strum or drum beat (Wild World's and City Folk's soundtracks _slapped_). But that doesn't automatically make it a bad soundtrack!
> 
> A lot of people's perspectives (specifically on the soundtrack for some reason) do seem to only be based on the nostalgia from the older games, but at the same time they forget that people are going to grow up and find the music in New Horizons just as nostalgic as that of New Leaf's or AC Gamecube's.


I agree with you that the music isn't that bad.

But I don't think its fair to say people think that because of nostalgia. Because when new leaf came round a lot of people who played AC before (including me) liked the soundtrack, despite of it being different than the ones before.

In NH I personally think the music is just not as immersive as I would like, but I still like it and generally think it fits the game well


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 27, 2020)

Livia said:


> Not sure if this is unpopular, but I I see a lot of people wanting their animal crossing character to look like them. I would feel weird playing a character that looks like me and has my name. I never play as me in any of the games I play. I always create my own character that’s separate from me and has a different name, personality, etc. I‘m a little sad that none of my characters in NH have my birthday, but it also wouldn't feel right if they did.


 
Here, here. I would hate to have my character look like me or share my actual name. The only thing I kept was my birthday. Otherwise, she has a different hair texture, skin color, style, and such.


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 27, 2020)

The pigs are one of the best species in the game. I mean they are all so goofy and cute. Make for great pals on the island.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 28, 2020)

I wish we could move the big weeds wherever we wanted instead of them turning small again and not growing if you have too many weeds. I currently have them all over the place but I don't want to dig them up because then I won't be able to have them again. I haven't seen anyone else mention that.


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 28, 2020)

I like Isabelle and her speeches. I mean, it can be annoying how she's always like "this and that on tv" but it's kinda cute and adds more to her character.


----------



## King koopa (Nov 28, 2020)

--Maya-- said:


> I like Isabelle and her speeches. I mean, it can be annoying how she's always like "this and that on tv" but it's kinda cute and adds more to her character.


Yeah I don't mind the speeches ethier. I just wish that every single day, she would have new dialogue. I know that seems like a lot, but Nintendo can do it! This way, a lot less people would hate her speeches because every single day you would get fresh new dialogue from issabelle.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 29, 2020)

I don’t know if this is an unpopular opinion, but I love the 3:00 AM music. Yes, it’s a little weird and spooky. But it’s also relaxing in some weird way.


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 29, 2020)

Shawna said:


> I don’t know if this is an unpopular opinion, but I love the 3:00 AM music. Yes, it’s a little weird and spooky. But it’s also relaxing in some weird way.



I also like the 3 AM music! It reminds me of a cartoon. Kinda goofy and silly in the same way that I do kinda feel goofy and silly for being up that early (or late depending on perspective).


----------



## kjetta (Nov 29, 2020)

EmmaFrost said:


> Anything + core themes bore me. I like when islands aren't restricted to one theme. And the tacking "core" on the end of every type of aesthetic is dumb.



Oh God. Whenever I hear someone describe something as "something"-core it makes the hairs on my arm stand up.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 29, 2020)

Koopadude99 said:


> Yeah I don't mind the speeches ethier. I just wish that every single day, she would have new dialogue. I know that seems like a lot, but Nintendo can do it! This way, a lot less people would hate her speeches because every single day you would get fresh new dialogue from issabelle.


By this point, everything on tv puts her to sleep. She must have a short attention span.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 29, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> By this point, everything on tv puts her to sleep. She must have a short attention span.


Yeah, shes a dog. My dog also falls asleep when we watch TV.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Nov 29, 2020)

Twisterheart said:


> I don’t know if this is unpopular or not, but I dislike some of the hair colors available. I am hoping they will add more options in the future, because there are only a few that I like. There’s just something off about some of the colors available. For example, the purple feels way too pink to me.


I agree, and what happened to the light brown? That’s my actual hair color lol and now I’m either blond in the game or the reddish brown. Also I miss the light green it was so pretty


----------



## SirOctopie (Nov 29, 2020)

Giant water features are overrated (and make the game lag like crazy). Tiny waterfalls and cliffs everywhere look absolutely bizarre and unnatural.


----------



## moonlights (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't think the villager dialogue is bad at all. the more you talk to your villagers the more likely they are to say different things. also the conversations between villagers on your island aren't stale at all


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Nov 29, 2020)

I actually like all of the different animal species's models. Kangaroos? Adorable, not creepy at all. Hippos and rhinos? Bug huggable friends. Mice? Little cuties. Idk why certain species get so much hate.

The music is actually really good.

People care too much about controlling their villagers. Keeping them "original" is stupid. Let them wear anything. Do all the requests. If they wanna display a sea bass in their house, do it.

This one is VERY unpopular. The concept of "dreamies" defeats the point of the game. Like yeah, I have villagers that I've had in old games that I like and might consider moving in if I saw them and had the space. I've done it before. But the real thrill has always been not knowing who you're gonna get. Will they quickly become a new favorite? Will you hate their guts until they leave? Or maybe they'll become an unexpected friend you never thought you'd get along with. No disrespect to anyone that does this, but I feel like just amiiboing in 10 villagers you like will make the game stake very fast.


----------



## kemdi (Nov 29, 2020)

Players who act like time travelling is an unforgiveable sin are the ones I see time travelling the most. They just make excuses for why its ok for them to do it but not other people.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 29, 2020)

I really want the gyorids back. I don't know whether that is unpopular or not, but I have been seeing a lot of people posting here and elsewhere that they don't want them back. I think they're endearing in a way. With how it was raining almost daily earlier in the year, I can see how that would get annoying. But we were also dealing with an invasion of flowers around that time as well.

Maybe if they introduced them in a different way than being buried after it rains people would be more accepting of them.


----------



## King koopa (Nov 29, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> I really want the gyorids back. I don't know whether that is unpopular or not, but I have been seeing a lot of people posting here and elsewhere that they don't want them back. I think they're endearing in a way. With how it was raining almost daily earlier in the year, I can see how that would get annoying. But we were also dealing with an invasion of flowers around that time as well.
> 
> Maybe if they introduced them in a different way than being buried after it rains people would be more accepting of them.


According to nookipedia, there is Some unused files that reference gyriods. They might have been in the game like in New leaf then been removed, or it was a place holder from new leaf. I really hope they return one day because I'm trying to make a tribal area on my island and gyriods would be perfect for that.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 29, 2020)

Right? Some of the gyroid sounds complimented the KK music I had in rooms really well. That's why I am hoping they come back. I had stale cupcakes playing in my ice room with some silent chime gyroids and it just finished off the final touches.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 29, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Right? Some of the gyroid sounds complimented the KK music I had in rooms really well. That's why I am hoping they come back. I had stale cupcakes playing in my ice room with some silent chime gyroids and it just finished off the final touches.


I had two mega oombloids perfectly synced to KK Condor by accident back in CF. I absolutely loved having that setup! As for NH, I really want gyroids to return because I have some areas where they’d work wonderfully.


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 1, 2020)

This might have already been said but I don't want the sheep to have their scarves back. It actually bothered me how they were unable to wear real clothes.


----------



## Wolfie (Dec 3, 2020)

This one is probably pretty unpopular, but while I do think the dialogue is boring and repetitive, and it should be fixed. However, I don't think that they should make the dialogue mean again where your villagers pretty much insult and bully you for everything you do. I play this game as an escape, as most people do, and the last thing I want is dealing with rudeness in a game.


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 3, 2020)

Wolfie said:


> This one is probably pretty unpopular, but while I do think the dialogue is boring and repetitive, and it should be fixed. However, I don't think that they should make the dialogue mean again where your villagers pretty much insult and bully you for everything you do. I play this game as an escape, as most people do, and the last thing I want is dealing with rudeness in a game.


I know! Like why do people want others to be rude to them???

I already have to deal with that irl...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 4, 2020)

I’d like the rafflesia flower to be back in some capacity. Flies are as rare as-is, and I’m always happy to have more plants (even if they’re stinky and weird lol)


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Dec 4, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’d like the rafflesia flower to be back in some capacity. Flies are as rare as-is, and I’m always happy to have more plants (even if they’re stinky and weird lol)


Plus, it would be perfect for Asian/Tropical themed islands!


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 4, 2020)

i was disappointed to discover that villagers cant actually use instruments in their intended form after all these years. it would be a small detail but i want to gift Hazel an electric guitar and actually see her using it darn it. same goes for the sax, drums, cello, etc.. this can also be said for lots of what seem like interactive items. its definitely the most interactive villagers have ever been but i think theres still room to push it further


----------



## cherrygirl (Dec 4, 2020)

watercolorwish said:


> i was disappointed to discover that villagers cant actually use instruments in their intended form after all these years. it would be a small detail but i want to gift Hazel an electric guitar and actually see her using it darn it. same goes for the sax, drums, cello, etc.. this can also be said for lots of what seem like interactive items. its definitely the most interactive villagers have ever been but i think theres still room to push it further


Yes I really wish there were more interactive items like the pool and jungle gym. Like you buy those items with NM and you can’t even use them. Where’s the fun in that?


----------



## AssassinVicz (Dec 4, 2020)

Might be a long post but...

I honestly find some of the acnh fan base to be some of the most ‘toxic’ people to be around. This is more on twitter than anything else.

A lot of people there take things way too far and act like any tiny little thing is an injustice to them. 

I think one of the things that stuck with me the whole star fragment tree drama. Where they were defending the hacked items that were in their games, even though they were breaking the tos that Nintendo has. Sure they didn’t harm anyone but they weren’t supposed to be in the game.

Then people judging other people’s islands and people complaining about the game not being what they wanted on every new update that comes out.

It’s just sad to see this. Especially when it’s supposed to be a wholesome game. Just glad not everyone in the acnh fan base are like this.


----------



## Mick (Dec 4, 2020)

watercolorwish said:


> i was disappointed to discover that villagers cant actually use instruments in their intended form after all these years. it would be a small detail but i want to gift Hazel an electric guitar and actually see her using it darn it. same goes for the sax, drums, cello, etc.. this can also be said for lots of what seem like interactive items. its definitely the most interactive villagers have ever been but i think theres still room to push it further



I mean they don't pick them up but they do 'try' to play along to music that's playing if that helps? I guess they would also do that in their house... Here's an example, make sure to skip to like 12:50 if my timestamp didn't work because this dude isn't that interesting


Spoiler: Youtube













TheDuke55 said:


> Right? Some of the gyroid sounds complimented the KK music I had in rooms really well. That's why I am hoping they come back. I had stale cupcakes playing in my ice room with some silent chime gyroids and it just finished off the final touches.



I am definitely one of the people that would prefer not to see them after every rainy day, but you raise a good point! Like the video above we can actually play along to music ourselves (though the timings are pretty difficult to hit), and maybe having a few gyroids as a backing choir could be fun


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Dec 6, 2020)

--Maya-- said:


> I know! Like why do people want others to be rude to them???
> 
> I already have to deal with that irl...


I used to miss the rudeness in the old games, but when I replayed them recently, I didn't find it as charming.

Edit- the gamecube game in particular. The villagers even appear to yell at you, which is a bit triggering for me.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

I hope I never get a blue rose...

I already spend 6 months on getting a blue rose, and today found out i have to start over again.
But I kinda like that? Hahaha

I like spending time and effort on this, because it keeps me coming back, and keeps me thinking of creative solutions and layouts. I just like the journey a lot and I hope it doesn't end anytime soon


----------



## King koopa (Dec 6, 2020)

Another unpopular opinion I have is with villager bullying. Like, why do have to make their lives so bad? I get that it's a way to get them to move, but they can do that on their own. People should acknowledge the villagers they have and love them, because even the ugliest villager, Rodney, somebody might love to have him. 
.... Sorry if that last part was too deep, I forgot my coffee this morning.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 6, 2020)

airysuit said:


> I hope I never get a blue rose...
> 
> I already spend 6 months on getting a blue rose, and today found out i have to start over again.
> But I kinda like that? Hahaha
> ...


I wish I had this kind of mindset, I have almost no patience when it comes to hybrids  I think I spent like 2 months trying to get purple windflowers for a recipe and in the end I gave up and got one from my friend. I didn't find watering them daily for nothing to be particularly fun.

So I guess my unpopular opinion is I don't care for farming hybrids lol. Pretty much all the ones I have appeared randomly.


----------



## Silkfawn (Dec 6, 2020)

Wolfie said:


> This one is probably pretty unpopular, but while I do think the dialogue is boring and repetitive, and it should be fixed. However, I don't think that they should make the dialogue mean again where your villagers pretty much insult and bully you for everything you do. I play this game as an escape, as most people do, and the last thing I want is dealing with rudeness in a game.


I never played the previous games, but I saw a gif of Dotty telling the person that she wishes their house burns down and that they go to jail   
What kind of game was THAT? lmao

I don't want rudeness per se, but I also want drama, gossip, etc.
I mean, the crankies don't act cranky they're just mellow old men at this point


----------



## V94 (Dec 6, 2020)

tldr;  500 hours in, New Horizons is *soulless*, and the more i play it the more disappointed I get. 

Biggest complaint: 
Interacting with villagers consistently gives me nothing. For a game where the villagers are the main point, it’s unacceptable.

The dialogue is awful. I am best friends with most of my villagers, and their initial greeting is very sweet. However, ALL of them say something akin to “why are you still here?” after the first talk. They still take 3-5 repetitions of this before I get a chance at having one of them say something I didn’t hear yesterday, or the rare chance of them asking me to do something. Dialogue is the easiest feature to add and they hardly did anything with it. 

They don’t visit your house anymore. Nintendo had SO much potential to expand upon this (HH Designer, anyone?) and they didn’t bother to take it.

Why not give us a menu option to ask to help? Why not an option to invite them for a treasure hunt, hide and seek, home visit, tea party, anything like that? Why is the only option to talk to them, when they put SO little effort into the dialogue? Cool that i can build a waterfall, but i can’t have a decent conversation with my BFF? 


Aside from the villagers, the way you obtain items in the game also just sucks. We have a customization system, why do i have to show up every day to tom nook’s for an entire year to MAYBE have a chance at seeing a different color of imperial furniture (or any other similar styles)? Why can’t you get the type of furniture item and then customize it to be the other colors? Does paint not exist? We get a fraction of the furniture customizable and the rest we have to pray we get it at some point or we’re forced to try to trade someone else for it. There’s a reason most show-worthy islands are hacked. 


A complaint from my partner that I agree with: The crafting system is a big chore for the first part of the game. As annoying as it is to be forced to stop progression through buildings (understandable still), you’re also forced to make no progress because resources on your own island are limited, and a pain to get. They give us no way to order materials, we have to visit nook mile islands to get more materials (spendy when you’re first starting out) so again it’s like they’re forcing you to show up every day. Not because you want to, but because you won’t get to any of the decent features of the game if you don’t. It’s not enough to just keep fishing or catching bugs for bells, you won’t continue to get more requests from your villagers, you can’t sleep to end the day like any other game with crafting would have, it’s overall a bad system. 


I used to play every day, up until a month ago. Even though they come out with new events, there was hardly any point for me to load it up every day. Hundreds of days with my villagers saying the same exact thing as they said yesterday, little to do to enjoy any of the enormous amount of work I put into the island (and still an enormous amount of work to put in), it all felt pointless.


----------



## annex (Dec 6, 2020)

Wolfie said:


> This one is probably pretty unpopular, but while I do think the dialogue is boring and repetitive, and it should be fixed. However, I don't think that they should make the dialogue mean again where your villagers pretty much insult and bully you for everything you do. I play this game as an escape, as most people do, and the last thing I want is dealing with rudeness in a game.


I agree. I'm so sensitive, that I get hurt when my villager gets annoyed at me for talking to them more than once. Lol


----------



## Starboard (Dec 6, 2020)

For a paid-upfront game NH reminds me a little too much of mobile games. The idea that you can play it and do most things but you miss out on a ton of furniture colours, fruit and features if you don't pay even more on the regular. The old games never had this requirement and weren't so dependent on multiplayer either. NSO does not cost a lot but the idea of what they're doing is just icky. If they don't at least make an alternative option to obtain other variations I'm not going to be so fond of Nintendo as I once was. I get they need money but I don't think they need it this desperately to lock so much actual furniture away from paying players...

Also I heard this game doesn't use servers so I'm not sure what exactly they need online payment for? If someone knows feel free to let me know.


----------



## King koopa (Dec 6, 2020)

V94 said:


> tldr;  500 hours in, New Horizons is *soulless*, and the more i play it the more disappointed I get.
> 
> Biggest complaint:
> Interacting with villagers consistently gives me nothing. For a game where the villagers are the main point, it’s unacceptable.
> ...


YES. THANK YOU. If you came from new leaf and grew up playing it after school like I did, then you would know how just meh the game is. I have over 1,000 hours in New leaf and I still play it daily. New horizons I have 600 hours and it's not the same. The whole game just feels bland and repetitive. I'm not saying NH sucks, but I think we can all agree that nl is better.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 6, 2020)

I can't muster the enthusiasm to even load the game.

I shut it down when I think of what awaits me.
How ugly it is, and a boring chore.

I loathe my island.
I loathe crafting.

I loathe New Horizons at the moment, and am trying to muster the strength to not delete my game.

My wife hid the switch this morning because she's worried I'll delete it.

Terraforming is horrid and coupled with crafting and nintendo's incessant greed with forced internet, I barely recognize this as Animal Crossing.

I'm not a social person.
It's one reason I liked AC fifteen years ago.
Now I am forced to use my phone as a router to trade for items.
I'm forced to interact with people, and I don't want to. 

I already have an ISP, yet I'm paying nintendo for the priviledge of using my own data....

I hate that they've made me hate AC.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 6, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm not a social person.
> It's one reason I liked AC fifteen years ago.
> Now I am forced to use my phone as a router to trade for items.
> I'm forced to interact with people, and I don't want to.
> ...


It makes me sad that not many people bring this stuff up, it makes me less hopeful that Nintendo will do anything to provide more options. I'm also not very social and I get enough social interaction from real life lol. I liked AC because I could enjoy it all on my own. I'm sure many people feel the same...


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 6, 2020)

Flowers:

I wish they were smaller. They're almost the same size as us. It's the same in GC with how ginormous they are, but they're a little smaller in ACWW and ACNL and I liked them more aesthetically that way.

Also, I miss wilting flowers tbh. It would've worked so well in NH if just the petals wilted and disappeared, instead of the entire flower. I never use my watering can anymore.


----------



## Livia (Dec 6, 2020)

Starboard said:


> It makes me sad that not many people bring up this stuff up, it makes me less hopeful that Nintendo will do anything to provide more options. I'm also not very social and I get enough social interaction from real life lol. I liked AC because I could enjoy it all on my own. I'm sure many people feel the same...



I have an online subscription now, but I didn’t for a few months and I felt kinda angry because I couldn’t get all the fruit (mom sent me the same as my sister fruit), and I couldn’t get any of the furniture colors I wanted. I also couldn’t even get all the flower seeds until Leif was introduced. You can’t complete the game without interacting with people and it shouldn’t be like that. There should be an option to get all the fruit and furniture variations without paying for online.


----------



## Rave (Dec 6, 2020)

the game was more or less released unfinished. love the game, but I keep finding myself waiting for the next update to get into it again


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 6, 2020)

Rave said:


> the game was more or less released unfinished. love the game, but I keep finding myself waiting for the next update to get into it again


I agree 100%


----------



## Starfish10 (Dec 7, 2020)

I’ve been reading this forum for ages, but I finally made an account so I could share my own unpopular opinion.

I think New Horizons is the best Animal Crossing yet! And I’ve played all of them. When I was a kid, I loved Wild World, and my sister and I would also play the GameCube version together. New Leaf is my least favorite AC by far. I think I was in my senior year of high school when New Leaf came out. I remember being excited for it, and then super disappointed as soon as I started playing. I really didn’t like the music. I thought the new furniture sets were ugly. The villager dialogue was terrible! I played it for a while but I never got into it.

I like New Horizons so much better. The dialogue isn’t as good as it was in the GameCube and DS versions, but it’s SO SO much better than it was in New Leaf! I love the music in New Horizons. I think it has a lot of variety and fun, whereas the music in New Leaf all seemed to have the same mellow, sad, sleepy tone (although the sound track from Wild World is still my favorite, I think). The furniture is amazing. I always hated my house in New Leaf, and even the games before it, because the furniture was kinda ugly and I could never get my house looking nice. But in New Horizons, there is so much variety! I really love my house now. I don’t mind not having “complete sets” because I never used complete sets anyway. I just mix and match different things that I like. 

When the game came out and I first got it, my mind was kinda blown. So I came to this forum to see how excited everyone else was too. But right away there was a rant thread, with people saying pretty much the opposite of how I felt. I feel like the game is so alive and beautiful, but people kept calling it soulless and dead. I don’t understand the complaints about the lack of furniture. There’s so much of it! Me, my mom, my sister, and my best friend all play the game and all of our houses and islands look totally unique and different because there are so many decorating options and we all use them in different ways.

I don’t know. I just really like this AC. I can’t imagine what my 10 year old self, playing Wild World and GameCube, would have thought about this game! It’s just kinda a bummer so be enjoying it so much and to see so many other people disliking it so much. I think a lot of people really liked New Leaf, and this game is different, so they’re disappointed about that. I’ve seen a lot of people saying things like they just want all the stuff from New Leaf back or what they really wanted was New Leaf with better graphics. But New Horizons is just a different game and does a lot of things differently than any of the ones before it, and I think that’s pretty cool. Nothing is “missing” from it. It’s just a new experience.

Phew... that was a lot! I just wanted to get that off my chest. I understand of course that everyone is entitled to their own opinions. But my opinion is that New Horizons is pretty awesome and lively and fun, and out of all the AC games, it’s definitely my favorite


----------



## Mezzanine (Dec 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## coldpotato (Dec 7, 2020)

Starfish10 said:


> I’ve been reading this forum for ages, but I finally made an account so I could share my own unpopular opinion.
> 
> I think New Horizons is the best Animal Crossing yet! And I’ve played all of them. When I was a kid, I loved Wild World, and my sister and I would also play the GameCube version together. New Leaf is my least favorite AC by far. I think I was in my senior year of high school when New Leaf came out. I remember being excited for it, and then super disappointed as soon as I started playing. I really didn’t like the music. I thought the new furniture sets were ugly. The villager dialogue was terrible! I played it for a while but I never got into it.
> 
> ...



I agree with you on everything except that I did love New leaf music haha. It's nice to see someone who has played all the games prefer new horizons. Some people say things like the only people who prefer new horizons are people who haven't played older games and that's just not true at all. There has been so much improvement in new horizons from previous games that I think is overlooked because people are just upset they didn't get exactly what they wanted and have to wait for certain things they do want in updates. I also am glad you mentioned how ugly some of the old furniture was lol. I think that could be talked about more. I believe there would be some outrage if they included the exact same event furniture from older games instead of updating them (like the previous harvest set and pave set.. how bland and unoriginal could they get? I don't even want to play those events because the rewards are so..lacking)
But yeah I don't think I'll ever understand the furniture complaint. While there may be item sets missing, there's still tons of furniture in new horizons and ways to get creative with it! I have never had an issue and I have fully decorated 6 homes that are all unique from each other.


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 7, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I already have an ISP, yet I'm paying nintendo for the priviledge of using my own data....



Hosting and maintaining servers isn't free though. The Nintendo multiplayer servers aren't just a hypothetical thing. They are physical machines that exist in dozens of locations throughout the Earth, each server alone costing maybe 10s or thousands of dollars, while the datacenters that house them up to 10x more.

 You pay ISP to upload and download your data traffic between your house and Nintendo's data centers

 You pay Nintendo for the privilege to use their servers, which they spend millions on to maintain, including the hundreds of thousands they pay their I.T. workers who do the maintaining.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 7, 2020)

Mezzanine said:


> I think cottagecore islands with indoor items placed outside look super dumb
> 
> Like I know it's meant to be cute. But to me, shoving bookcases and couches and tables in every square inch of your island makes it feel like I'm in an episode of hoarders LMAOOO


In my experience everything I have outside irl gets dusty and gross and discoloured over time, that's why I can't bring myself to put delicate indoor things outside in my game, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020



JKDOS said:


> Hosting and maintaining servers isn't free though. The Nintendo multiplayer servers aren't just a hypothetical thing. They are physical machines that exist in dozens of locations throughout the Earth, each server alone costing maybe 10s or thousands of dollars, while the datacenters that house them up to 10x more.
> 
> You pay ISP to upload and download your data traffic between your house and Nintendo's data centers
> 
> You pay Nintendo for the privilege to use their servers, which they spend millions on to maintain, including the hundreds of thousands they pay their I.T. workers who do the maintaining.


Someone said on a thread once that this game doesn't utilise servers? So were they wrong? I honestly have no idea with this stuff haha

Edit: Actually I guess with the data backup they'd need servers, but for everything else I was under the impression it was a peer-to-peer thing or whatever they called it. Someone educate me lol.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Hosting and maintaining servers isn't free though. The Nintendo multiplayer servers aren't just a hypothetical thing. They are physical machines that exist in dozens of locations throughout the Earth, each server alone costing maybe 10s or thousands of dollars, while the datacenters that house them up to 10x more.
> 
> You pay ISP to upload and download your data traffic between your house and Nintendo's data centers
> 
> You pay Nintendo for the privilege to use their servers, which they spend millions on to maintain, including the hundreds of thousands they pay their I.T. workers who do the maintaining.


I thought ACNH online was peer to peer?


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 7, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I thought ACNH online was peer to peer?



Yeah, it appears to be that way, so I'd bet it is, but Nintendo Online covers more than just AC-multiplayer


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Yeah, it appears to be that way, so I'd bet it is, but Nintendo Online covers more than just AC-multiplayer


I know, but you can't blame people for being upset that they provide servers for most other games with online functionality. If you don't play those other games, then the above quote about paying Nintendo to use your own internet _is_ correct.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Yeah, it appears to be that way, so I'd bet it is, but Nintendo Online covers more than just AC-multiplayer


Well dang, that's kind of sad if you only use it for AC then 

Online payment or not, they shouldn't make the game so online dependent. I love NH so much but I can't get past how they've alienated a portion of their fanbase by making extensive trading a must. They might have done it to promote making friends or something buttttt I really think they did it because now online is paid and people are going to be desperate to subscribe to get furniture lol.

I love Nintendo but some things I can't look past...


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 7, 2020)

Starboard said:


> Online payment or not, they shouldn't make the game so online dependent. I love NH so much but I can't get past how they've alienated a portion of their fanbase by making extensive trading a must. They might have done it to promote making friends or something buttttt I really think they did it because now online is paid and people are going to be desperate to subscribe to get furniture lol.



I agree. Even with a NO sub, it hurts to know that they've locked me away from getting other colors on my own. Hopefully at some point they add an update to just offer all colors as a late game thing.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I agree. Even with a NO sub, it hurts to know that they've locked me away from getting other colors on my own. Hopefully at some point they add an update to just offer all colors as a late game thing.


Maybe one day Cyrus can periodically visit our islands with his customisation services


----------



## McRibbie (Dec 7, 2020)

Starboard said:


> Maybe one day Cyrus can periodically visit our islands with his customisation services


Isn't that what Redd/furniture in balloons does already, though?


----------



## Starboard (Dec 7, 2020)

McRibbie said:


> Isn't that what Redd/furniture in balloons does already, though?


Well, you'd have to be extremely lucky...

I mean from the start the only furniture set I really wanted was the brown antique set, and I had black in my store. I must have popped like, thousands of balloons since then and visited Redd tons of times and never got a single piece from the brown set. Sometimes you'll get a variant you like of something but it would probably take years if ever if we relied on balloons or Redd for everything we wanted, seeing as there are so many variations and so many other things that can come from a balloon.

Edit: You can't get all fruit on your own either. And a lot of recipes require fruit so that's something you definitely can't have.


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 7, 2020)

Starfish10 said:


> I’ve been reading this forum for ages, but I finally made an account so I could share my own unpopular opinion.
> 
> I think New Horizons is the best Animal Crossing yet! And I’ve played all of them. When I was a kid, I loved Wild World, and my sister and I would also play the GameCube version together. New Leaf is my least favorite AC by far. I think I was in my senior year of high school when New Leaf came out. I remember being excited for it, and then super disappointed as soon as I started playing. I really didn’t like the music. I thought the new furniture sets were ugly. The villager dialogue was terrible! I played it for a while but I never got into it.
> 
> ...



The game is by no means perfect, but I think it's kept me hooked the most. With New Leaf, for whatever reason, I would fall out of it when other games came out. But with this one I am hooked. Having my island look different compared to anyone else's in terms of topography and just furniture-wise is great!

The one thing I will disagree with is the music. New Horizons has quite the lacklustre tunes, I would go as far to say that it actually has LESS variety than New Leaf, because unlike New Horizons, New Leaf has a different melody for every hour. New Horizons uses the same theme in practically every song, only with different instruments, and it gets repetitive over time.

With that said, New Horizons is fantastic, and yeah, it kind of sucks that people started bashing it so quickly (of course everyone has a right to their opinion), which started the birth of who knows how many rant thread regarding how much people dislike the game. Hopefully in the near future, Nintendo's updates will be able to fix more of the problems players are facing, such as lack of older furniture, certain amiibo characters (that's more for me but anyway) and older NPCs.


----------



## Alaina (Dec 7, 2020)

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I used to miss the rudeness in the old games, but when I replayed them recently, I didn't find it as charming.
> 
> Edit- the gamecube game in particular. The villagers even appear to yell at you, which is a bit triggering for me.


Hahaha I remember hating Admiral for some reason. I was feeling guilty thinking why was I mean to them in that game?! This makes me feel better - he must have used to yell at me!


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 9, 2021)

I like the Nook shop. I feel like I am the only one that likes it in its current form. Yeah, I would like more furniture selection, but I like the overall look of the shop and don't care if it gets upgraded.


----------



## Uffe (Jan 9, 2021)

I don't know why Apollo is so popular. He's got a basic design for an eagle, and there are more interesting ones out there that are underrated.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 9, 2021)

Lily of the valley are the best flowers because they don't have infestations


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 9, 2021)

Here's my 2 cents...

The alligators are adorable. They are one of my favourite species in the game. I especially love Alfonso, Gayle and Boots.
Same goes for the horses- In particular Papi, Elmer and Roscoe. Best bois.
The gold roses are so ugly. I only have one on my whole entire island, and that's just from the rain... I didn't intentionally breed it.  

	Post automatically merged: Jan 9, 2021



Mick said:


> Alright here's one
> 
> Buying a game does not mean you are entitled to influence its development. Sure, we can speculate and hope for things, but the developers do not *owe* us anything. They also aren't obliged to keep bugs, unintended mechanics and general features in the game because someone liked them. That's not how it works.



This.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm not ok with mediocrity, and that's OK.
I do have a right to expect more, especially when something is less than it's last instalment.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jan 10, 2021)

It isn't okay to keep most of the mechanics the same since the Gamecube game. These mechanics don't make this an 'Animal Crossing Game', they make the game painfully outdated.

It sucks to redecorate the town for holidays or seasonally by hand. There should have been a way to set these things once and have the game swap them out for you.

Why aren't paths, water features, and moving objects outside governed by a system similar to the one that let's you set up objects inside?

There needs to be a way to set dialogue speed to "show all at once' instead of spooling it out. This isn't cute. It doesn't give the illusion of speech. It is just annoying.

Edit- I said mechanics, but what I really mean is stuff like bad inventory mangement, awful menus and other tedious ways that the game requires you to interact with it. I don't want the core things you do in the game to change, I want the way we do them to waste less of my time and for actions to be more streamlined.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 10, 2021)

I didn't ask for terraforming or crafting, and detest them both.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 10, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## shion (Jan 10, 2021)

new horizons has too much busywork, it kind of reads like a lack of confidence in the actual gameplay to me


----------



## Starboard (Jan 10, 2021)

At this point I'm not sure if this is unpopular or not, but I'm not all that interested in interracting with my villagers. I prefer other aspects of the game and mainly just watch them do stuff unless they're crafting or ping me. I do have permanents, and sure there are some I'd like to have on my island, but overall I don't really care enough to go hunting for them or to collect everyone's photos asap. Maybe it's because they're more bland this time around, or maybe I'm just not that interested in chatting it up with something that I know isn't real lol. Probably means I have no imagination


----------



## pinkfawn (Jan 10, 2021)

>I'm just gonna say it-- I don't care about the Roost. I know it will be in the game and I'm not concerned about it. The only reason I want it in the next update is so everyone stops asking where it is and why its not in the game.

>I really enjoy the slow, rolled out updates. It gives me something to look forward to and keep me interested in the game. Plus, at the end of almost every update video it says "Next Update coming ______". I'm sure they added that in to keep the players who spent every waking moment on Twitter asking where the next update was. 

>Despite all its lacking, New Horizons is still superior to New Leaf and this is coming from someone who spent countless hours on New Leaf. I just think the ability to put items outside still has the edge on anything in New Leaf.


----------



## huuussein (Jan 10, 2021)

new horizons, despite its flaws, is an awesome game and people will simply never be satisfied nowadays. i'd go as for as to say it's better than new leaf in my opinion.


----------



## jasa11 (Jan 10, 2021)

I really dislike the new emotes as big part of updates.
The fact that a small sitting emote blew up si much in the last update kinda tells me how bland these updates have been. Hope 2021 is gonna have some actual content that would make the gameplay even more fun. I like the fact that we have waay more emotes IN NH but they dont really provide anything amazing


----------



## Jessi (Jan 10, 2021)

(I've been seeing so much hate about this)

I actually love that they added crafting, although they can add some quality of life to the system. It makes me feel like I'm actually designing the island from the ground up, and its nice to have items to craft and stuff. Don't understand why its hated so much


----------



## Livia (Jan 10, 2021)

I love crafting too! I also like crafting tools and don’t mind the fact that they break.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Jan 10, 2021)

I think the soundtrack is positively adorable, save for a couple of tracks. 

Winter is beautiful, and it's a lot of fun to redecorate my island for each season/holiday going on. It gives me something to do!!!

New Horizons is not an underdeveloped lackluster game. Frankly I'm not looking to play the same game on a different system. I want differences and changes. You can leave some features behind for us to go back to on the older games when we want to. That is a perfectly legitimate way of developing your games.


----------



## lulu112 (Jan 10, 2021)

I've heard people say that they dont like having resident services and the plaza near the airport, however, i quite like it actually lol


----------



## Uffe (Jan 11, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Here's my 2 cents...
> 
> The alligators are adorable. They are one of my favourite species in the game. I especially love Alfonso, Gayle and Boots.
> Same goes for the horses- In particular Papi, Elmer and Roscoe. Best bois.
> The gold roses are so ugly. I only have one on my whole entire island, and that's just from the rain... I didn't intentionally breed it.



The alligators are pretty cool. I almost forget they're in the game with how rare they seem to be. Boots is my favorite. I saw him at the campsite once, but I couldn't get him to move in because my island was full.  I had Papi in New Leaf. Definitely one of my favorite horses. I think I had Peaches and Winnie on the GameCube. They look recognizable.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 11, 2021)

I hate the brown grass in the fall.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 11, 2021)

Uffe said:


> The alligators are pretty cool. I almost forget they're in the game with how rare they seem to be. Boots is my favorite. I saw him at the campsite once, but I couldn't get him to move in because my island was full.  I had Papi in New Leaf. Definitely one of my favorite horses. I think I had Peaches and Winnie on the GameCube. They look recognizable.



I had Peaches briefly in one of my New Leaf towns. I think she's really cute as well. 

It makes me sad how unpopular the alligators are. They deserve so much more love. D:


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 11, 2021)

My unpopular opinion would just not liking that idea of having dream villagers. I enjoy just getting villagers randomly as they come and move. It seems the one you find ugly or odd might one day just be your favorite.


----------



## annex (Jan 12, 2021)

jenikinz said:


> I like the Nook shop. I feel like I am the only one that likes it in its current form. Yeah, I would like more furniture selection, but I like the overall look of the shop and don't care if it gets upgraded.


I'm with you on this. I love how the exterior looks. I do want an upgrade, but I'm afraid it will look too modern.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2021

I'm not sure if this is an unpopular opinion, but the small side rooms annoy me. They're just not big enough. I need more space to get really creative, and I end up getting rid of things that fit the decor, but there's just nowhere to put them.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jan 12, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Lily of the valley are the best flowers because they don't have infestations


I agree, and you can’t accidentally pick the flower and then have to wait like four days for it to grow back. Plus the fact that they’re more rare makes them more special and you have to really decide where you want to place them


----------



## Matt0106 (Jan 12, 2021)

The horses are some of the best villagers. There. I said it. Julian is obviously an icon, but Papi and Elmer are too cute to be dismissed!


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 12, 2021)

i think the pacifier clothing item in ac is cute (tho i understand why it urks some people).


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Jan 12, 2021)

Best friend villagers are so annoying when all they gift you is clothes and furniture.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 12, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## annex (Jan 12, 2021)

The messy food face and rice face you can wear grosses me out. Oh, and the nose drip is especially gross. I also don't care for the bubble gum. Put that stuff back in your mouth where it belongs.

Grizzly and Vladimir are so under rated.


----------



## Raz (Jan 12, 2021)

annex said:


> I'm with you on this. I love how the exterior looks. I do want an upgrade, but I'm afraid it will look too modern.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2021
> 
> I'm not sure if this is an unpopular opinion, but the small side rooms annoy me. They're just not big enough. I need more space to get really creative, and I end up getting rid of things that fit the decor, but there's just nowhere to put them.


I agree with both of your points. I kind understand why they made the side rooms smaller than the main room, but it's like... kinda trying to force "realism" in a game about living alongside anthropomorphic animals? 

I also like the current exterior layout of Nook's Cranny, especially because it fits the rural theme of my island, but I would hope that, if we get a third expansion, we could also get the ability to customize the shop's exterior. Yeah, I know it would be too "control freak" of a move - as you would be interfering on Timmy and Tommy's business - but it would be cool to have a way to make it look good no mater the theme you choose. I would love to have a wooden museum, or at least a more rustic-looking one, but I can live with the layout we have now lol


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 12, 2021)

Weeds are the best flowers.


----------



## Uffe (Jan 12, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> My unpopular opinion would just not liking that idea of having dream villagers. I enjoy just getting villagers randomly as they come and move. It seems the one you find ugly or odd might one day just be your favorite.


I have dream villagers, but because my brother and I had to share an island, I figured I'd not make a big fuss about the villagers I got. I'll take whoever I can find.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Jan 13, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> My unpopular opinion would just not liking that idea of having dream villagers. I enjoy just getting villagers randomly as they come and move. It seems the one you find ugly or odd might one day just be your favorite.


Not only do I prefer letting them come and go as they please (although I do love island hopping to find somebody cute too!) but I definitely agree about your opinions changing. When Canberra moved to my island I thought she looked cool and unique. But at some point in the fall I was so sick of seeing her even though I still absolutely ADORE Merry and she's been on my island since March. On the flip side, I had Boone move into my town on NL and thought he was ugly at first (I don't like monkeys and such irl to be fair) but by the time he left I liked him! So much so that when I saw him on NH I knew I just HAD to ask him to move to my island!!


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 13, 2021)

I... hate the way the weeds look  I know, I know, so many people love them and I guess some of them are okay? But, at least especially in the winter, something about them is really offputting to me. 

When I see a bit patch of them it almost makes me feel a bit sick looking at them and I have no idea why?? I’ll find patches of them in my orchard or along cliffs and I hate them so much D:


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 13, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> The horses are some of the best villagers. There. I said it. Julian is obviously an icon, but Papi and Elmer are too cute to be dismissed!


Yes! I'm glad someone else agrees with me that the horses are great.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 13, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Yes! I'm glad someone else agrees with me that the horses are great.


I love Roscoe and Epona.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jan 13, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I love Roscoe and Epona.


UGH I miss Epona  Hoping that Nintendo will give Zelda the same treatment Mario got for its anniversary this year, and that they’ll bring the villagers back as a bonus!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 13, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I love Roscoe and Epona.



Omg yes, they are both great villagers. Roscoe was on my dreamie list for my island for a long time. Haven't got him yet though xD


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 13, 2021)

I _love _the anteaters! Cyrano and Anabelle are two of my favorite villagers (they're both on my island but I loved Cyrano since Wild World), and because of them, I really like pretty much all the anteaters. Maybe not so much Olaf and Snooty, but they grew on me.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jan 13, 2021)

I wish the gold roses were "rose gold"

	Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2021



-Lumi- said:


> I... hate the way the weeds look  I know, I know, so many people love them and I guess some of them are okay? But, at least especially in the winter, something about them is really offputting to me.
> 
> When I see a bit patch of them it almost makes me feel a bit sick looking at them and I have no idea why?? I’ll find patches of them in my orchard or along cliffs and I hate them so much D:


I feel the same! I dont mind them any other time but when they have snow covered on them, especially the flat ones they look like fungus? Idk how to describe my distaste for them


----------



## John Wick (Jan 14, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> UGH I miss Epona  Hoping that Nintendo will give Zelda the same treatment Mario got for its anniversary this year, and that they’ll bring the villagers back as a bonus!


I miss her too!

I had her in NL via one of the Link amiibo's.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jan 14, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I miss her too!
> 
> I had her in NL via one of the Link amiibo's.


Yessssssss I got her through Sheik’s amiibo! I would so pleased to have Wolf Link and her back on my island again for sure.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jan 14, 2021)

magicalgrrrlz said:


> I wish the gold roses were "rose gold"
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 13, 2021
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness _yes_. I was trying to think of the word yesterday and I just couldn’t haha. Something about it definitely makes me think of a fungus or mold or something because my immediate reaction is “ew” and rushing to clean them all up


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 14, 2021)

More of a YouTube opinion, but I don't like when there's spoilers for future updates in the titles [Datamines] and items shown on YT thumbnails before the event happens. I understand why they do it. So I just stopped searching for AC content on YT now lol I just look forward to official Nintendo trailers of the game as of now

	Post automatically merged: Jan 14, 2021



iamjohnporter67 said:


> Best friend villagers are so annoying when all they gift you is clothes and furniture.



In past games what else would they gift you? Haven't played past games to know.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 14, 2021)

getting your passed on pet taxidermized shouldn't be seen as taboo/weird/morbid.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jan 14, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> getting your passed on pet taxidermized shouldn't be seen as taboo/weird/morbid.


What does that mean? (I am really sorry if this is something obvious, I can be very clueless )


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 14, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> What does that mean? (I am really sorry if this is something obvious, I can be very clueless )


They're talking real life pets being stuffed after passing. This is more of unpopular opinions about the game though lol...


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 14, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> What does that mean? (I am really sorry if this is something obvious, I can be very clueless )


it's fine i'm the clueless sort myself ;w;

taxidermy is when you get a passed on animals' skin stuffed so that they still look alive

some people do this with their passed on pets as a way to remember them, keep them with them, etc. and some people find this odd, morbid, or even gross. i myself don't think there's anything wrong with it as long as the animal passed naturally.


----------



## Flicky (Jan 14, 2021)

MadisonBristol said:


> I _love _the anteaters! Cyrano and Anabelle are two of my favorite villagers (they're both on my island but I loved Cyrano since Wild World), and because of them, I really like pretty much all the anteaters. Maybe not so much Olaf and Snooty, but they grew on me.


Agreed, the anteaters are great! I've had Anabelle on both NL and now NH, and I had Olaf on NL (he grew on me, too, and I was surprisingly sad when he left).


----------



## Gaby (Jan 14, 2021)

I know a lot of people dislike Hazel and find her ugly, but I think she’s adorable! She’s got the teeniest little feet that look like she’s wearing sneakers when you see her walking around!


----------



## Livia (Jan 16, 2021)

I don’t want more custom design slots. I’ve only used maybe 5 or 6 custom designs on my island, so I think we have plenty and don’t need more.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jan 16, 2021)

Gaby said:


> I know a lot of people dislike Hazel and find her ugly, but I think she’s adorable! She’s got the teeniest little feet that look like she’s wearing sneakers when you see her walking around!


She was my OG and I never got rid of her. I'm honestly grateful to have her on my island because I've really grown to love her and that adorable unibrow


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 16, 2021)

Gaby said:


> I know a lot of people dislike Hazel and find her ugly, but I think she’s adorable! She’s got the teeniest little feet that look like she’s wearing sneakers when you see her walking around!


she is one of my absolute favorites, i melt every time i see her

an opinion from my gf, but going with the anteaters one of her fav villagers is pango! as well as diva, knox, and becky


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 16, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 16, 2021)

I like hippos and rhinos in the real world...but, they are ugly trash monsters in AC. Fight me.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 16, 2021)

(idk if this is more of a mini rant lol)
isabelle was terrible from the start, i didn't like her in NL and i don't like her now

it's annoying that she's in games like mario kart and smash bros even though she only showed up in NL, whereas tom nook has been there since day 1
and tbh she's not even that cute, digby is wayyy cuter


----------



## DVD (Jan 16, 2021)

Gaby said:


> I know a lot of people dislike Hazel and find her ugly, but I think she’s adorable! She’s got the teeniest little feet that look like she’s wearing sneakers when you see her walking around!



I 100% agree, in fact there's many villagers considered ugly that I like a lot, Ricky and Naomi for example!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jan 16, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> (idk if this is more of a mini rant lol)
> isabelle was terrible from the start, i didn't like her in NL and i don't like her now
> 
> it's annoying that she's in games like mario kart and smash bros even though she only showed up in NL, whereas tom nook has been there since day 1
> and tbh she's not even that cute, digby is wayyy cuter


I completely agree! I always wished we got to choose between Digby and Isabelle as a secretary. Isabelle is okay, but I like Digby more. 

I'd also love to have Tom Nook in Smash and Mario Kart, which makes way more sense anyways! Or any of the other NPCs that have been there from the start. Timmy and Tommy would be really fun in Smash as a duo.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 16, 2021)

Bulbadragon said:


> I completely agree! I always wished we got to choose between Digby and Isabelle as a secretary. Isabelle is okay, but I like Digby more.
> 
> I'd also love to have Tom Nook in Smash and Mario Kart, which makes way more sense anyways! Or any of the other NPCs that have been there from the start. Timmy and Tommy would be really fun in Smash as a duo.


omg i wouldn't think twice about picking digby over isabelle as a secretary 

also i totally agree, timmy and tommy could be like the ice climbers, that would be sooo cute ☆

plus tom nook would have been a great fighter, he could use bell bags as a weapon haha


----------



## maria110 (Jan 17, 2021)

Merengue is overrated.  I liked her at first but everyone else in her group has given me their photos except her so she's on my bad list now.   I have too many normals but I want to add Kiki.  So one normal has to go and I want it to be Merengue who leaves.  But she won't give the photo.  Stella gave me her photo but I want Stella to stick around.  Ditto for Eunice and Goldie.


----------



## deirdresgf (Jan 17, 2021)

i think that maddie the peppy dog is an extremely underrated villager! she is so adorable, she deserves so much more love. she is one of my dream villagers, and i wish she had more appreciation! i get that a lot of people don’t know her because she was brought back in the welcome amiibo for nl but she does not deserve this y’all


----------



## Snek (Jan 17, 2021)

The Happy Home Academy should either be removed from the game or included in its entirety. The letters are now annoying. No, I want items on the floor HHA! Stop suggesting that I should pick them up!!!! Grrrr...


----------



## mayor.lauren (Jan 17, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: I could honestly live without Brewster and his gyroids in this game. Was it cute to get a cup of coffee in the cafe? (Say that 5 times fast) Sure! Was it really worth my time? Did I do it more than a couple of times in the many, many years I played NL? Nope. Plus, I personally found gyroids to be more of a nuisance to dig up than a cute collectible, and was actually pretty happy that I wouldn't have to do that in this game.


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 17, 2021)

I do not like the sisterly villagers. I really want to like them, but they are too much! I have Reneigh anyway, because I really want to like her...(and i also want her to like me lol) I like talking to my villagers multiple times a day when I play. The sisterly villagers get so put off by it! I'm like, whats your problem, im just trying to talk to you. I've figured out that to keep them from getting all mad for talking to them, you have to only talk to them once or twice a day. Everyone else loves when I talk to them all the time! Sisterly villagers are far from sisterly.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 29, 2021)

Not sure how unpopular this is, but I feel like the switch is lacking in those minor details. (ex. wallpapers). It's been, what, more than 4 years now. I don't know, it just feels like it's missing some things that the DS has/had. If I could play switch games on my 3ds, I probably would.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 29, 2021)

The Mario items are ugly.


----------



## Furrton (Mar 29, 2021)

I love Peaches.


----------



## annex (Mar 29, 2021)

Probably not unpopular, but tiger beetles are very creepy, and I don't like them.


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 29, 2021)

My unpopular opinion is kind of a controversial one, and kinda series specific, but it's gotten stronger since ACNH. I really dislike Isabelle...

I know she's now the poster pup for the series, but I absolutely dislike her with a passion. She was okay to start with in New Leaf, and I thought, yeah she seems sweet, but I just find her annoying. I also think she's a bit too 'happy' and 'peppy'. I've nothing wrong at all with people being optimistic and excited etc, but it just seems fake to me. I know she's super popular now with fans and everything, but I also don't agree with her being the poster pup for the game. I think there's a lot more characters who should be the 'mascot' for the series. I know Nook is also kinda a mascot for the series, and though he's a swindly little rogue, I don't mind Nook. The fact that she is pretty useless in ACNH, with her updates at least, is also annoying. Like how she says nothing is happening on the island, when we have daily visitors etc. I feel like she was added in for fan service, rather than them having a specific idea for her. I will say this though, I did like how with Valentines Day, only the villagers you have high friendship with gaveyou chocolates. On my main island all of my villagers gave me chocolates as well as Isabelle, but on my 2nd island only Agnes and Isabelle gave me chocolate, so I did like that even if you have no one on your island with high enough friendship, you still had Isabelle.


----------



## Corvusrene (Mar 29, 2021)

I think that the balloon hem dress shape is ugly and I'm jealous that my villagers can wear them as normal dresses


----------



## Furrton (Mar 29, 2021)

TheRevienne said:


> My unpopular opinion is kind of a controversial one, and kinda series specific, but it's gotten stronger since ACNH. I really dislike Isabelle...
> 
> I know she's now the poster pup for the series, but I absolutely dislike her with a passion. She was okay to start with in New Leaf, and I thought, yeah she seems sweet, but I just find her annoying. I also think she's a bit too 'happy' and 'peppy'. I've nothing wrong at all with people being optimistic and excited etc, but it just seems fake to me. I know she's super popular now with fans and everything, but I also don't agree with her being the poster pup for the game. I think there's a lot more characters who should be the 'mascot' for the series. I know Nook is also kinda a mascot for the series, and though he's a swindly little rogue, I don't mind Nook. The fact that she is pretty useless in ACNH, with her updates at least, is also annoying. Like how she says nothing is happening on the island, when we have daily visitors etc. I feel like she was added in for fan service, rather than them having a specific idea for her. I will say this though, I did like how with Valentines Day, only the villagers you have high friendship with gaveyou chocolates. On my main island all of my villagers gave me chocolates as well as Isabelle, but on my 2nd island only Agnes and Isabelle gave me chocolate, so I did like that even if you have no one on your island with high enough friendship, you still had Isabelle.


She is basically HR for Tom Nook indentured servitude. So her personality fits well. I am okay with that.  Any character filling in during the morning update would get annoying after a while! What, do you want Shrunk in that role???


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 29, 2021)

Furrton said:


> She is basically HR for Tom Nook indentured servitude. So her personality fits well. I am okay with that.  Any character filling in during the morning update would get annoying after a while! What, do you want Shrunk in that role???


to be fair, shrunk is lit 
and although i've started to like isabelle, i wouldn't mind seeing shrunk instead of her


----------



## 0ni (Mar 29, 2021)

TheRevienne said:


> My unpopular opinion is kind of a controversial one, and kinda series specific, but it's gotten stronger since ACNH. I really dislike Isabelle...
> 
> I know she's now the poster pup for the series, but I absolutely dislike her with a passion. She was okay to start with in New Leaf, and I thought, yeah she seems sweet, but I just find her annoying. I also think she's a bit too 'happy' and 'peppy'. I've nothing wrong at all with people being optimistic and excited etc, but it just seems fake to me. I know she's super popular now with fans and everything, but I also don't agree with her being the poster pup for the game. I think there's a lot more characters who should be the 'mascot' for the series. I know Nook is also kinda a mascot for the series, and though he's a swindly little rogue, I don't mind Nook. The fact that she is pretty useless in ACNH, with her updates at least, is also annoying. Like how she says nothing is happening on the island, when we have daily visitors etc. I feel like she was added in for fan service, rather than them having a specific idea for her. I will say this though, I did like how with Valentines Day, only the villagers you have high friendship with gaveyou chocolates. On my main island all of my villagers gave me chocolates as well as Isabelle, but on my 2nd island only Agnes and Isabelle gave me chocolate, so I did like that even if you have no one on your island with high enough friendship, you still had Isabelle.


NH really didn't do Isabelle any favours tbh - her rambling at the start of every new day is a bit wearing, and It really highlights the need for a more informative announcement of the islands visitors. It's mental that she is like, "no news today - oh wait, I found my missing sock!" when there is a unconscious seagull pirate washed up on the shores, or a camel selling carpets (who is very stealthy and hard to find on my mountainous forest island lol).

I agree her addition seemed like fan service - I don't think she needs to be cut or anything like that, she could easily be more useful simply with the changes to the announcements. But she also isn't my favourite character as I honestly find her a touch bland.

It reminds me of Varric in Dragon Age Inquisition. A fan favourite in the previous games (for good reason, he is a great character), who was also a companion in Inquisition. It didn't do the character any favours - he added little to the story and his personality paled in comparison to what players had experienced in the previous game. I mean, the change in his personality made sense story wise, but it was a shame that such a good character was brought back simply to be made sort of... forgettable?

This isn't to say I thought Isabelle was an amazing character in New Leaf, but she definitely had more personality, and slotted into the flow of the game a lot better.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 29, 2021)

Eiji said:


> NH really didn't do Isabelle any favours tbh - her rambling at the start of every new day is a bit wearing, and It really highlights the need for a more informative announcement of the islands visitors. It's mental that she is like, "no news today - oh wait, I found my missing sock!" when there is a unconscious seagull pirate washed up on the shores, or a camel selling carpets (who is very stealthy and hard to find on my mountainous forest island lol).
> 
> I agree her addition seemed like fan service - I don't think she needs to be cut or anything like that, she could easily be more useful simply with the changes to the announcements. But she also isn't my favourite character as I honestly find her a touch bland.
> 
> ...


Agreed. They truly did her dirty in this game and new fans probably think she's really annoying. Meanwhile I'm sitting here like "no guys, she used to be useful, I swear! ;w;"


----------



## Starboard (Mar 29, 2021)

I only noticed this when I played NL recently, but the camera in this game is always farther away from you. And I realised that when it was closer and more level with me, it made me enjoy talking to my neighbours more since they seemed more... close?? Intimate? I have no idea but I don't have the same feeling of wanting to talk with them in this game as I did in NL, and I don't think it's the dialogue. I kind of wish we could zoom in now.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: Isabelle is the most pointless character added in New Horizons. All she ever does is talk about her personal life whenever you boot the game up the next day, doesn't say anything interesting only when its villager's birthdays, events that are going on, and sometimes about a shooting star, but other than that she doesn't really do much.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 29, 2021)

Pah, “Isabelle’s announcements are annoying” isn’t an unpopular opinion, it’s a very popular opinion! It’s just a negative one.

A _true _unpopular opinion’s “While Isabelle’s announcements do get kinda repetitive and are in deep need of more variations as that’s kind of the problem, turning her into a glorified bulletin board that removes any need to look around and discover things, removes any characterisation she has, as well as potentially making Copper redundant if he’s ever added into the game, is a terrible idea”


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 29, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> Pah, “Isabelle’s announcements are annoying” isn’t an unpopular opinion, it’s a very popular opinion! It’s just a negative one.
> 
> A _true _unpopular opinion’s “While Isabelle’s announcements do get kinda repetitive and are in deep need of more variations as that’s kind of the problem, turning her into a glorified bulletin board that removes any need to look around and discover things, removes any characterisation she has, as well as potentially making Copper redundant if he’s ever added into the game, is a terrible idea”


Facts. You're speaking facts.


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 29, 2021)

Eiji said:


> NH really didn't do Isabelle any favours tbh - her rambling at the start of every new day is a bit wearing, and It really highlights the need for a more informative announcement of the islands visitors. It's mental that she is like, "no news today - oh wait, I found my missing sock!" when there is a unconscious seagull pirate washed up on the shores, or a camel selling carpets (who is very stealthy and hard to find on my mountainous forest island lol).
> 
> I agree her addition seemed like fan service - I don't think she needs to be cut or anything like that, she could easily be more useful simply with the changes to the announcements. But she also isn't my favourite character as I honestly find her a touch bland.
> 
> ...



I did definitely prefer her in New Leaf, even though I found her to be quite annoying, but she is super lacking New Horizons as we've said. If she gave us updates then she'd essentially take on the role of Cooper and Booker, the police dogs, and rather than going to them, she'd automatically tell you. It'd infinitely more useful than hearing that she had trouble with her crossword, for the 50th time.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Mar 29, 2021)

Probably a weird one, but I'm not really a fan of waterfalls! I have three areas on my island where rivers flow from one level to another, therefore I have a grand total of three waterfalls. It seems to be super popular to decorate using dozens and dozens of them, and sure they can look pretty, but I dunno, it bugs me that they're usually just apparating out of nowhere  Like why is there water just falling out of the sky everywhere? It's petty I know, but it's always seemed weird to me!


----------



## Moritz (Mar 29, 2021)

Cloudandshade said:


> Probably a weird one, but I'm not really a fan of waterfalls! I have three areas on my island where rivers flow from one level to another, therefore I have a grand total of three waterfalls. It seems to be super popular to decorate using dozens and dozens of them, and sure they can look pretty, but I dunno, it bugs me that they're usually just apparating out of nowhere  Like why is there water just falling out of the sky everywhere? It's petty I know, but it's always seemed weird to me!


I'm completely with you.
I'm also like that when it comes to people who decorate their islands with stuff like cafes and restaurants. I'm just left thinking "who's running this? Where are the staff at?" 

I know its silly because it's a video game but I want logical consistency dammit!


----------



## Cloudandshade (Mar 29, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm completely with you.
> I'm also like that when it comes to people who decorate their islands with stuff like cafes and restaurants. I'm just left thinking "who's running this? Where are the staff at?"
> 
> I know its silly because it's a video game but I want logical consistency dammit!



I'm definitely guilty of placing cafes and whatnot around, but I figure I just have to run them myself. After all, why not - I seem to have to do everything else around the place, don't I?


----------



## annex (Mar 29, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm completely with you.
> I'm also like that when it comes to people who decorate their islands with stuff like cafes and restaurants. I'm just left thinking "who's running this? Where are the staff at?"
> 
> I know its silly because it's a video game but I want logical consistency dammit!


Yes, and when it rains the books in the libraries would be completely destroyed. The camp fires would all be put out, and some of the sofas and chairs would be sopping wet. The cakes in the bakeries would be ruined. 

I recently decorated a bathroom in my fancy hotel. After two days of decorating it to perfection, I realized it didn't have a toilet. There was no room for one. I told myself it was just a game and the imaginary people or animals that stay at the hotel, don't really need one, but every time I go in there, I'm reminded that the hotel guests are shoot out of luck if they need a toilet.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2021)

annex said:


> Yes, and when it rains the books in the libraries would be completely destroyed. The camp fires would all be put out, and some of the sofas and chairs would be sopping wet. The cakes in the bakeries would be ruined.
> 
> I recently decorated a bathroom in my fancy hotel. After two days of decorating it to perfection, I realized it didn't have a toilet. There was no room for one. I told myself it was just a game and the imaginary people or animals that stay at the hotel, don't really need one, but every time I go in there, I'm reminded that the hotel guests are shoot out of luck if they need a toilet.


That makes me question Dodo airlines with that Mail stand. How is Orville able to handle traveling and mailing at the same time? That must be a stressful job for him to handle on his own.


----------



## satine (Mar 29, 2021)

I think Judy looks terrifying and she gives me the major creeps. I really don't understand the hype for her, or honestly for Dom for that matter. They both just look off to me lol. 

Raymond is fine I guess. The creepy fan art of him has soiled him a little for me though honestly, I wish people would just let little fake pixel critters be fake pixel critters without putting them in fishnets and maid uniforms sometimes lol.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2021)

satine said:


> I think Judy looks terrifying and she gives me the major creeps. I really don't understand the hype for her, or honestly for Dom for that matter. They both just look off to me lol.
> 
> Raymond is fine I guess. The creepy fan art of him has soiled him a little for me though honestly, I wish people would just let little fake pixel critters be fake pixel critters without putting them in fishnets and maid uniforms sometimes lol.


Speaking of which and this another unpopular opinion. Villager Trading is just bad. I mean I don't seem to understand why people treat villagers in this game as like "items" instead of "friends". It always strange how people can buy villagers with bells or nmts because they wanted them so badly. However I found out that sometimes people only want the villager they want for so long, but then sell them to another person who wants the villager that they just got recently. I mean who does that?

It always strange to me how that was a thing in the game where someone can come to your island and take a villager who is moving out on their island to theirs. Like Raymond and Judy they were being exploited a lot in villager trading to the point where people got scammed and of course there was so much confusion coming from people of how are they suppose to do the trade which is a long and complicated process.

I used to do villager trades myself last year, but then a common thought came to me and I was like "Why am I doing this? This is so wrong!" Thats when I put a stop to it and never traded villagers again it just felt very weird and odd to me.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 29, 2021)

Snek said:


> The Happy Home Academy should either be removed from the game or included in its entirety. The letters are now annoying. No, I want items on the floor HHA! Stop suggesting that I should pick them up!!!! Grrrr...


100% agree with this.. at the very least it could be improved significantly. I haven't updated my house in 6+ months. And yet I need to receive an evaluation every single week? Where is the unsubscribe button?
THe worst part is that I put a lost knapsack in my laundromat basement... HHA still hasn't gotten over it.

HHA was great in New Leaf, but so far it is so pointless in New Horizons. They should have just not put it in the game (at least not until it is up to par with the NL HHA).


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> 100% agree with this.. at the very least it could be improved significantly. I haven't updated my house in 6+ months. And yet I need to receive an evaluation every single week? Where is the unsubscribe button?
> THe worst part is that I put a lost knapsack in my laundromat basement... HHA still hasn't gotten over it.
> 
> HHA was great in New Leaf, but so far it is so pointless in New Horizons. They should have just not put it in the game (at least not until it is up to par with the NL HHA).


I swear everytime I go to my mail its always them telling me "Well you should do more" like don't tell me how to make my home. I make it however I want that stands out to me and I don't like them telling me what looks "off" to them.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 29, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Speaking of which and this another unpopular opinion. Villager Trading is just bad. I mean I don't seem to understand why people treat villagers in this game as like "items" instead of "friends". It always strange how people can buy villagers with bells or nmts because they wanted them so badly. However I found out that sometimes people only want the villager they want for so long, but then sell them to another person who wants the villager that they just got recently. I mean who does that?
> 
> It always strange to me how that was a thing in the game where someone can come to your island and take a villager who is moving out on their island to theirs. Like Raymond and Judy they were being exploited a lot in villager trading to the point where people got scammed and of course there was so much confusion coming from people of how are they suppose to do the trade which is a long and complicated process.
> 
> I used to do villager trades myself last year, but then a common thought came to me and I was like "Why am I doing this? This is so wrong!" Thats when I put a stop to it and never traded villagers again it just felt very weird and odd to me.


I certainly think its scummy and awful that there are people out there who would con others when it comes to things like this. They are awful people.

But I don't see what is "so wrong" about wanting specific villagers on your island.
All of my villagers are ones I specifically went for and I have a much deeper connection with them because of it.

I do think that people shouldn't charge or if they do charge, just for the inconvenience of opening the gates.
I do think its scummy when people charge millions for a villager that is in boxes and just going to go into the void otherwise.
Thats why I give away my villagers for free. They're leaving, if someone else wants them great.
The community would be a much nicer place if everyone would just be helpful and not just in it for themselves. It's animal crossing, why you gotta be so greedy, ya know?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 29, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I certainly think its scummy and awful that there are people out there who would con others when it comes to things like this. They are awful people.
> 
> But I don't see what is "so wrong" about wanting specific villagers on your island.
> All of my villagers are ones I specifically went for and I have a much deeper connection with them because of it.
> ...


Truth be told there is a certain website which I will not name that is full of greedy people and it has a very messed up community that seems to want so much nmts and a lot of wishlist items which most of them is just diys and villager photos. I've been there and its a painful experience. The reason why I traded a lot of villagers was so I can get nmts to get what I wanted. I find myself having to make higher offers because sellers tend to reject my offer because it was "too low" so I try hard to get to a very high amount which they accept it. 

I do agree with you there is some greedy people out there and it can make trading difficult than it already is.


----------



## Livia (Mar 29, 2021)

Bunny Day is fun. I like collecting eggs and crafting. I enjoyed it last year too, and I’m excited because this year I get to complete it again on my second character.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 8, 2021)

I don’t like stitches and I have no desire to have him on my island. I understand why people like him but he looks kind of creepy to me, he has no eyes and you can see stitches along the side of his head (hence the name.) It’s sort of surprising to me that he isn’t treated like Coco but I can see why he isn’t because he’s meant to look like a toy while I don’t know what the heck Coco is supposed to be.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 8, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> I don’t like stitches and I have no desire to have him on my island. I understand why people like him but he looks kind of creepy to me, he has no eyes and you can see stitches along the side of his head (hence the name.) It’s sort of surprising to me that he isn’t treated like Coco but I can see why he isn’t because he’s meant to look like a toy while I don’t know what the heck Coco is supposed to be.



coco is based on a haniwa, funerary items found in ancient Japanese graves from the Yayoi period (hence her Japanese name, Yayoi). Gyroids are also haniwa (and that is what they are called in Japanese)

clay, is actually also based on a Japanese artifact, the dogu, from the Jomon period, the ancient statue is a dogu statue.

I am also not a big fan of stitches, though I like both clay and coco.


----------



## Starfish10 (Apr 8, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Speaking of which and this another unpopular opinion. Villager Trading is just bad. I mean I don't seem to understand why people treat villagers in this game as like "items" instead of "friends". It always strange how people can buy villagers with bells or nmts because they wanted them so badly. However I found out that sometimes people only want the villager they want for so long, but then sell them to another person who wants the villager that they just got recently. I mean who does that?
> 
> It always strange to me how that was a thing in the game where someone can come to your island and take a villager who is moving out on their island to theirs. Like Raymond and Judy they were being exploited a lot in villager trading to the point where people got scammed and of course there was so much confusion coming from people of how are they suppose to do the trade which is a long and complicated process.
> 
> I used to do villager trades myself last year, but then a common thought came to me and I was like "Why am I doing this? This is so wrong!" Thats when I put a stop to it and never traded villagers again it just felt very weird and odd to me.


Animal Crossing is a video game. People treat villagers as “items” instead of “friends” because the villagers are not and cannot be friends. They’re not real. They’re just imaginary computer drawings. Villager trading is not “bad” because it hurts nobody. When people trade villagers, they’re playing the video game that is Animal Crossing. The villagers are not being exploited because, again, they are not real and they don’t have feelings.

I don’t have any connection with my villagers. I don’t care deeply about my villagers. I don’t care about them at all, actually. They’re fun toys to play with. They’re cute and they make me smile. But do I care about them? No. They’re not real. I care about my friends, and my family, and real people in the world. Animal Crossing is a video game. It’s a video game I’ve been playing for fifteen years! But it’s still nothing more than a toy.

Obviously, I know you understand that villagers are not real. I don’t say that to talk down to you, I just say it because it’s important to emphasize. Let’s not belittle people or weirdly try to make them feel bad for playing a video game in a way that makes them happy. There’s no “exploration” going on of Raymond because he’s often traded.

Sorry... I know your comment is a few days old, so normally I wouldn’t even bother to reply, but something about it just rubbed me the wrong way!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Apr 8, 2021)

N a t said:


> I've seen a lot of people say that they dislike that sheep wear shirts now instead of scarves. I can see why they dislike it, because it looks tight and stretches out designs and patterns on them, but I actually like it! I gave Dom some very cute stuff to wear and he just looks so sweet and round like a baby.



I agree! I much prefer the sheep now they have shirts. I never liked them with scarves and it did put me off their design


----------



## moonford (Apr 8, 2021)

i think anteaters are one of the best designed species in the entire game, in terms of modelling design

in contrast to the likes of the mice, gorillas, monkeys, hippos, lions and tigers which low-key look ridiculous unless their colour palettes and character designs save them

i understand why much of the anteaters aren't well loved, the ones that especially come to mind are Pango, Snooty, Cyrano and Olaf to a degree. Pango, Snooty and Cyrano have bizarre colour schemes which often don't fit island themes (most people I know tend to sway toward pastel colours or natural colours and natural looking villagers, like Antonio actually resembling an irl Giant Anteater) and they aren't particularly cutesy either. Olaf has hair and I feel that people don't like the contrast between black, dark brown and white on him; so he's not winning any beauty competitions in many people's eyes (I still love him lol)

i wish they had a few other anteaters with more subdued colours instead of the odd vibrant colours so they would grow in popularity. maybe some designs inspired by irl anteater variants such as the Tamandau Anteater (with a white-beige and black monochromatic colouring) or even a food based anteater which could be based on a banana, making the snoot resemble a banana! (in the same vein of Merengue, Ketchup, Tangy and Zucker)

I also wish they would bring Zoe, Nosegay and Lulu back; they had such interesting designs. I could totally see Lulu being popular due to her pastel-esque palette.


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Apr 8, 2021)

I miss villagers randomly moving and putting their  houses wherever, honestly. (Admittedly I’d prefer the house situation to be when the first villagers move in and then their houses stay where they are put). I’m a huge fan of random (and pretty much any) change & it kept me checking in to make sure no one I didn’t want leaving left in NL.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 9, 2021)

I only like the hyacinth's, roses, tulips and cosmos flowers in certain colours. I find the lilies, mums and pansies quite boring and I wish we could have more flower variety depending on the time of year like daffodils in spring etc.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 9, 2021)

i don't know if this is generally unpopular but i'd much rather reset my island than have to move everything out and tear it down only to put everything back. this feels a bit hypocritical since i *know* i've given the advice to flatten your island before, plus I've done it myself to small areas, but when it comes to wanting to redo the entire island (which I do currently) I'd really rather just reset entirely. sure, I'll lose my catalogue and my DIYs and everything but that's part of the fresh start. it's just a lot easier imo


----------



## Moritz (Apr 9, 2021)

New horizons has the best soundtrack in the series.
Although City Folk has some music that hits you in the feels unlike new horizons music does, they're not enough to elevate the overall soundtrack above it. Its only a few tracks that do that.

New Leaf had a meh soundtrack. Very nostalgic now, but kinda bland.
The gamecube one was... interesting to say the least. Not sure what they were thinking but it was the first entry in the series so obviously a free pass for it.


----------



## Envy (Apr 9, 2021)

annex said:


> Yes, and when it rains the books in the libraries would be completely destroyed. The camp fires would all be put out, and some of the sofas and chairs would be sopping wet. The cakes in the bakeries would be ruined.



This is why I find what we can decorate outside to be a bit limiting. I want want to decorate outdoors with things that are more practical to put outdoors. I'm really sad that there is a wealth of appropriate outdoor items in NL and before and Pocket Camp that we for some reason don't have.

The more I think about this, the more I wish we had extra customizable community buildings, the likes of what we saw in Happy Home Designer. That way we'd be able to say, actually place a library or cafe that we can decorate instead of just trying to make one outside (which looks tacky and makes no sense). None of them would be forced on the player to place, but we'd have the option to place these buildings and then decorate them.


----------



## kemdi (Apr 9, 2021)

I really do not like simple panel buildings. They just look so weird to me.

Also its kind of funny how some of the loudest people who were judging how others play and accusing people of not playing the game right and ruining the game for everyone...are the same people who quit earlier than the so-called 'dirty, cheating tters' because the game got boring for them. A lot quit waay earlier than they claimed the 'cheating' tters would.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 9, 2021)

I haven't really gone out of my way to look too into the matter and gather public opinion, so this may well be a popular opinion and I just haven't seen it much, but to be perfectly honest I think the houses in this game are terrible.

This is a very unfortunate thing for me personally, since I don't really care about beautifying my island in the same way that so many other people seem to. My island is decorated with items, sure, but it's mostly just out of a sense of obligation because I want to maintain a 5 Star rating and keep getting more Jacob's Ladder flowers. There are certain things I've thrown around the island that I like, while there are others that I just had to throw in because Isabelle wanted *more.* While I appreciate the freedom to decorate the island, it's not really that appealing to me on a personal level.

One of the main draws to Animal Crossing series for me has always been decorating the rooms of the player houses. Unfortunately, the only decently sized room in a fully upgraded and complete home is the main room. The back room and the side rooms are all small, while the basement and second floor are long but don't go back very far. Some people seem to like this because they found it hard to fill the big rooms from previous games, but I keep finding myself running into problems trying to design a room in some of my player houses that aren't sabotaged by the awkward room layouts.

For example, one of my characters is a professor and she has both a library and a lecture hall in her home. I've found the lecture hall concept to be absolutely _wrecked_ by the room sizes. It looks like junk and blocks the doorways if I try to put it in the main room, the back and side rooms are far too small, and when I threw it into the second floor, I found that if I do two rows of lecture hall benches, accompanied by lecture hall desks, then I have no room for my character, this supposed professor, to have a desk to sit at or a podium to stand at and lecture from. The obvious solution, then, is to remove a row of lecture hall benches and their associated desks, but then I only have one row of each. Some lecture hall at that point, guess she's teaching a class of 8.

I've run into a similar issue with a club I made, and I've had to make sacrifices to an arcade I made in another character's house. It's to the point where, while I appreciate the increases to the amount of items we can keep in storage since I love collecting the clothes, it almost seems excessive to have so much storage because I can't fit a lot of furniture in the darn houses.

To a lesser extent, but nonetheless still bothersome, I find the selection of home exteriors to be underwhelming compared to New Leaf. There are probably a similar number of customization options, but the home exterior options in New Horizons are far more uniform and samey. I've also, for some examples, found it a hassle to be able to find any exteriors in this game that look good with a purple roof and find the pinks of the mailboxes, doors, and roofs to not go together very well.


I still enjoy the game, don't get me wrong, but some aspects feel like one step forward, two steps back.


----------



## deerteeth (Apr 9, 2021)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I agree! I much prefer the sheep now they have shirts. I never liked them with scarves and it did put me off their design



I kind of miss their scarves because they were unique, but I also really like that they have shirts now! Stella looks so cute in her default sweater. And I especially love that Muffy can finally wear a lolita dress that matches her headdress!


----------



## oranje (Apr 9, 2021)

Envy said:


> The more I think about this, the more I wish we had extra customizable community buildings, the likes of what we saw in Happy Home Designer. That way we'd be able to say, actually place a library or cafe that we can decorate instead of just trying to make one outside (which looks tacky and makes no sense). None of them would be forced on the player to place, but we'd have the option to place these buildings and then decorate them.



Ahhhh, I want that so badly! I would love if we had some blank slate buildings in a separate area and could interior design them like HHD and then designated them into different categories so villagers could use them accordingly (like a "cafe" would have villagers remark on the coffee and baked goods for example). I was kind of hoping NH would go into that direction after HHD but maybe it's something Nintendo could consider in the future? I feel like it would make the game more community orientated.


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 9, 2021)

I'd gladly give up terraforming for something different to do... more npcs, building a downtown area, or even more interaction/play with the villagers. I don't hate terraforming, I just don't care that much about it.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 9, 2021)

I dislike the snowy weather on the island. It just seems weird for there to be snow on an island.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 9, 2021)

Would trade crafting for more interesting villager conversations. By now they should have distinct individual personalities


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 9, 2021)

I think this is unpopular (not sure) but I actually like the outdoor library I built on my island last year. I call it the Book Nook, named after an A-Z Mystery book I read every spring to my kids at work lolol.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 11, 2021)

I think this one is very unpopular, please don’t hate me . I think the dialogue in the game is pretty good. I don’t find the repetition particularly intrusive or bothersome, and I still come across new dialogue and conversation all the time (after 1600+ hours of game play)

But more than that, the game is (for me at least) an imaginative game, and if each villager had very specialized individual interests and dialogue it would probably take a lot of the magic out of it for me. I love my favorites because of the impressions and stories I build up for them in my head. I don’t want them having some kind of preset developed personality that takes that away from me.

For example in one of Tabby’s old info cards in nookipedia it says her goal was tennis player. I would hate it if she talked about tennis and was individualized as an athlete in the game.

leaving aside the insane, never going to happen level of work that would be involved in writing endless individual dialogue for 400 villagers, etc. I just _like_ that the villagers personalities are not overly determined. I want to like who I like without having to hope someone else’s story for them fits my own.

to be clear, I am not saying there is no room for improvement or that I would dislike enhancements to villager interactions.

but I am happy with it the way it is, I like my villagers as they are, and I like having the space to fill in the blanks with my imagination. They are the heart of the game for me and I find them completely endearing.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 11, 2021)

i have an unpopular one which I'm probably going to get so much hate on but I will just say it. Brewster coming back won't make the game any better. Now hear me out when I say this. I used to be one of those people who wanted Brewster to come back, but when I went back and replayed past AC games I had to remember what was he used for. He appears in Wild World inside the Museum you can talk to him, he gives you Coffee and after talking to him many times he would give you Pigeon Milk and then ask you what your favorite blend is and he would give it to you. Of course KK shows up and he was always there to hear KK singing. 

In City Folk, his role is still the same, but the only difference is that he will actually let you store Gyroids, since he is a fan of them, but then its like you have storage in your home so it just makes it weird how you can ask him store Gyroids when you can just put them in your home or in storage. Again like Wild World when you buy enough Coffee he gives you Pigeon Milk and then asks you what your favorite Blend is and thats pretty much it. 

In New Leaf, this is where they really changed it up. Brewster is no longer in the museum, but instead when you finally donated enough items to the Museum, Brewster will be able to have his own building called "The Roost". Whats changed is that he no longer lets you store gyroids like in City Folk, but instead after you talked with him enough times you can actually get a "take out" to get Coffee on the go. You can work with him after he opens up to you and you always have to remember what villager likes their coffee with. If you do right enough things he gives you Coffee Beans and sometimes Coffee related Furniture. 

Now we come to New Horizons, where it is true that Brewster was datamined to make a return, but the more I keep thinking about it the more it just doesn't add up. What purpose would Brewster have. Since we have a lot of home storage, we can store Gyroids (if they ever make a return) and also those Coffee items that I mentioned you can just get it from Nook's Cranny so there is no point of having Brewster. I guess maybe if you liked the music of Brewster and you enjoyed talking to him I can see the appeal, but from a gameplay standpoint, he probably won't do much in the game since you can just order coffee from him and get special rewards. 

Don't get me wrong Brewster is an NPC that many people really want to come back, but the more I think about it the more it just doesn't add up. Unless if they like change his role to be different and he can do more things than serving coffee to you I don't see how Brewster would make the game any better. They can still add him back, but they have to really make him work differently to fit with the style that New Horizons is going for.


----------



## maria110 (Apr 11, 2021)

I still love the Teacup rides.  I wish there were more colors of them and more amusement park items.  I'd love a carousel or ferris wheel (I guess ferris wheels aren't really feasible though since they are so tall.)  But still, the Teacup ride was one of the first items that hooked me into wanting to play ACNH and I still love them.

Edit: I meant to put this in the positivity thread.  I think I need new glasses.


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 11, 2021)

Acnh is trash


----------



## annex (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm amazed at how creative players are in Horizons, and the patterns some create are awesome. The umbrellas and standees being used as boxes, campers, buses, etc are so clever, but I just can't use them. I've tried, but I think they look weird unless you're looking at them from a certain angle. I feel the same about using panels as buildings. Some players do it right, and it looks good up close and from afar, but I feel like that's kind of rare.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 11, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> I think this one is very unpopular, please don’t hate me . I think the dialogue in the game is pretty good. I don’t find the repetition particularly intrusive or bothersome, and I still come across new dialogue and conversation all the time (after 1600+ hours of game play)
> 
> But more than that, the game is (for me at least) an imaginative game, and if each villager had very specialized individual interests and dialogue it would probably take a lot of the magic out of it for me. I love my favorites because of the impressions and stories I build up for them in my head. I don’t want them having some kind of preset developed personality that takes that away from me.
> 
> ...


I think the issue I have with the villager dialogue in my personal opinion is the the personalities. Like say if you have 4 Lazy villagers on your island they are all going to talk the same way. Also the villagers talking to each other it does happen on rare occasions but when I see it, I just seem arguing about the same stuff. Like for example. 2 of my Cranky's Apollo and Fang were talking about who is more crankier and I just told them I like them both. Then the next day they talked to each other and they were again talking about who was cranky. So there's that. The issue is that when you play the next day those conversations you already had yesterday get repeated again. 

Let be clear I have nothing wrong with what they are saying and while I do agree with some comments that it got rid of the whole Tutorial dialogue from past games it still feels repetitive. I mean once you seen all the dialogue you expect your villagers to talk about something else but again the problem is when you play the next day the conversations you already had get repeated. Like for example yesterday Raymond was commenting on my outfit and then the next day when I talked to him he commented on my outfit yet again. Its stuff like this that makes me not want to talk to my villagers because I already know what they will say and there is no point of talking to them.

Its even worse when you have your "Best friend" villager because once you get their photo they don't really do much. I can't tell you how many times they would run up to me try to change name and I told them no on several occasions they would send me mail or gift me items that I don't need most of them was just clothing and furniture. This would not bother me if there was more variety of items they would give you rather than clothing or furniture but having to constantly check your mail and your villager keeps giving you the same items it gets repetitive. So thats why I find myself having to let them move out just to have a different villager.

There needs to be improvement with the topics they talk about and not trying to keep repeating it every single day because once you heard so many times it gets repetitive. Just like Isabelle's announcements when she always says there is no news today and always talks about her personal life. The Point I'm trying to say is that even though you seen this dialogue in different ways its the problem having too many of the same personality villagers on your island that makes it repetitive. Hence the reason why I don't bother inviting too many villagers with the same personality because I already know what they are going to say. Its sad to say this because its so predictable.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 11, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> I think the issue I have with the villager dialogue in my personal opinion is the the personalities. Like say if you have 4 Lazy villagers on your island they are all going to talk the same way. Also the villagers talking to each other it does happen on rare occasions but when I see it, I just seem arguing about the same stuff. Like for example. 2 of my Cranky's Apollo and Fang were talking about who is more crankier and I just told them I like them both. Then the next day they talked to each other and they were again talking about who was cranky. So there's that. The issue is that when you play the next day those conversations you already had yesterday get repeated again.
> 
> Let be clear I have nothing wrong with what they are saying and while I do agree with some comments that it got rid of the whole Tutorial dialogue from past games it still feels repetitive. I mean once you seen all the dialogue you expect your villagers to talk about something else but again the problem is when you play the next day the conversations you already had get repeated. Like for example yesterday Raymond was commenting on my outfit and then the next day when I talked to him he commented on my outfit yet again. Its stuff like this that makes me not want to talk to my villagers because I already know what they will say and there is no point of talking to them.
> 
> ...



yeah, I guess nothing you describe really bothers me, but is understand where you are coming from! I don’t need them to give me anything in particular, but I appreciate the ritual of gift and return gift.  I’m not bothered by the personality system, in fact it makes me more likely to have a variety of villagers, which I think is part of the game design, for better or worse.

the personalities make sense to me as a way to make variety in the villagers in a manageable way (i do believe they make more sense in Japanese than English, where they use different first person pronouns and have very distinct speech styles).   It’s not perfect, perhaps, but in my opinion it is a decent way to handle having such a large number of villagers, and wanting them to not all be the same. (400 distinct sets of dialogue is just not feasible or reasonable, imo)

I mean when it comes down to it everything I say is a matter of opinion, just like your opinion is yours, and I respect that.

I know everyone experiences things differently, and I’m not trying to force you to see it the way I do. Like I said in my original opinion, I am not bothered by the repetitiveness, and would appreciate but don’t need any improvements to the villager dialogue/ mechanics to be satisfied with them. but I know not everyone agrees, and I am okay with that. To each their own.

tbh, I was pretty nervous when I saw there was a response to my post. Some of the difference of opinion on this topic can get very aggressive. But I appreciate you expressing yourself in a calm and non insulting way.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 11, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> yeah, I guess nothing you describe really bothers me, but is understand where you are coming from! I don’t need them to give me anything in particular, but I appreciate the ritual of gift and return gift.  I’m not bothered by the personality system, in fact it makes me more likely to have a variety of villagers, which I think is part of the game design, for better or worse.
> 
> the personalities make sense to me as a way to make variety in the villagers in a manageable way (i do believe they make more sense in Japanese than English, where they use different first person pronouns and have very distinct speech styles).   It’s not perfect, perhaps, but in my opinion it is a decent way to handle having such a large number of villagers, and wanting them to not all be the same. (400 distinct sets of dialogue is just not feasible or reasonable, imo)
> 
> ...


Yeah you have your opinion and I have mine its understandable, but if there is one thing we can agree on there is room for improvement for the villager dialogue regardless if you like it or not.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 12, 2021)

Related to posts above, but I kinda like the dialogue in the game. Sure, there's room for improvement, but sometimes little things make me chuckle. I think my favorite is from a snooty, sometimes I'll give her some new clothes, and her line is "I never do this, but I'm going to try this on right now!" *Proceeds to do it every time*

Also, not quite "dialogue" per-se, but sometimes Plucky will give me the three options of talking to her, and one of them is "lay it on me" which makes me laugh cuz she's a chicken. 

Idk, I'm simple, I like the stuff they say.


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 12, 2021)

people complain WAYYY too much about what is and isn't in the game. if you've looked on twitter at the number of complaints with brewster not in the game, it infuriates me


----------



## Ganucci (Apr 28, 2021)

I actually love the idea of limited time items. I remember when I played City Folk on the Wii and "Nintendo" would send me a letter once a month with a new limited edition item; it felt so special. If I missed a month I was upset, but there were always players willing to trade because they had made a bunch of characters and gotten multiple of these items.


----------



## Kattea (Apr 28, 2021)

Unpopular opinion: I like that the events repeat themselves. I find some events extremely tedious (ex. wedding season) and I like that they’re not forcing us to play them again for new items.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't like doing dailies(?) lol

I don't like having it in real life and don't like having them in game haha just wanna boot up the game and do whatever. Thats not necessarily the best way to collect everything but I just like being free to do what I want, not what I make myself want


----------



## Jaco (Apr 29, 2021)

I actually like most of the Easter furniture. Bunny Day was my first experience with an Animal Crossing holiday and I really enjoyed it, pollution and all.


----------



## Livia (Apr 29, 2021)

I don’t want more buildings on my island. I like having lots of open space to run around and I don’t want my island becoming too developed. I hope if we get Brewster that he will be in the museum because otherwise I will miss out on having him on my island.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 29, 2021)

Islands with items scattered everywhere and very narrow paths make me anxious.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 29, 2021)

Bunny Day isn’t even a bad event— it’s probably one of the more engaging events in the game. A lot of people only hate it because of how excessive the eggs were before Nintendo nerfed it last year— then it became trendy to hate Bunny Day, and everyone kinda hopped on the bandwagon.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Apr 29, 2021)

Some people put too many items in their paths and it makes moving around very difficult


----------

